# OVNI, quand les militaires enquètent



## zamal85 (20 Mars 2008)

Salut
J'ai trouvé un documentaire fort intéressant sur les OVNI réalisé par le magazine investigation (CANAL +) il est dispo ici

A ce titre, vous en pensez quoi vous des OVNIs?
Y'a t'il des E.T. dans l'univers?
Sont ils venus nous rendre visite?


A titre perso, je crois clairement qu'il existe une vie intelligente ailleurs, et les cas d'OVNI (notamment ceux exposé dans le reportage de CANAL +) me laisseraient penser que qu'ils sont venus nous rendre visite mais sur ce point je reste pour le moins septique....


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

Pas besoin de chercher bien loin, il y a longtemps que MacG en est remplis de ces bestioles


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
je suis effectivement venu vous rendre visite, mais votre planète est somme toute assez quelconque, y en a pleins d'autres de plus sympas alors je me casse bientôt


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pas besoin de chercher bien loin, il y a longtemps que MacG en est remplis de ces bestioles



Non ? toi aussi tu en es ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> Salut
> .../...  je reste pour le moins septique....



Heu...
 

Sinon pareil, mais sceptique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis effectivement venu vous rendre visite, mais votre planète est somme toute assez quelconque, y en a pleins d'autres de plus sympas alors je me casse bientôt


 
Ouais, fais ton malin, E.T. - nous on sait bien que si tu t'attardes, c'est qu'avec tes gros doigts lumineux mais malhabiles, t'es infoutu capable de taper le n° de la "maiiiiiiiiison" correctement sur les touches rikiki des téléphones de maintenant !


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2008)

Ça fait longtemps que je pense que ma copine vient d'une autre planète !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que je pense que ma copine vient d'une autre planète !


 
Pitié, non, pas Mars et Vénus !
Non !


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que je pense que ma copine vient d'une autre planète !



Ouais... Moi ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie qu'elle y retourne... 
A+


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pitié, non, pas Mars et Vénus !
> Non !



Je ne sais pas mais ça doit être la même planète que Celine Dion, où on achète des pompes tous les jours !


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai trouvé un documentaire fort intéressant sur les OVNI réalisé par le magazine investigation (CANAL +) il est dispo ici



blague à part j'ai vu ce docu dont l'intérêt principal était qu'il soit largement composé d'interviews de militaires et de pilotes de ligne qui ont pour habitude de ne pas être trop bavard sur le sujet.
A la fin qu'en conclure ? le doute est semé sans être assumé on en retire pas grand chose  si ce n'est que les armées de différents pays semblent s'accorder sur le sens strict du terme ovni, à savoir que des objets réels (et non pas des phénomènes météorologiques) on été observés sans que l'on puisse définir ce qu'ils sont  difficile de parler de ce genre de choses sans passer pour un  pour un quoi finalement ?
Arthur C Clark vient de mourir, son plus grand regret a été de ne pas connaître de son vivant la rencontre entre l'humanité et une vie extra-terrestre intelligente, rendez-vous est pris


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> blague à part j'ai vu ce docu dont l'intérêt principal était qu'il soit largement composé d'interviews de militaires et de pilotes de ligne qui ont pour habitude de ne pas être trop bavard sur le sujet.
> A la fin qu'en conclure ? le doute est semé sans être assumé on en retire pas grand chose  si ce n'est que les armées de différents pays semblent s'accorder sur le sens strict du terme ovni, à savoir que des objets réels (et non pas des phénomènes météorologiques) on été observés sans que l'on puisse définir ce qu'ils sont  difficile de parler de ce genre de choses sans passer pour un  pour un quoi finalement ?
> Arthur C Clark vient de mourir, son plus grand regret a été de ne pas connaître de son vivant la rencontre entre l'humanité et une vie extra-terrestre intelligente, rendez-vous est pris



Encore que si des extra-terrestres se pointent en notre bas monde en quête d'une forme de vie intelligente, ils risquent d'être déçus.

Et perso, si j'en croise, c'est un coup d'pied au cul direct, et si ça leur suffit pas j'appelle Brice Hortefeux. La Terre aux Terriens et pis c'est tout.


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> A titre perso, je crois clairement qu'il existe une vie intelligente ailleurs



Et oui, on croit toujours que c'est mieux ailleurs


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Encore que si des extra-terrestres se pointent en notre bas monde en quête d'une forme de vie intelligente, ils risquent d'être déçus.



Vous n'écoutez jamais les scientifiques. D'éventuels habitants d'autres planètes auraient le même problème que nous, il faut qu'ils puissent se déplacer beaucoup, mais beaucoup plus vite que la lumière pour venir nous voir souvent. Des centaines de fois plus vite que la lumière en fait ...

Donc oubliez. Par contre si quelque part un pays possède une technologie qui permet de se déplacer aussi vite (Mach 10/15) et de telles accélérations (0-5000 km/h quasi instantané) sans tuer le pilote (à moins que ce soit du pilotage à distance), hé bien c'est vraiment pas mal !!!

Et après tout est-ce si impossible ?


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Vous n'écoutez jamais les scientifiques. D'éventuels habitants d'autres planètes auraient le même problème que nous, il faut qu'ils puissent se déplacer beaucoup, mais beaucoup plus vite que la lumière pour venir nous voir souvent.



Ouah l'autre hey, le has been ! On s'en fout de se voir souvent, tant qu'il y a internet. Faut juste trouver l'adresse de MyHyperSpace, 'pis c'est bon.


----------



## estomak (20 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Vous n'écoutez jamais les scientifiques. D'éventuels habitants d'autres planètes auraient le même problème que nous, il faut qu'ils puissent se déplacer beaucoup, mais beaucoup plus vite que la lumière pour venir nous voir souvent. Des centaines de fois plus vite que la lumière en fait ...
> 
> Donc oubliez. Par contre si quelque part un pays possède une technologie qui permet de se déplacer aussi vite (Mach 10/15) et de telles accélérations (0-5000 km/h quasi instantané) sans tuer le pilote (à moins que ce soit du pilotage à distance), hé bien c'est vraiment pas mal !!!
> 
> Et après tout est-ce si impossible ?



j'avais vu une fois, un scientifique de la zone51, au nevada (groom lake) qui disait qu'il avait travaillé sur une technique de propulsion anti-gravitationnelle d'origine extraterrestre, sur la base d'un crash d'ovni. 
Quand on écoute des scientifiques, ils nous disent qu'il peut exister des mondes paralelles peuvent exister dans la théorie quantiques, et la théorie des cordes.
moi j'ai pas la culture scientifique pour savoir si c'est pertinent ou pas, mais ça laisse rêveur en tout cas.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> (...)
> Et perso, si j'en croise, c'est un coup d'pied au cul direct, et si ça leur suffit pas j'appelle Brice Hortefeux. La Terre aux Terriens et pis c'est tout.


Ouaip !... :style:
On va plus savoir où donner... de la tête, sinon !...


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaip !... :style:
> On va plus savoir où donner... de la tête, sinon !...



N'empêche, elle a bien changé mado...


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais ça doit être la même planète que Celine Dion, où on achète des pompes tous les jours !



Tu oublies les sacs à main aussi... Et puis la planète ou on lie la rubrique "ovaires contrariés" de cosmopolitan en se demandant "mais ou va le monde?... Susan Sarandon se teint les cheveux!!!!!!"... 
Tu m'étonnes que l'on est parfois mieux au boulot qu'à la maison... 
A+


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> N'empêche, elle a bien changé mado...


Ah, ben ça...
Le look _fin des 80's_; c'est vraiment affreux !...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Le problème avec les mondes parallèles, c'est de trouver un point de rencontre.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2008)

[youtube]5-W6JznnRmc[/youtube]


----------



## estomak (20 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai trouvé un documentaire fort intéressant sur les OVNI réalisé par le magazine investigation (CANAL +) il est dispo ici
> 
> 
> .



Dommage. La vidéo a été supprimée on dirait.


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2008)

Le documentaire est intéressant. Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait encore autant de recherche. On avait l'impression que le phénomène OVNI était un peu tombé avec la guerre froide.

Ce serait bien de savoir ce que sont vraiment ces "objets".


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Dommage. La vidéo a été supprimée on dirait.



C'est sûrement Eux qui ont fait le coup !


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait bien de savoir ce que sont vraiment ces "objets".



ça fonctionne sous Mac ou sous PC ces engins ?


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> ça fonctionne sous Mac ou sous PC ces engins ?



les deux je crois mais avec windows leur comportement est plus inquiétant.... Voir irrationnel....
A+


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Dommage. La vidéo a été supprimée on dirait.



Il est sur la page principale


----------



## zamal85 (20 Mars 2008)

il est ici

désolé de pas réussi à mettre à jour le premier message


----------



## r0m1 (21 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> il est ici
> 
> désolé de pas réussi à mettre à jour le premier message



oui oui on a vu, melaure nous avait redonné un lien juste au dessus


----------



## zamal85 (21 Mars 2008)

> Un vaste océan d'eau et d'ammoniaque se cache probablement en profondeur sous la surface de Titan, intrigant satellite de Saturne couvert de nuages et d'une dense atmosphère. C'est ce qu'ont annoncé jeudi des scientifiques.
> 
> Les observations réalisées par la sonde Cassini laissent penser qu'un tel océan existe peut-être à une centaine de kilomètres sous la surface de Titan, le plus gros satellite de Saturne, d'un diamètre de 5.150 km, soit plus que les planètes Mercure et Pluton.



toujours la même source 

_
si quelqu'un peu me dire comment éditer le premier message..._


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2008)

À partir du moment où tu poste un message, tu as 3 heures pour l'éditer... 
Ce délai passé; il faut demander à un modérateur...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> toujours la même source


Je vois pas bien le rapport avec les OVNI (ou PAN) mais c'est interessant quand même 
A noter que de l'eau liquide  enfouie sous plusieurs km de glace existe aussi sur terre.


----------



## r0m1 (21 Mars 2008)

Le reportage de canal est plutot sympa. Bon, je me dis toujours que non c'est pas possible, ça fait pas sérieux d'y croire, mais j'avoue que ce sujet est toujours intrigant.


----------



## zamal85 (21 Mars 2008)

dans le rapport cometa destiné à Chirac et Jospin en 98, réalisé par plusieurs haut personnage français (général de l'armée de l'air, ancien directeur du CNES et pas mal d'autres personnes) il déclare que l'hypothèse E.T. est la plus rationelle pour certains évènements.

http://www.cnes-geipan.fr/geipan/documentation.html
rapport cometa deuxième lien


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mars 2008)

moi y crois ... je suis folle ? surement ....tant pis !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Le reportage de canal est plutot sympa. Bon, je me dis toujours que non c'est pas possible, ça fait pas sérieux d'y croire, mais j'avoue que ce sujet est toujours intrigant.



En quoi ça ne fait pas sérieux d'y croire?
Croire qu'il y a d'autres planètes habitées, est juste une évidence. Il faut arrêter de penser que l'homme est le centre de l'univers.
Maintenant, qu'ils viennent sur Terre, c'est une autre histoire. Mais arrêtons de croire qu'on est exceptionnels...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais arrêtons de croire qu'on est exceptionnels...


Parle pour toi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parle pour toi!



Ok, on est quelques uns à être exceptionnels, soit.
Mais pas tous...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parle pour toi!



Je me suis toujours dit que la Horde avait quelque chose à voir avec les petits gris :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2008)

Ça me fait penser à une interview d'un vieux dans je ne sais plus quelle émission où on lui demande si ça le dérangerait lui que des extraterrestres débarquent chez lui et le voilà qui réponds du tac au tac "oh bah j'm'en fous moué tant qu'ils foutent pas le bordel chez moi et qui se tiennent bien !", faut le faire quand même pour sortir ça je trouve


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me suis toujours dit que la Horde avait quelque chose à voir avec les petits gris :mouais:


Parfois on est un peu gris...  



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à une interview d'un vieux dans je ne sais plus quelle émission où on lui demande si ça le dérangerait lui que des extraterrestres débarquent chez lui et le voilà qui réponds du tac au tac "oh bah j'm'en fous moué tant qu'ils foutent pas le bordel chez moi et qui se tiennent bien !", faut le faire quand même pour sortir ça je trouve


Pas le même comportement, mais, par association d'idées,  ça me fait penser à ça...


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas le même comportement, mais, par association d'idées,  ça me fait penser à ça...



Les génies sont souvent incompris


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me suis toujours dit que la Horde avait quelque chose à voir avec _*les petits gris*_ :mouais:



La Horde se mange ??   

Et dire qu'on m'a caché ça!!!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2008)

Tout dépend des convives... 

:style: :love:


Pour revenir au sujet, les militaires et leur traditionnel "culture" du secret sont parfaits pour l'entretien du "mythe" extraterrestre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> La Horde se mange ??



Ooooooh ouiiiiiiiii!!!... Coquine, va!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2008)

odré a dit:


> Le problème avec les mondes parallèles, c'est de trouver un point de rencontre.



Fastoche! Il suffit de passer par un trou noir! :love:









Craquounette a dit:


> La Horde se mange ??
> 
> Et dire qu'on m'a caché ça!!!!



Par contre fais gaffe si Patoch' te propose de passer par ton trou noir...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ooooooh ouiiiiiiiii!!!... Coquine, va!... :love: :love: :love:



C'est vrai que t'as tjrs eu un p'tit faible pour les laborantines toi  



jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre fais gaffe si Patoch' te propose de passer par ton trou noir...



Crois-tu vraiment que je vais faire confiance à un gars qui aime les chants polyphoniques ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est vrai que t'as tjrs eu un p'tit faible pour les laborantines toi


Oh purée!!! Tu sais où taper, toi... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh purée!!! Tu sais où taper, toi... :love: :love: :love:



Et tu sais pas tout  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Fastoche! Il suffit de passer par un trou noir! :love:



J'ai pas trouvé le pont sur Mappy.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et perso, si j'en croise, c'est un coup d'pied au cul direct, et si ça leur suffit pas j'appelle Brice Hortefeux. La Terre aux Terriens et pis c'est tout.


Dans cette optique ...A la rigueur...Soyons ouverts et Terre d'accueil.
Pas n'importe quels extra terrestres bien entendu.
Que des extra terrestres propres sur eux , estampillés utiles et tolérables.

On peut imaginer un nouveau departement de l'ONU:
  Service de  l'immigration stellaire  di l'identiti et de la désintégration
 ( un machin dirigé par un gus à la rumsfeld brouce ouilisse bien carré)

Ahh que de beaux budgets juteux pour la Veurld Kon Pagny  ( les centres de rétentions mahousses  et les chart Terres )

 Chef , nous avons un probleme  y a un OVNI de 120 km2  qui a pas l'air blanc blanc , kékonfé?
 

---
en bonus track:

_Why can't we work out our differences? Why can't we work things out? Little people, why can't we all just get along? 

Intellectuals! Liberals! Peacemongers! IDIOTS! 
We should nuke these assholes with everything we got, sir. 


We come in peace! We come in peace! 
Ack! Ack! Ack! _


----------



## meskh (22 Mars 2008)

Et ceux là on en fait quoi alors ?

[YOUTUBE]eR8UlVDwPPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

nuke them !

" we are sorry this video  is no longer available"
voiilà c'est le complot mondial "kon nous cash tout" qui agit dans l'ombre.

Très puissant le lobby
y zavaient même infiltré la ceremonie des  Zoscars d'eauliwood 2008


----------



## meskh (22 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> nuke them !
> 
> " we are sorry this video  is no longer available"
> voiilà c'est le complot mondial kon nous cash tout" qui agit dans l'ombre



Clique dedans pour aller sur Youtube direct  ....... on va les nik..


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

Mécréant , Impie ! Jezabel ! Au bucher !
Le Livre  est intouchable !

Et dieu dans tout ca? ( Ahhh Chancel...)
Un ovni?


----------



## zamal85 (22 Mars 2008)

et si jésus, mahomet et toute la clique avait, en fait, vu une soucoupe volante?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

Selon les Monty Python...  il y a un lien 
( voir life of Bowian Brian)

preuve scientifique
photo du prophete aux mains des infâmes aliens 
( qui  en plus sont 2 gamins en goguette, alala les parents laxistes...)


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Non ? toi aussi tu en es ?



Ah ca, pour "_en être_"....  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ---
> en bonus track:
> 
> _Why can't we work out our differences? Why can't we work things out? Little people, why can't we all just get along?
> ...




C'est pas gagné pour les démocrates


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

La j'ai un peu perdu le fil de la conversation.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La j'ai un peu perdu le fil de la conversation.



Normal ça 

Tu vas vite prendre l'habitude de l'accélération conversationnelle qui règne ici

Grice


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La j'ai un peu perdu le fil de la conversation.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Normal ça
> 
> Tu va vite prendre l'habitude de l'accélération conversationnelle qui règne ici
> 
> Grice


en in topic 
OVNI = Operation de Vrillage et Noyade Intensive


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...)
> OVNI = Operation de Vrillage et Noyade Intensive


"On" n'y est pour rien !...  
Nous nions toute implication...


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Normal ça
> 
> Tu vas vite prendre l'habitude de l'accélération conversationnelle qui règne ici
> 
> Grice



hein?les ovnis voyagent par accélération conversationnelle ? Oulô!..ça se complexifie.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> en in topic
> OVNI = Operation de Vrillage et Noyade Intensive



Oui, j'en conviens 

Mais imagine que les ET n'aient pas de fibre conversationnelle
Qu'ils soient taciturnes comme des Dolmen

Alors bonjour les rencontres du troisième type


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

je comprends plus rien. je sais pas si y'a des ovni mais en tous cas, yen a qui parlent extraterrestre ici


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, j'en conviens
> 
> Mais imagine que les ET n'aient pas de fibre conversationnelle
> Qu'ils soient taciturnes comme des Dolmen
> ...


Quel bonheur !
point de conversations parasites et superflues
la paix.
Tout dans les vibrations new age 
Do you fell the cosmic vibs dude?

( bon  avec quelques séances  druidiques autour de dolmens, pour laa branche celtique)


----------



## zamal85 (22 Mars 2008)

que pensez vous de cela?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aKNuTHgc0Hk&hl=fr"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aKNuTHgc0Hk&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> que pensez vous de cela?



- Que ca rame
- Que ce soir sur une des chaines de Canal Sat il y a "Planète interdite".

Qu'a la fin de ce film, le savant fait visiter les ruines de la civilisation disparue et que, allez savoir pourquoi, ca me fait penser au bar !


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> que pensez vous de cela?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_principales_observations_d'ovnis

t'en a des tas aussi la dessus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2008)

On l'a vu dans la vidéo dont tu as donné le lien pour poster ton sujet. J'aurais aimé avoir des images, des témoignages, du dessous de l'affaire.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On l'a vu dans la vidéo dont tu as donné le lien pour poster ton sujet. J'aurais aimé avoir des images, des témoignages, du dessous de l'affaire.



Mitou : chez les extra terrestres, d'ailleurs, il n'y a que les dessous qui m'intéressent. Les Terriennes se ressemblent toutes. Il y a une petite Vénussienne qui traine dans le coin ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a une petite Vénussienne qui traine dans le coin ?!



T'excite pas, Géronte... Elles sont aussi fendues verticalement...


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On l'a vu dans la vidéo dont tu as donné le lien pour poster ton sujet. J'aurais aimé avoir des images, des témoignages, du dessous de l'affaire.



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumières_de_Phoenix
en cherchant dans le lien plus haut.
http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science/11/09/simington.ufocommentary/index.html


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'excite pas, Géronte... Elles sont aussi fendues verticalement...




Tu me sembles bien informé ! 


Pour le géronte, je ne relève même pas, même si tu n'es pas non plus un perdreau de l'année ! 

N'empêche que : si tu es vénussiène, brune, à forte poitrine, contacte moi ! (si tu es blonde avec petits seins, ca m'intéresse aussi !). Si c'est en gravité zéro, je suis même disposé à payer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumières_de_Phoenix
> en cherchant dans le lien plus haut.
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science/11/09/simington.ufocommentary/index.html



J'avais bien noté vu que j'ai regardé la vidéo de canal en entier. Cela dit, j'attends impatiemment que cela se produise au-dessus de New-York, Paris ou du moins, dans un endroit où le moindre souffle d'air déplacé verrait arriver immédiatement quelques chasseurs de l'armée de l'air bien pourvu en missiles divers et variés. Étrangement, ces visiteurs sont timides. Dommage, ça finirait par me rendre Petit sympathique avec sa théorie d'une avancée technologique américaine inconnue.



Amok a dit:


> Mitou : chez les extra terrestres, d'ailleurs, il n'y a que les dessous qui m'intéressent. Les Terriennes se ressemblent toutes. Il y a une petite Vénussienne qui traine dans le coin ?!



Une vénusienne en hiver et une martienne en été


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'avais bien noté vu que j'ai regardé la vidéo de canal en entier. Cela dit, j'attends impatiemment que cela se produise au-dessus de New-York, Paris ou du moins, dans un endroit où le moindre souffle d'air déplacé verrait arriver immédiatement quelques chasseurs de l'armée de l'air bien pourvu en missiles divers et variés. Étrangement, ces visiteurs sont timides. Dommage, ça finirait par me rendre Petit sympathique avec sa théorie d'une avancée technologique américaine inconnue.



ca s'est déja produit au dessus de new york, au dessus de la france aussi. apres moi je suis pas ufologue. Par contre j'ai un marin dans ma famille qui a déja vu un objet en forme de soucoupe volante apparaître quelques minutes et disparaître en un éclair au dessus de son bateau. Vu qu'il se passe pas un repas de famille sans qu'il nous ressorte cette histoire depuis que je suis tout petit, j'ai tendance a croire qu'il mitonne pas. Enfin, c'est un avis sans preuves. je suis d'accord.

Y'a un cas célèbres ou des militaires de plusieurs pays ont poursuivi le même ovni en une seule nuit dans les années 70.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incident_de_Téhéran

Apres, je suis comme toi, un rationnel, mais vu qu'aucune hypothese rationnelle n'est jamais apportée sur le cas des 20% de phénomènes inexpliqués, je pense qu'on doit s interroger.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ca s'est déja produit au dessus de new york, au dessus de la france aussi. apres moi je suis pas ufologue. Par contre j'ai un marin dans ma famille qui a déja vu un objet en forme de soucoupe volante apparaître quelques minutes et disparaître en un éclair au dessus de son bateau. Vu qu'il se passe pas un repas de famille sans qu'il nous ressorte cette histoire depuis que je suis tout petit, j'ai tendance a croire qu'il mitonne pas. Enfin, c'est un avis sans preuves. je suis d'accord.



Un de nos modérateurs, Foguenne, a vu des tas de fois des Objets voler. Le lendemain, il niait.


----------



## kisbizz (22 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une vénusienne en hiver et une martienne en été



et pour  les ufo(ennes)  qui viennent de la lune c'est pour quelle saison ?


----------



## zamal85 (22 Mars 2008)

voici la vidéo sur dailymotion et sans bug

[dm]x4swfp[/dm]


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et pour  les ufo(ennes)  qui viennent de la lune c'est pour quelle saison ?



Qu'importe la saison pourvu qu'il y ait l'ivresse !  Avec des yeux pareils aux tiens, ce n'est pas une tournée, mais les sens qui prennent des G à chaque battement de paupière, Miss ! Mon Doc, quel enfer d'être bassement, humainement, terrestremement hétéro !


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

moi pour en finir, je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser de tous ces phénomènes inexplicables -la grande majorité son explicables, les sprites, les phénomènes chimiques dans la stratosphère, les ballons météo , tout ça- mais en partant du principe qu'il pourrait y avoir des formes de vie intelligentes ailleurs dans l'univers, je pense que c'est pas si farfelu que ça, en tout cas ca vaut le coup de s'y pencher.Et pis j'ai du mal à croire que les Us qui sont pas fichus de capturer ben laden, ai fabriqué un super engin de compétition qui franchisse le mur du son en un claquement de doigt et sur l'existence desquels y'aurait une chape de plomb mondiale.
ça parait un peu gros.


----------



## estomak (22 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un de nos modérateurs, Foguenne, a vu des tas de fois des Objets voler. Le lendemain, il niait.



hein? nan mais moi mon oncle il était pas bourré, merci! c'est pas des contes de poivrot que je raconte laul.


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2008)

il y a des cas d'OVNI incontestables et dont tout porte à penser (et non pas croire...) qu'il ne s'agit pas de phénomènes naturels inexpliqués:

_vol japan airlines au dessus de l'Alaska 1986
_Trans en provence 1981
_Rendelsham USAF Base en Angleterre 1980
_l'affaire Cash-Landrum au Texas en 1980 (c'est allé jusqu'au tribunal)
_la vague d'OVNI belge 1990 (coursés au F16) 

très récemment (16 janvier 2008) un cas à Stephenville au Texas, coursé au F16 selon des témoins et la Navy a fini par se démentir d'avoir dit qu'elle n'avait pas d'avions dans la zone à l'heure des faits.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> i
> _Trans en provence 1981.


un trans en provence en 81 effectivemnt ca avait tout de l'ovni
 

- ce qui me fait hurler de rire avec toutes ces histoires ( quasi toutes autour des mêmes canevas redondants)
c'est que curieusement , ô hasard ,  il n'y a toujours pas eu de super mitinges interplanetaires avec échanges de cadeaux , tout ca
On doit pas les interesser...
( ou se sont de très mauvais diplomates, faire tout ce chemin pour pas faire coucou c'est crasse)


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2008)

> ( ou se sont de très mauvais diplomates, faire tout ce chemin pour pas faire coucou c'est crasse)



c'est ce qu'on appelle le paradoxe de Fermi (Enrico, le prix Nobel de physique), "nous savons qu'ils existent mais où sont-ils ?"

en fait, il y a une étude menée dans les années 60 (je crois qu'elle date de de 1962) par des scientifiques (dont Carl Sagan il me semble) qui conclue que si notre civilisation entrait en contact avec une autre nettement plus avancée scientifiquement, techniquement et peut-être philosophiquement, et bien il y aurait beaucoup de dégâts:

_effondrement des croyances et des valeurs
_effondrement de la confiance en envers les institutions
_menace sur la culture terrestre


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> "nous savons qu'ils existent mais où sont-ils ?"


Si ça se trouve c'est pas "où sont-ils" mais "quand sont-ils".
Ils ne viennent peut etre pas d'ailleurs de mais de plus tard.

Comment ça j'ai encore forcé sur le Lagavulin? 




En même temps ça me parait pas plus idiot de voyager dans le temps que d'une galaxie à une autre


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si ça se trouve c'est pas "où sont-ils" mais "quand sont-ils".
> Ils ne viennent peut etre pas d'ailleurs de mais de plus tard.



pas faux, surtout avec certains résultats scientifiques récents et certaines hypothèses sur le LHC de Genève bientôt mis en service.

le seul truc c'est que quand et où se confondent parfois (non je n'ai pas touché à l'Aberlour ).


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> pas faux, surtout avec certains résultats scientifiques récents et certaines hypothèses sur le LHC de Genève bientôt mis en service.



Ah non le LHC c'est à Lausanne  

oui oui suis déjà dehors


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mars 2008)

les Ufo sont comme les fantômes ou les esprits similaires , le paranormal : 
y croire ?  

moi pour croire je dois voir  .... j'ai vu deja pas mal mais pas encore des Ufo 



ps: on vient de me prevenir que il  pourrait s'agir d'un d'eux !!!


----------



## estomak (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> pas faux, surtout avec certains résultats scientifiques récents et certaines hypothèses sur le LHC de Genève bientôt mis en service.
> 
> le seul truc c'est que quand et où se confondent parfois (non je n'ai pas touché à l'Aberlour ).



quels résultats scientifiques? le fait que des scientifiques ai réussi a faire disparaitre une particule et la faire réapparaître ailleurs (ou un truc comme ça)?


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> quels résultats scientifiques? le fait que des scientifiques ai réussi a faire disparaitre une particule et la faire réapparaître ailleurs (ou un truc comme ça)?



ben ça par exemple.


----------



## estomak (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ben ça par exemple.



en effet. merci pour le lien.
ça laisse reveur!


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mars 2008)

Avec leurs accélérateurs de particules et autres outils, ils vont finir par nous faire un mini big bang, avec un mini-univers, et dans quelques mini-milliards d'années, des mini-cons sur une mini-planète se demanderont ce qu'ils foutent là, s'il y a un mini-Dieu, et si des mini-extra-terrestres existent.


----------



## tram (23 Mars 2008)

Aujourd'hui j'ai vu un OVNI


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> c'est ce qu'on appelle le paradoxe de Fermi (Enrico, le prix Nobel de physique), "nous savons qu'ils existent mais où sont-ils ?"



pas du tout!

Quitte à débattre ( s'il y a débat )  autant eviter de dire des betises

Ce que tu énonces n'est pas le paradoxe de Fermi
Le paradoxe de Fermi est quelque chose de radicalement different

ce n'est pas " nous savons que.." 
 ( car justement on ne sait pas, pas de preuves)

Fermi était un scientifique , il savait ce qu'est une preuve scientifique


il est parti de ca:
SUPPOSONS qu'ils existent,
d'où son
_*SI*.... ils existent , où sont ils?_


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> SUPPOSONS qu'ils existent,
> d'où son
> _*SI*.... ils existent , où sont ils?_



partout ....mais nous ne le remarquons pas ou alors tres rarement !!! 

si , si, je t'assure , viens chez moi au boulot un samedi apres-midi , tu pourras le constater  :
ils sont un peu bizarres , parlent mal ou pas du tout le français , souvent ils essayent de se faire comprendre avec les mains , un idex pointé sur un truc , un'autre sur des numeros ...
quand ils arrivent enfin a la caisse ils sortent une cb qui rarement passe, ils essayent alors de te refiler des billets et pieces (fausse monnaie ?) estampillé d'un bouclier suisse avec des edelweisss  
devant mon visage  depité ils se grattent la tete , il font encore des  signes bizarres des mains , ils partent et ils reviennent quelques minutes aprés , ils me donnent cette fois des euros , je leur tends le sachet avec dedans contenant et contenu , ils sortent le contenant et il repartent en me disant "Tschüss !!!":style: 

si eux  ne sont pas des ufo moi je ne sais pas qui pourrait etre autre  !!!


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> si , si, je t'assure , viens chez moi au boulot un samedi apres-midi , tu pourras le constater  :
> ils sont un peu bizarres , parlent mal ou pas du tout le français , souvent ils essayent de se faire comprendre avec les mains , un idex pointé sur un truc , un'autre sur des numeros ...
> quand ils arrivent enfin a la caisse ils sortent une cb qui rarement passe, ils essayent alors de te refiler des billets et pieces (fausse monnaie ?) estampillé d'un bouclier suisse avec des edelweisss
> devant mon visage  depité ils se grattent la tete , il font encore des  signes bizarres des mains , ils partent et ils reviennent quelques minutes aprés , ils me donnent cette fois des euros , je leur tends le sachet avec dedans contenant et contenu , ils sortent le contenant et il repartent en me disant "Tschüss !!!":style:
> ...



Si seulement c'étaient des UFO, ça nous arrangerait


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> partout ....mais nous ne le remarquons pas ou alors tres rarement !!!
> 
> si , si, je t'assure , viens chez moi au boulot un samedi apres-midi .........
> 
> si eux  ne sont pas des ufo moi je ne sais pas qui pourrait etre autre  !!!


des suisses?

   

A propos d'ovni , et quasi de trans  y a ti  un sketch de Marie Therese là dessus? 
( pas sur  les roms ,sur  les ovni)


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout!
> 
> Quitte à débattre ( s'il y a débat )  autant eviter de dire des betises
> 
> ...



oui mais le paradoxe de Fermi est à mettre en relation avec l'équation de Drake, laquelle fournit une réponse quantitative.

il faut être incroyablement anthropocentré pour penser que nous sommes seuls dans l'univers, que nous connaissons tous les tenants et aboutissants de la physique et de la vie (qu'on a d'ailleurs bien du mal à définir).
c'est un problème d'ordre culturel. mai ça ne veut pas dire que des civilisations extra terrestres viennent régulièrement ici en voyage d'étude.

franchement, rien que le cas de Japan airlines de 1986 est éloquent. la vague belge aussi.

de toute façon concernant les OVNI de type "Japan airlines", il n'y a pas 24 hypothèses possibles, idem pour la Belgique, soit c'est d'origine terrestre (prototype USAF d'aéonef ou système de missile ou de guerre électronique contre les défences anti-aériennes), soit ça ne vient pas de ce monde.

ces 2 cas sont intéressants car il y a présence d'échos radars enregistrés, y compris par les radars de poursuite des F16 belges. dans les 2 cas les échos ne peuvent être des "échos fantômes".


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2008)

La véritable question que l'on veut te poser Fedo, c'est :
faut-il utiliser un 40D ou bien un D300 pour photographier un OVNI ? Et l'objectif ? Un Sigma peut-il faire l'affaire ?


----------



## estomak (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout!
> 
> Quitte à débattre ( s'il y a débat )  autant eviter de dire des betises
> 
> ...



je voudrais pas jouer le scientifique car en lisant l'article de fedo, mon cerveau de brele enphysique chimie a failli court-circuiter , mais j'ai cru comprendre, qu'ils pourraient venir de tres loin, et tres vite, non?


----------



## estomak (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ces 2 cas sont intéressants car il y a présence d'échos radars enregistrés, y compris par les radars de poursuite des F16 belges. dans les 2 cas les échos ne peuvent être des "échos fantômes".



et la zone 51 tu en penses quoi? que c'est juste la base militaire la plus protégée du monde, ou bien qu'il s'y est passé quelquechose?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

Dans OVNI l'important c'est NI 
non identifié

Toutes les "occurences" sont souvent des "faits"  douteux et questionnables.
le reste , la suite, qu'en penser  ce ne sont  QUE des hypotheses et interpretations.
PAS de preuves irrefutables 
on ne SAIT rien.

A partir de là , ca peut theoriser/délirer  à gogo


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> .../... nous (ne) connaissons (pas) tous les tenants et aboutissants de la physique
> 
> soit c'est d'origine terrestre .../..., soit ça ne vient pas de ce monde.
> 
> dans les 2 cas les échos ne peuvent être des "échos fantômes".



Dans le cas1, d'accord, dans le cas2, je serai moins affirmatif, surtout au lu de ta première phrase

Sinon mes études de physique sont loin, et j'étais plus orienté biologie, donc la quantique et l'article sur le voyage dans le temps et le LHQ me passe un peu au-dessus. 
Je ne pense pas que nous soyons seuls dans l'univers, mais suis par contre persuadé que des ET possédant les connaissances et la technologie pour nous rendre visite ont aussi  la possibilité d'être discrets, surtout aux radars. Ma conviction est donc que les phénomènes sus-cités, pour inexplicables qu'ils soient, sont d'origine terrestre, que ce soit du fait de l'homme ou de la nature. 
Et le jour où les ET, s'ils arrivent jusqu'à nous, décideront de se montrer je doute que ce soit à des radars ou à des Raëls (  ). Ce sera à tout le monde en même temps histoire de pas faire de jaloux, et avec suffisamment d'arguments pour éviter les dégats :



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> _effondrement des croyances et des valeurs
> _effondrement de la confiance en envers les institutions
> _menace sur la culture terrestre


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

m'enfin... c'est un complot mondial !  
Le monde entier s'est harmonieusement ligué depuis des décennies  ( pour une fois que ca arrive , saluons l'effort) pour nous cacher tout ca!

Demandez donc à Tom Cruise  ou aux Raeliens , ( des pointures) , eux sont dans le secret !
hihihi


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2008)

Ben ouais! Et les Men in Black ils sont là pourquoi d'après toi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais! Et les Men in Black ils sont là pourquoi d'après toi?




Faire tourner une boite comme RayBan ou HugoBoss ?


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> La véritable question que l'on veut te poser Fedo, c'est :
> faut-il utiliser un 40D ou bien un D300 pour photographier un OVNI ? Et l'objectif ? Un Sigma peut-il faire l'affaire ?



cas pratique très sérieusement abordé sur des forum photos US ou norvégiens. perso je dirais 40D. objectif très lumineux. pose longue, ça fait des photo fantastiques en norvège.



> et la zone 51 tu en penses quoi? que c'est juste la base militaire la plus protégée du monde, ou bien qu'il s'y est passé quelquechose?



une belle attraction touristique, une belle machine à faire fabriquer du mythe de supériorité, une belle opération de guerre psychologique. Cela dit le Nevada c'est très beau.



> Toutes les "occurences" sont souvent des "faits" douteux et questionnables.
> le reste , la suite, qu'en penser ce ne sont QUE des hypotheses et interpretations.
> PAS de preuves irrefutables
> on ne SAIT rien.



il ne faut pas tout mélanger. il y a des cas douteux, la grande majorité et des cas très intéressants comme évoqués, japan airline, la belgique, la norvège...

les preuves on en a, les échos radars, les contacts visuels des pilotes paniqués. mais on ne possède pas plus de renseignement sur les origines ou la conception technique.
si le raisonnement consiste à dire: ça ne peut pas être conçu par l'intelligence humaine en l'état de l'art actuel, donc c'est d'origine extra terrestre. ce serait effectivement très léger.
mais l'hypothèse ne doit pas être écartée sous le prétexte qu'elle puisse déranger.

certaines théories sont devenues des quasi vérités scientifiques sans jamais avoir été prouvées par des observations. par exemple, la théorie des cordes dont on commence un peu à revenir.

on peut très bien travailler sur une hypothèse extra terrestre et tenter de la vérifier sans en faire  une solution de prédilection.

le raisonnement scientifique c'est de ne faire l'impasse sur aucune hypothèse possible.

encore une fois nos connaissances en physique fondamentale sont très lacunaires contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire. beaucoup de théorie qui servent à l'édifice ne sont pas prouvées et celles qui le sont posent parfois problème (relativité générale).
ce qui nous paraît impossible ne l'est pas peut-être pas tant que ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ces 2 cas sont intéressants car il y a présence d'échos radars enregistrés, y compris par les radars de poursuite des F16 belges. dans les 2 cas les échos ne peuvent être des "échos fantômes".



Il y a tout de même un soucis. Si j'ai bien regardé le documentaire de canal, en Norvège, il faut une radar basse fréquence pour capter quelque chose, par contre dans certains des cas que tu évoques un radar banal suffit. En gros, ils ont des désaccords hydriques, certains sont plus humides que d'autres. Alors après, venir nous impressionner...  





pascalformac a dit:


> Demandez donc à Tom Cruise  ou aux Raeliens , ( des pointures) , eux sont dans le secret !
> hihihi



+1 avec Robbie Williams


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

> par contre dans certains des cas que tu évoques un radar banal suffit



en Belgique les radars de contrôle militaire et les radars de poursuite des F16 ont enregistré les échos. je ne pense pas qu'ils soient banals.

Pour le cas japan airlines, le radar de collision du 747 a enregistré l'échos.


----------



## zamal85 (23 Mars 2008)

voici une liste de cas biens documentés (nombreux témoins et ou radars ect ect)

La bataille de los angeles
Tananarive
Téhéran
Les iles canaries
la vague belge
Les lumières de phoenix
San carlos de bariloche


----------



## zamal85 (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> en Belgique les radars de contrôle militaire et les radars de poursuite des F16 ont enregistré les échos. je ne pense pas qu'ils soient banals.
> 
> Pour le cas japan airlines, le radar de collision du 747 a enregistré l'échos.



pourrais tu en dire plus pour l'avion japan air lines?
y'a des textes, photos, vidéos, documentaires sur le net?


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

concernant le vol Japan airlines au dessus de l'Alaska, il y a un lien ici, sous toute réserve quant au contenu (j'aime pas trop ces sites ufologiques prompt à croire...).

la FAA avait mené une enquête à la suite de cas.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> voici une liste de cas biens documentés (nombreux témoins et ou radars ect ect)
> 
> La bataille de los angeles
> Tananarive
> ...



C'est très intéressant 

Sinon, la récolte a été bonne cette année ?

Tu vois ce que je veux dire, les trucs un peu oranges sur un fond de feuilles vertes


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> les preuves on en a, les échos radars, les contacts visuels des pilotes paniqués. mais on ne possède pas plus de renseignement sur les origines ou la conception technique.


ce ne sont aucunement des preuves 
ce sont des phénomenes  eventuellement constatés, parfois par des gens ou instruments fiables, qui n'en restent pas moins  non explicables ( ou non expliqués)

Et c'est tout.



> certaines théories sont devenues des quasi vérités scientifiques sans jamais avoir été prouvées par des observations.


contradiction 
revoir tes defintions des sciences 


> on peut très bien travailler sur une hypothèse extra terrestre et tenter de la vérifier sans en faire  une solution de prédilection.


seulement voilà . Inverifiable
On peut pas


> le raisonnement scientifique c'est de ne faire l'impasse sur aucune hypothèse possible.


c'est surtout de demontrer
ne pas confondre demonstration et argumentation


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

> ce ne sont aucunement des preuves
> ce sont des phénomenes eventuellement constatés, parfois par des gens ou instruments fiables, qui n'en restent pas moins non explicables ( ou non expliqués)



ce sont des preuves que le phénomène existe. donc que ça nécessite une explication, le phénomène n'est pas inexplicable, il est inexpliqué. mais attention chaque cas doit être pris différemment.



> contradiction
> revoir tes defintions des sciences



ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut faire la remarque mais à Brian Greene, Thibault D'Amour et autres défenseurs de la théorie des cordes rejetant systématiquement l'approche de la théorie quantique en boucle notamment. seulement aucune n'a certifié la finitude de la théorie des cordes...



> seulement voilà . Inverifiable
> On peut pas



si c'est vérifiable, notamment par certains indices comme le niveau de radiation.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Pascal dans le genre pinailleur, t'es champion !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pascal dans le genre pinailleur, t'es champion !


Avec ce genre de truc encore plus que le reste
C'est plus de la science c'est de l'ordre de la croyance...

le jour où tout cela sera PROUVÉ  c'est pas pour bientôt

( A moins qu'un Klingon débarque en direct sur CNN  bien entendu, car si c'est à la TV...  )


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pascal dans le genre pinailleur, t'es champion !





pascalformac a dit:


> Avec ce genre de truc encore plus que le reste



C'est quoi le reste ? 
Pinailler sur la taille de tels engins


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> si c'est vérifiable, notamment par certains indices comme le niveau de radiation.



On peut dire qu'il y a des radiations, de là à dire qu'il y a des extraterrestres.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( A moins qu'un Klingon débarque en direct sur CNN  bien entendu, car si c'est à la TV...  )


C'est déjà passé à la télé:


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On peut dire qu'il y a des radiations, de là à dire qu'il y a des extraterrestres.



si des radiations sont constatées ce seraient très intéressant. ça ne prouveraient pas en soi qu'il s'agisse d'engin d'origine extra terrestre mais leur analyse apporterait beaucoup.


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut faire la remarque mais à Brian Greene, Thibault D'Amour et autres défenseurs de la théorie des cordes rejetant systématiquement l'approche de la théorie quantique en boucle notamment. seulement aucune n'a certifié la finitude de la théorie des cordes...



LOL oui la théorie des cordes c'est un ovni en physique... Tu prends deux théorie avec des trous  (gravité (graviton) + particules (Higgs?)) et tu obtiens une théorie avec deux fois plus de trous....
Enfin bon... Je comprends que les surfaces sont plus facilement traitables que les vertex et j'adore l'idée de 14 dimensions dont 10 compacts... Mais pour avoir des sous et convaincre les gens...
A+


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> LOL oui la théorie des cordes c'est un ovni en physique... Tu prends deux théorie avec des trous  (gravité (graviton) + particules (Higgs?)) et tu obtiens une théorie avec deux fois plus de trous....
> Enfin bon... Je comprends que les surfaces sont plus facilement traitables que les vertex et j'adore l'idée de 14 dimensions dont 10 compacts... Mais pour avoir des sous et convaincre les gens...
> A+


 

en gros, tu voudrais pas résumer l'idée, avec un exemple simples du style, si tu mets trois pommes dans un sac et que t'en retire huit, car là, moi je suis largué. C'est pas une critique note, mais c'est dur à suivre pour les non spécialistes.


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ce sont des preuves que le phénomène existe. donc que ça nécessite une explication,* le phénomène n'est pas inexplicable, il est inexpliqué.* mais attention chaque cas doit être pris différemment.
> 
> 
> ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut faire la remarque mais à Brian Greene, Thibault D'Amour et autres défenseurs de la* théorie des cordes* rejetant systématiquement l'approche de la théorie quantique en boucle notamment. seulement aucune n'a certifié la finitude de la théorie des cordes...





FataMorgana a dit:


> LOL oui la théorie des cordes *c'est un ovni en physique*... Tu prends deux théorie avec des trous  (gravité (graviton) + particules (Higgs?)) et tu obtiens une théorie avec *deux fois plus de trous*....
> Enfin bon... Je comprends que les surfaces sont plus facilement traitables que les vertex et j'adore l'idée de 14 dimensions dont 10 compacts... Mais pour avoir des sous et convaincre les gens...
> A+



le mystere est enfin   expliqué et donc explicable:

un ovni c'est un fou (ufo) qui se pend avec une corde et qu'il faut plus de trous pour pouvoir l'enterrer !!!  



pourquoi taper dans le compliqué quand on peut faire simple surtout a 4h30 du matin ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mars 2008)

Les Et existent, il n'y pas de doute. De plus, ils ont la même vision des choses que nous. A quelques nuances près pour ce qui concerne leur perception de la musique

Par exemple ici, pour Deep Purple

[youtube]8sEYIouqEdU[/youtube]


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> C'est quoi le reste ?
> Pinailler sur la taille de tels engins


exactement

exemple 
posteur qui dit : mon mac cadence à 800 mhz , Apple dit qu'il faut 867 mhz pour leopard , j'installe et ca marche pas, helllllpeu, édé moa  

ou
le finder me dit que j'ai 20 g de libre or si j'additionne j'ai 60 g de libre
etc etc

  

( la taille des engins ,  grues et  bulldozers , j'évoque ca sur les forums BTP , bien entendu )


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> en gros, tu voudrais pas résumer l'idée, avec un exemple simples du style, si tu mets trois pommes dans un sac et que t'en retire huit, car là, moi je suis largué. C'est pas une critique note, mais c'est dur à suivre pour les non spécialistes.




En gros la théorie des cordes regroupes une théorie géométrique (la relativité générale) et la physique des particules élémentaires (physique des hautes énergies) (l'intérêt est de ne plus avoir à travailler sur des vertex (des lignes qui s'entrecoupent et t'oblige à utiliser les intégrales de chemin à la Feynman) mais sur des surfaces (branes) mathématiquement plus simple à utiliser) et ces deux théories ont encore quelques lacunes: on ne peut pas encore vérifié que tout ce qui est prévu par les deux théories... Et en corde tu les mélanges et tu te retrouves avec un nouvel ensemble de particules qui te manquent... C'était juste en passant c'est tout... Puisque l'on parle d'OVNI... 
Comme le disait fédo de toutes les façons il n'existe que des phénomènes "pas encore explicable" (ou tout du moins descriptible parce que au fond les choses ne tombent pas à cause de la gravité, la gravité est juste une description (cohérente, efficace, et à haut pouvoir prédictif) des choses... La physique c'est une peinture mais à coup d'équation c'est tout... )
Même si je n'exclue pas le côté extra-terrestre, lorsque que l'on te parle de ces derniers c'est souvent la même chose que lorsque ton médecin te dit que le problème que tu as est génétique: en gros il ne sait pas... 
A+


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

c'est exactement ca 
on ne sait pas. Point barre.

A part ...ceux qui savent  ( enfin c'est pas qu'ils savent,  ils ont des croyances , ils  croyent)


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est exactement ca
> on ne sait pas. Point barre.
> 
> A part ...ceux qui savent  ( enfin c'est pas qu'ils savent,  ils ont des croyances , ils  croyent)



En même temps "ceux qui savent" savent seulement ce que les gens ont réellement vu (i.e. le reportage) mais je ne pense pas qu'ils en sachent beaucoup plus... 
En tout cas c'est très compliqué l'atmosphère (un vrai bordel avec pleins de phénomènes divers et variés....), les seuls témoignages perturbants sont ceux qui parlent de carlingue avec "un intérieur" et surtout le plus impressionnant ce sont les images au-dessus de Seattles... Mais je ne sais pas y a un truc qui me titille dans ces dernières....
A+


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ... c'est souvent la même chose que lorsque ton médecin te dit que le problème que tu as est génétique: en gros il ne sait pas...



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette comparaison. Si ton médecin te dit que tu as une maladie génétique, il a fait des analyses, un caryotype ou autre chose. Il a un résultat scientifique qui lui dit que tu es porteur du gène X, gène qui provoque cette maladie. Il base son diagnostique sur des faits scientifiques. point.

Les UFO ce n'est pas vraiment la même chose


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est exactement ca
> on ne sait pas. Point barre.
> 
> A part ...ceux qui savent  ( enfin c'est pas qu'ils savent,  ils ont des croyances , ils  croyent)



mais toi, tu pars de l'hypothèse qu'on serait la seule forme de vie dans l'univers, à priori?


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> En même temps "ceux qui savent" savent seulement ce que les gens ont réellement vu (i.e. le reportage) mais je ne pense pas qu'ils en sachent beaucoup plus...
> En tout cas c'est très compliqué l'atmosphère (un vrai bordel avec pleins de phénomènes divers et variés....), les seuls témoignages perturbants sont ceux qui parlent de carlingue avec "un intérieur" et surtout le plus impressionnant ce sont les images au-dessus de Seattles... Mais je ne sais pas y a un truc qui me titille dans ces dernières....
> A+



y'en a des tas de cas comme celui là, des témoignages de pilotes de chasse qui décrivent non pas un phénomène lumineux, mais qui sont victimes d'une chasse. J'ai cité ailleurs le cas de Tehéran, inexplicable. mais t'en as plein d'autres. 
En fait ça a longtemps été caché et honteux de le dire, mais t'as vu le reportage: un pilote sur cinq dit avoir vu un ovni.
Une fois aussi, j'avais vu des témoignages de pilotes de l'armée russe et de l'armée belge sur des ovnis, sur arte. C'était vraaiment tres convaincant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

_Stéphane Allix - Extra Terrestres : L'enquête - Albin Michel_

Un journaliste qui écrit fort bien et du genre sérieux.
Il se base sur les travaux d'un prof de psychiatrie à Harvard (John E.Mack), sur la perception qu'on a du monde, bridé peu après la naissance, de ce qu'on ne voit pas ou qu'on ne veut pas voir. Etude de cas avec des personnes (sans pathologie mentale et présentant les caractéristiques physiologiques de trauma réels) ayant subit des rencontres extra-terrestres.
Il aborde le GEPAN, sa rencontre brève avec le dalai lama, ses rencontres avec le prof et des victimes. 
Pour les réticents: Stéphane Allix est un journaliste d'investigation et reporter de guerre réputé. Et contrairement au document de canal+ et des observations inexplicables, là on applique la "science" du cerveau sur des victimes physiques.

Vraiment un bouquin intéressant. Pas seulement pour les OVNI, mais aussi pour l'homme. Ce que nous somme. Un formatage psychologique qui influe sur notre vision du monde.

Et sur d'autres trucs.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

pour rebondir sur Khyu ( t'inquiete pas tu sentiras rien )

Il y a DEUX choses très differentes

1- l'existence ou pas d' ET 

2- Perception du monde  et des phénomenes quels qu'ils soient   ( et leur interpretation) 

exemple simples:  la personne en face : elle sourit ou pas? le sourire en face:  amical ou préambule à attaque?

la terre est plate ou ronde? 

( en passant , en ce moment on dit plutôt  ni l'un ni l'autre )

le mur en face ; comment savoir s'il est en brique? Qu'est ce qui l'indique?
( et commencer par: y a t il  un mur ou on croit qu'il y a un mur?)

on peut aller tres très loin ( et tant qu'on y est, pour faire  bonne mesure  niveaux de conscience , voyage astral, enlevements  , et on retombe sur la collection rouge j'ai lu  defunte, et c'est pas plus mal)

concernant les OVNI 
c'est un mélange de 1 et 2

Quant à la question estomak je ne pars d'aucune hypothese , c'est pas une affaire " d'opinion"


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette comparaison. Si ton médecin te dit que tu as une maladie génétique, il a fait des analyses, un caryotype ou autre chose. Il a un résultat scientifique qui lui dit que tu es porteur du gène X, gène qui provoque cette maladie. Il base son diagnostique sur des faits scientifiques. point.
> 
> Les UFO ce n'est pas vraiment la même chose



Je ne parlais pas des médecins spécialistes qui en effet te parlent d'une vraie maladie génétique... Je parlais plutôt du dermato à sui tu demandes "mais pourquoi j'ai un papule fibreux?" ou ce genre de trucs... Loin de moi l'idée de discréditer la médecine moderne...  
D'autres part la génétique a eu bon dos pour bien des choses pendant des années, mais les études récentes montrent aussi l'importance de l'épi-génétique ainsi que de ce que l'on appelait naguère "junk DNA" (l'ADN poubelle ou rien ne se passe (réplication etc...))....
Pour ce qui est des témoignage des pilotes, je me demande tout de même si il n'y a pas aussi un facteur médicale... Et puis autre chose: ils croisent des phénomènes lumineux très souvent... Maintenant attendu la technologie que nous possédons il me semble très peu probable qu'il s'agisse d'une "intrusion"... On a aussi pleins de satellites qui surveillent à peu près tout (satellite militaire, scientifique, communication) à la surface de la terre... On a des possibilités de mesure du rayonnement cosmique (demandez aux types qui captent un ou deux photons par an par l'étude du gamma), du matériel simple pour détecter le plus petit "pet de travers cosmique"... Alors je ne pense pas du tout à des objets extraterrestre qui se proméneraient en surface....
Pour l'anecdote, le rayonnement cosmique fut d'abord repéré par les militaires américains qui croyaient à l'époque qu'il s'agissait d'essais nucléaires russes en haute atmosphère... Le secret militaire (du point de vue des données pas de la technologie) est souvent issue de mauvaises interprétations... 
A+

ps: l'un des problèmes est aussi que l'on prend trop souvent les gens pour des imbéciles et que les pouvoirs publiques préfèrent souvent inventer un mauvais mensonge qui finie par rendre les gens paranos plutôt que de simplement faire état des faits et de dire "on ne sait pas"... Bien entendu ils ne veulent pas que l'on pense qu'ils ont le contrôle de la situation et plus généralement de tout...  ce qui finie par nous donner la désagréable impression d'être en permanence surveillé... C'est un cercle vicieux issue d'une série de maladresses...


----------



## fedo (24 Mars 2008)

> concernant les OVNI
> c'est un mélange de 1 et 2



perso je pense que c'est nettement plus compliqué.

il y a des phénomènes aériens inexpliqués.
à partir de là, on cherche une explication.
comme on n'arrive pas à trouver une construction cohérente certains font appel à une intervention extérieure, en l'occurence la visite d'entités extra-terrestres.
hypothèse pas plus bête que celle avancée par la Navy à Stephenville le 16 janvier dernier...

mais c'est là où ça devient intéressant. parce qu'en l'absence d'explication convaincante on nie le phénomène et sa réalité parce que ça défie les connaissances. après on ne fait que constater on ne cherche plus.

perso si j'étais une nation techniquement avancée, j'essayerais de profiter de l'ignorance, de la dénégation du phénomène et des croyances pour concevoir des systèmes (aéronef, drônes, missiles...) qui imiteraient ces phénomènes afin de me faire passer pour un phénomène inexpliqué.


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> perso si j'étais une nation techniquement avancée, j'essayerais de profiter de l'ignorance, de la dénégation du phénomène et des croyances pour concevoir des systèmes (aéronef, drônes, missiles...) qui imiteraient ces phénomènes afin de me faire passer pour un phénomène inexpliqué.



Mais c'est un peu déjà le cas non? La plupart des projets aéronautiques passent par une phase au préalable militaire... N'oubliez pas qu'il est depuis longtemps questions d'aeronef en haute atmosphère (volant plus haut que le concorde qui était stratosphérique) et n'oublions pas non plus que dans de telle conditions, il n'y a plus forcément besoin d'une structure aidant la portance comme sur la plupart des avions actuels... Donc les formes de telles avions pourraient-être bien plus géométrique sans forcément grand rapport avec les avions que nous connaissons actuellement (le problème ne se pose alors qu'au décollage pour les ailes par exemple)... Il y a juste un petit pas à passer pour poser la question d'essais militaires déjà en cours... Autre point: il faudrait tester ce genre de machine sur *de très longues distances*... Et donc au-dessus de pays étranger... Sans nécessairement les prévenir....hmm
A+


----------



## fedo (24 Mars 2008)

autre aspect intéressant, ceci.

les radars de détection spaciaux. toutes les données de ces radars sont secret défense.
Ca sert à détecter les objets mis en orbite par les nations et les tirs de missiles balistiques intercontinentaux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce que nous somme. Un formatage psychologique qui influe sur notre vision du monde.



Tiens... Un truc pas mal...  

1) Nous vivons dans un monde dont on ne s'évade pas.
2) Nous avons besoin d'envisager un ailleurs possible pour évacuer l'horreur de 1)
3) Nous allons droit dans le mur à vitesse plus ou moins exponentielle...
4) Retour à 1)

Je suis formaté...

Je lutte...

rien n'y fait...

Je fatigue ; mais sans plus...:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

Bah pour le 3 t'as bien , comment c'est déjà , le Mandarom  de l'ex postier  Gilbert Bourdin (" sa Sainteté le Seigneur Hamsah Manarah " et " Messie Cosmo-planétaire") avé les extraterrestres tout ca
Ah certes  c'est en déclin depuis la mort de Gigi 

Bon ben,  la chientology ca te va?
Eux aussi c'est top coté zextraterrestres


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quant à la question estomak je ne pars d'aucune hypothese , c'est pas une affaire " d'opinion"




je pense pas qu'on puisse dire qu'une hypothese est une opinion.Une hypothèse fonctionne sur l'a-priori, une opinion est plus dans l'a-posteriori. On mélange un peut tout là. Et puis ca permet de pas répondre a la question


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

Mais que l'on parte d'une hypothese ( pas de vie ) ou d'une autre ( de la vie ) ca ne change RIEN
Il faut DEMONTRER

Parce que dire " je pense que y a de la vie" ou
" je pense que y a pas de vie"
 ce sont des ...opinions


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais que l'on parte d'une hypothese ( pas de vie ) ou d'une autre ( de la vie ) ca ne change RIEN
> Il faut DEMONTRER
> 
> Parce que dire " je pense que y a de la vie" ou
> ...



D'autant plus que c'est un problème marginal. Qu'il y en ai ou pas, on ne peut pas y aller.

Par contre si on explique le phénomène OVNI ce sera sera déjà bien parce que ça se passe sur terre, pas au fin fond du cosmos ...


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

Bah si vous voulez une réponse "scientifique": 
attendu que l'univers s'étend à l'infinie (décalage vers le rouge) quand bien même la vitesse d'expansion diminue et attendue qu'il est impossible que sur un ensemble probabiliste infini nous soyons un cas marginal (i e d'autres planètes rencontrent nécessairement des conditions pas si éloignée de la nôtre: il suffit d'eau pour avoir de la vie... Maintenant on ne parle pas forcément d'intelligence supérieure....)
*La probabilité pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'autre vie dans l'univers est absolument égale à 0*
A+

Ps: bien raccourci mais c'est l'idée... 
Ps2: la cellule fonctionne grâce à ce que l'on appelle la mitochondrie qui est d'une certaine façon "la centrale nucléaire de la cellule", je vous invite à regarder quelques hypothèses émises par les scientifiques concernant cette petite organelle fondamentale (qui n'est d'ailleurs transmis que par la mère... Raison pour laquelle la parthénogénèse est permise pour certaine espèce d'ailleurs.... reproduction sans fécondation de l'ovule... je vous rassure ça ne marche pas pour les êtres humains)


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre si on explique le phénomène OVNI ce sera sera déjà bien parce que ça se passe sur terre, pas au fin fond du cosmos ...


Ceci dit , pour en face , c'est la Terre qui est au fin fond du cosmos 
Et pis faut avoir envie de s'y arrêter , faire un coucou en mode visite officielle  , sortir les habits diplomatiques , preparer des cadeaux, des  traités tout ca 
( ca doit les gonfler : la preuve , ils sont jamais venu rechercher Michael J.)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ps2: la cellule fonctionne grâce à ce que l'on appelle la mitochondrie qui est d'une certaine façon "la centrale nucléaire de la cellule", je vous invite à regarder quelques hypothèses émises par les scientifiques concernant cette petite organelle fondamentale (qui n'est d'ailleurs transmis que par la mère... Raison pour laquelle la parthénogénèse est permise pour certaine espèce d'ailleurs.... reproduction sans fécondation de l'ovule... je vous rassure ça ne marche pas pour les êtres humains)



C'est quoi le rapport avec les OVNI ? :mouais:


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec les OVNI ? :mouais:



Sondage: Pensez vous qu'ils existent une vie E.T. dans l'univers

+ intervention de melaure
A+


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ceci dit , pour en face , c'est la Terre qui est au fin fond du cosmos
> Et pis faut avoir envie de s'y arrêter , faire un coucou en mode visite officielle  , sortir les habits diplomatiques , preparer des cadeaux, des  traités tout ca
> ( ca doit les gonfler : la preuve , ils sont jamais venu rechercher Michael J.)



Attends, ils nous en ont tout de même laissé 4 autres, vivants, dans la zone 51, d'après un des liens passés dans les posts précédents ! Ça devait être des repris de justice :mouais: : passage en fraude de protoplasma extatique en fraude vers Pluton. Ils n'ont rien fait pour les récupérer  Et les Américains font quoi ? Ils leur demandent de fabriquer des soucoupes et de les piloter. Après ça vole à angle droit et de travers et on se demande pourquoi


----------



## zamal85 (24 Mars 2008)

connaissez vous le rapport COMETA? 

il a été rédigé par de haute personnalité française et voici un extrait de ça conclusion sur les OVNI 
il est disponible ici (site du CNES/GEIPAN) 
http://www.cnes-geipan.fr/documents/Cometa.pdf

*Citation:*			  Considérant tout ce que nous avons appris sur les OVNI depuis 1947, le rapport conclut à « la réalité physique quasi-certaine d'objets volants totalement inconnus ». Il conclut, par ailleurs, qu'au vu des prouesses que manifestent les OVNI, l'hypothèse extra-terrestre est la plus probable pour expliquer le phénomène OVNI : « Une seule hypothèse rend suffisamment compte des faits et ne fait appel, pour l'essentiel, qu'à la science d'aujourd'hui ; c'est celle de visiteurs extraterrestres »....« Les buts de ces éventuels visiteurs restent inconnus, mais doivent faire l'objet d'indispensables spéculations et de mises au point de scénarios prospectifs. »....« L'hypothèse extraterrestre est de loin la meilleur hypothèse scientifique; elle n'est certes pas prouvée de façon catégorique, mais il existe en sa faveur de fortes présomptions, et si elle est exacte, elle est grosse de concéquences. » 

Enfin, le rapport prend position en faveur d'une meilleure étude scientifique du phénomène.


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> Enfin, le rapport prend position en faveur d'une meilleure étude scientifique du phénomène.



Bah ça en même temps... Il n'y a pas d'argent pour des questions de santé publique urgente... A part le militaire et les sciences méchamment appliqué, il n'y a pas assez d'argent... (et je parle de l'argent pour la recherche, je n'oserais même pas évoquer la paie des chercheurs en France... De toutes les façons payé/mal payé/pas du tout payé ils bossent....)
A+


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Sondage: Pensez vous qu'ils existent une vie E.T. dans l'univers
> 
> + intervention de melaure
> A+



Bien sûr, on s'ennuie tellement ici, qu'une vie ET dans l'univers (où nous sommes déjà, il faut le rappeler), ce ne pourra qu'être un plus (je ne sais pas pourquoi, en disant ça, ça me fait : )

Cela dit, il faut voir,

Parce que bon, des ET incultes et malpolis qui ne connaissent même pas les peintures de Mondrian et les romans de Joyce, sans parler de l'intégrale de Dr Feelgood

Qui, en outre, risquent de porter des Fred Perry oranges

J'ai des  inquiétudes :mouais:


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attends, ils nous en ont tout de même laissé 4 autres, vivants, dans la zone 51, d'après un des liens passés dans les posts précédents ! Ça devait être des repris de justice :mouais: : passage en fraude de protoplasma extatique en fraude vers Pluton. Ils n'ont rien fait pour les récupérer  Et les Américains font quoi ? Ils leur demandent de fabriquer des soucoupes et de les piloter. Après ça vole à angle droit et de travers et on se demande pourquoi



L'affaire de roswell, c'est un maquillage pour discréditer par le ridicule ceux qui prétendaient qu'il se passait des choses inavouables dans la Zone militaire la plus surveillées du monde. 


"En ces jours glorieux, j'étais très mal à l'aise lorsque l'on nous demandait de dire des choses que nous ne voulions pas et d'en démentir d'autres.
Certaines personnes nous demandaient, vous savez, étiez-vous seuls là haut ?
Nous n'avons jamais répondu la vérité, et cependant nous avons vu des choses là bas, des choses étranges, mais nous savons ce que nous avons vu là haut.
Et nous ne pouvions réllement rien dire.
Nos supérieurs avaient vraiment très peur de cela, ils avaient peur d'un truc du genre de la guerre des mondes, et de la panique générale dans les rues.
Donc, nous devions rester silencieux.
Et maintenant nous voyons ces choses seulement dans nos cauchemars ou peut-être dans des films, et certaines sont très proches de la vérité."

Jhon Glenn, astronaute américain, NBC, le mardi 6 mars 2001 .


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attends, ils nous en ont tout de même laissé 4 autres, vivants, dans la zone 51, d'après un des liens passés dans les posts précédents ! Ça devait être des repris de justice :mouais: : passage en fraude de protoplasma extatique en fraude vers Pluton. Ils n'ont rien fait pour les récupérer  Et les Américains font quoi ? Ils leur demandent de fabriquer des soucoupes et de les piloter. Après ça vole à angle droit et de travers et on se demande pourquoi


Se pose alors la question des formalitéds d'entrée sur Terre 
Et accessoirement du passage de douanes et exemption de taxe douaniere

-
Bon , maintenant la "zone 51"
les centaines de videos  prétendument  authentiquement de la base 51, postées par   le cousin du beaufrère d'un ami à la soeur qui y travaille....
un peu de serieux .
1- c'est une zone secrete 

Et c'est ultraverrouilé( somme toute normal pour une zone militaire secrete)

2 -Le public ne saura rien . point barre.

C'est encore la mouvance " conspirationniste" ( truc assez amerloque d'ailleurs)  en plein délire
( d''ailleurs c'est prouvé , les americains ne sont jamais allé sur la lune, tout fut tourné à la zone 51 et ce genre d'élucubrations )


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bien sûr, on s'ennuie tellement ici, qu'une vie ET dans l'univers (où nous sommes déjà, il faut le rappeler)



ET=extra-terrestre... On est déjà compté dans le lot...



CouleurSud a dit:


> , ce ne pourra qu'être un plus (je ne sais pas pourquoi, en disant ça, ça me fait : )



la cryptographie quantique ainsi que les Q-bit et finalement le principe de l'ordinateur quantique sont à l'origine issues d'études sur la télé-transportation quantique... ça faisait aussi beaucoup rire les gens à l'époque..... Maintenant on sait que c'est la technologie de demain... 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Cela dit, il faut voir,
> 
> Parce que bon, des ET incultes et malpolis qui ne connaissent même pas les peintures de Mondrian et les romans de Joyce, sans parler de l'intégrale de Dr Feelgood
> 
> ...



Assez typique de l'espèce humaine, Dieu unique, centre du monde... Finalement massacre et guerres de religions... 
Enfin bon dans ce cas là tu n'as pas besoin d'ET, tu as pleins d'humains incultes....
A+


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Nous n'avons jamais répondu la vérité, et cependant nous avons vu des choses *là bas*, des choses étranges, mais nous savons ce que nous avons vu* là haut*.
> .



j'ai lu plusieur fois cette phrase mais decidement me reste aussi incompréhensible  que ces ufo


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Se pose alors la question des formalitéds d'entrée sur Terre
> Et accessoirement du passage de douanes et exemption de taxe douaniere
> 
> -
> ...



pas seulement le public, les journalistes, les spécialistes aussi. c'est en ça que c'est un peu antidémocratique.
la zone 51, c'est une ancienne zone secrete. La nouvelle serait située en alaska. 
C'est pas etre conspirationniste que de chercher à savoir ce qui s'y est vraiment passé. C'est pas seulement une zone militaire. 
Surement des experiences sur les drogues, la manipulation mentale, le lavage de cerveau, voire des choses plus inavouables en rapport avec la sécurité des états unis.
C'est en tout cas ce que j'ai souvent lu. Apres j'en ai pas les preuves, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que le gouvernement Us a toujours opposé le secret défense quand il n'a pas nié purement et simplement l'existence de cette base.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ET=extra-terrestre... On est déjà compté dans le lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne me dis pas que tu portes une Fred Perry orange

Parce que je serais poussé au désespoir

Voire pire, je commencerais à croire à l'existence d'ET portant des Lacoste


----------



## FataMorgana (24 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que tu portes une Fred Perry orange
> 
> Parce que je serais poussé au désespoir
> 
> Voire pire, je commencerai à croire à l'existence d'ET portant des Lacoste



Hey bien... Pour tout te dire.... hmmmm... Non je te rassure 
En fait je ne sais même pas ce que c'est... Moi et les vêtements... 
J'aime bien vivre nu!!!
A+


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pas seulement le public, les journalistes, les spécialistes aussi. c'est en ça que c'est un peu antidémocratique.
> la zone 51, c'est une ancienne zone secrete. La nouvelle serait située en alaska.
> C'est pas etre conspirationniste que de chercher à savoir ce qui s'y est vraiment passé. C'est pas seulement une zone militaire.
> Surement des experiences sur les drogues, la manipulation mentale, le lavage de cerveau, voire des choses plus inavouables en rapport avec la sécurité des états unis.
> C'est en tout cas ce que j'ai souvent lu. Apres j'en ai pas les preuves, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que le gouvernement Us a toujours opposé le secret défense quand il n'a pas nié purement et simplement l'existence de cette base.


hmm
Tu aimes les bisounours? 
Ou tu prefères les télétubbies? 
 ( à mon avis concus par un consortium méchant militaro-beuwaa , vu qu'on dirait des minis rosewell)
 

Il y a toujours eu et il y aura toujours des zones ultrasecretes ( quelqu'en soit le propos d'ailleurs, pas forcement la recherche )
et ce que ce soit les oubliettes de Louis XI ou un centre de recherche  au sein d'une démocratie


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ce que ce soit les oubliettes de Louis XI ou un centre de recherche  au sein d'une démocratie



C'est sûr que losqu'on voit les histoires qu'on a pu faire avec ce pauvre masque de fer, il y en a qui sont vraiment prêts à n'importe quoi pour se faire un minimum de pub. Alors, pour cacher des avancées technologiques que ne ferait-on pas ?! 

@ FataMorgana : tu n'as pas un lien vers les hypothèses dont tu parlais à propos des mitochondries ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Pour être un peu dubitatif, je dirais que il y a thèse et anti-thèse...

Oui, il y a des ET, parce que il y a foules de vidéos non trafiquées (armée sovietique...experts NASA, communication satelllite entre SSI et la NASA avec des astronautes affirmant avoir vu un OVNI s'arrimer puis se barrer...la Zone51; il y a, c'est clair d'autres personnes dans l'univers, bah quoi, on serait 6 milliards de péquins à vivre ??
Il y a des milliards de milliards de milliards de planètes...donc, à la question des agents Fox et Mulder: non, nous ne sommes pas seul ...

Anti-thèse: physiquement, pour un organisme, se déplacer à Mach 15...on se desintègre...alors OK, ET est peut être mega costaud..mais quand même...
Et puis ya aussi des alumés du bocal...alors que/qui croire ?

Vous et moi ne le saurons peut être pas de notre vivant...


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour être un peu dubitatif, je dirais que il y a thèse et anti-thèse...
> 
> Oui, il y a des ET, parce que il y a foules de vidéos non trafiquées (armée sovietique...experts NASA, communication satelllite entre SSI et la NASA avec des astronautes affirmant avoir vu un OVNI s'arrimer puis se barrer...la Zone51; il y a, c'est clair d'autres personnes dans l'univers, bah quoi, on serait 6 milliards de péquins à vivre ??
> Il y a des milliards de milliards de milliards de planètes...donc, à la question des agents Fox et Mulder: non, nous ne sommes pas seul ...
> ...



C'est vrai mais Fox mulder te dirait que la gravité déforme le temps, et que donc, il n'est pas impossible, via des supers engins équipés d'un moteur à rotors anti-gravitationnel, de se déplacer d'un endroit à un autre de l'univers, entre deux goutes d'eau qui tombent du robinet d'un lavabo mal fermé. Un saut de puce 'quantique'.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

Voilà
En fait tout  c'est à cause de la lyonnaise des eaux.
Et on comprend mieux les mysterieuses fluctuations de services chez noos...


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Un grand mystere, definitivement: un dossier classé X !

---> cqfd: X-files...


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Se pose alors la question des formalitéds d'entrée sur Terre
> Et accessoirement du passage de douanes et exemption de taxe douaniere
> 
> -
> ...



la zone 51 c'est de l'esbrouffe.
pourquoi tester des appareils secrets ultra sophisqués à un endroit que tout le monde connaît et peut surveiller.

il y a d'autres zones de test dans l'Utah notamment, bien plus discrètes.
sans parler des îles du Pacifique comme Guam ou de l'Alaska.

c'est comme Roswell, AMHA, une superbe opération de guerre psychologique qui a marchée comme sur des roulettes.
de temps en temps on fait passer un B1-B sur la zone et hop ça attire les touristes.


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Anti-thèse: physiquement, pour un organisme, se déplacer à Mach 15...on se desintègre...alors OK, ET est peut être mega costaud..mais quand même...



Oui enfin le reportage c'est quand des phénomènes pas des ET. Et puis rien n'empêche d'imaginer un système anti-G qui annulera en temps réel l'accélération pour les passagers.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2008)

tout ca est assez amusant et instructif
En tous cas sur un point : l'homme

Totalement centré sur sa petite perspective
Dans l'hypothese -purement theorique - d'existence  de visiteurs  , il est halucinant  de betise d'assumer que des critères humains s'appliquent, y compris en termes d'état de la conaissance et  sciences

( dans les 50's :martiens avec des yeux , des bras une bouche et parlant anglais )

de même que  il y a quelques siecles on se demandait sans sourciller  si les indiens des territoires conquis étaient vraiment humains et avec une âme...
(voir par exemple le film la contreverse de Vailladolid )

ou...  il etait imposiible de " penser"  l'énergie nucléaire  etc etc


----------



## estomak (25 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout ca est assez amusant et instructif
> En tous cas sur un point : l'homme
> 
> Totalement centré sur sa petite perspective
> ...



oui cependant les lois de la physique, de la biologie sont pour tous les memes. De là il est permis d'extrapoler. il y'a de l'eau sur mars et il y'a de l'eau sur la terre.
L'eau provient du même processus chimique, sur terre que sur mars.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Anti-thèse: physiquement, pour un organisme, se déplacer à Mach 15...on se desintègre.



N'importe quoi... 
La vitesse de la capsule Appolo (tu sais  celle qui est allée sur la Lune) a atteint 40000 Km/h (soit plus de Mach 32) et je ne te parle même pas de la vitesse de déplacement de la Terre autour du Soleil qui approche les 108 000 km/h (soit plus de Mac 85) que nous supportons très bien en permanence.... Pourquoi? Parce que l'accélération est nulle.
Ce genre d'affirmation ça me fait penser à ces éminences scientifiques du début du XXeme siècle qui affirmaient que prendre le train était dangereux pour la santé car l'organisme ne supporterait pas sa vitesse...
Ce qui peut etre délétère c'est l'accélération, pas la vitesse (on peut aller extrêmement vite avec une accélération faible ou nulle voire négative). C'est clair qu'au délà de 8 à 10 G l'organisme doit commencer à morfler mais il suffit d'accélérer moins vite (ou de trouver un autre moyen de franchir de grande distance sans aller très vite  )


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est clair qu'au délà de 8 à 10 G l'organisme doit commencer à morfler mais il suffit d'accélérer moins vite



C'est quoi cette histoire de 8 voir même 10 G ?
On m'a toujours dit qu'il n'y avait qu'un point G, on m'aurait menti ?
quant à la gestion de l'accélération


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce qui peut etre délétère c'est l'accélération, pas la vitesse (on peut aller extrêmement vite avec une accélération faible ou nulle voire négative). C'est clair qu'au délà de 8 à 10 G l'organisme doit commencer à morfler mais il suffit d'accélérer moins vite (ou de trouver un autre moyen de franchir de grande distance sans aller très vite  )



Comme je disais plus haut, la solution est un système anti-G. Faudrait demander à Montgomery Scott (Scotty), l'ingénieur en chef de l'Enterprise  (ha oui zut, il ne naitra qu'en 2222 avant de rejoindre StarFleet en 2242 ...).


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout ca est assez amusant et instructif
> En tous cas sur un point : l'homme
> 
> Totalement centré sur sa petite perspective
> ...



tout ça c'est peut-être l'étape à franchir, un phénomène social large de prise de conscience, d'acceptation que nous ne sommes pas seul dans l'univers, même au bout du compte, on établit que les phénomènes aériens non expliqués n'avaient aucun rapport avec des entités extra terrestres.

ça n'empéchera qu'on puisse détecter une vie extra terrestre via les radio téléscopes ou d'autres instruments.


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> N'importe quoi...
> La vitesse de la capsule Appolo (tu sais  celle qui est allée sur la Lune) a atteint 40000 Km/h (soit plus de Mach 32) et je ne te parle même pas de la vitesse de déplacement de la Terre autour du Soleil qui approche les 108 000 km/h (soit plus de Mac 85) que nous supportons très bien en permanence.... Pourquoi? Parce que l'accélération est nulle.
> Ce genre d'affirmation ça me fait penser à ces éminences scientifiques du début du XXeme siècle qui affirmaient que prendre le train était dangereux pour la santé car l'organisme ne supporterait pas sa vitesse...
> Ce qui peut etre délétère c'est l'accélération, pas la vitesse (on peut aller extrêmement vite avec une accélération faible ou nulle voire négative). C'est clair qu'au délà de 8 à 10 G l'organisme doit commencer à morfler mais il suffit d'accélérer moins vite (ou de trouver un autre moyen de franchir de grande distance sans aller très vite  )



Les vrais problèmes dans l'espace: 
-l'absence de gravité: le coeur n'a plus besoin de pomper aussi fort le sang et s'affaiblit comme la plupart des autres mucles
-le rayonnement cosmique: à la longue ces rayonnements génèrent des cassures double brins de l'ADN (entre autre)
-l'isolation
A+


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ça n'empéchera qu'on puisse détecter une vie extra terrestre via les radio téléscopes ou d'autres instruments.



Dans le cas de la recherche à coup de radio-telescope on s'attend à détecté un signal "construit" les radio-téléscope ne nous permettrons pas de détecter la "vie" mais une autre "forme d'intelligence"... 
A+


----------



## zamal85 (25 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Les vrais problèmes dans l'espace:
> -l'absence de gravité: le coeur n'a plus besoin de pomper aussi fort le sang et s'affaiblit comme la plupart des autres mucles
> -le rayonnement cosmique: à la longue ces rayonnements génèrent des cassures double brins de l'ADN (entre autre)
> -l'isolation
> A+



Certains de ces problèmes sont scientifiques et peuvent être résolu avec le temps, le dernier, l'isolation est psycologique. Un docu sur Arte sur la conquête de Mars avait en partie résolu le problème. Dans le rapport COMETA (du CNES) il est aussi fait mention d'une expérience scientifique ou l'on aurait laissé 2 hommes et 2 femmes enfermés pendant deux ans et cela se serait bien passé.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> une expérience scientifique ou l'on aurait laissé 2 hommes et 2 femmes enfermés pendant deux ans et cela se serait bien passé.


A la fin de l'expérience ils étaient 8


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> Certains de ces problèmes sont scientifiques et peuvent être résolu avec le temps, le dernier, l'isolation est psycologique. Un docu sur Arte sur la conquête de Mars avait en partie résolu le problème. Dans le rapport COMETA (du CNES) il est aussi fait mention d'une expérience scientifique ou l'on aurait laissé 2 hommes et 2 femmes enfermés pendant deux ans et cela se serait bien passé.



Je ne suis pas sûr que la psychologie/psychiatrie puisse être vu comme une science... Quoiqu'il en soit, en effet, il y a des solution pour chaque chose, l'un des projets pour Mars est de lié deux modules par un câble et de les mettre en rotation, ainsi, la force centrifuge simulera la gravité... 
Pour ce qui est de l'isolation je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord au sens ou enfermer des gens dans une base en Arizona et voir comment ils réagissent ne peut-être réprésentatif de leurs comportement dans l'espace, où, ils ne peuvent pas avoir l'espoir de sortir de nouveau à l'air libre avant plusieurs années.... 
Les spationaute qui reste dans les six mois dans l'espaces sont aussi pris en charge à leur arrivé, on leur redonne des tonus musculaire en utilisant des charges électriques... 
A+


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Dans le cas de la recherche à coup de radio-telescope on s'attend à détecté un signal "construit" les radio-téléscope ne nous permettrons pas de détecter la "vie" mais une autre "forme d'intelligence"...
> A+



j'aurais du préciser une forme de vie intelligente qui maîtriserait la technologie de ondes hertziennes.

cela dit comme rien n'a été détecté pour l'instant (qui rentre dans le protocole), ça pose des questions relatives au choix des régions étudiées, de notre connaissance sur le développement de la vie, sur les conséquences sociétales du paradoxe de Fermi (une civilisation maîtrisant les ondes et l'énergie nucléaire serait-elle condamnée à une fin tragique) ou encore les dommages collatéraux des sursauts gamma.



> Les spationaute qui reste dans les six mois dans l'espaces sont aussi pris en charge à leur arrivé, on leur redonne des tonus musculaire en utilisant des charges électriques...


sport elec .



> le rayonnement cosmique: à la longue ces rayonnements génèrent des cassures double brins de l'ADN (entre autre)


sans parler des éruptions solaires, dans ce cas ce n'est plus "à la longue".


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> (qui rentre dans le protocole)


C'est un peu le problème, on cherche quelque chose qui nous ressemble... Quelque chose qui présenterait des redondances sur le signal... En réalité il faut réfléchir à des structures différentes... Multi-échelle et pas temps fréquence etc...  
A+

ps: c'est toujours comme ça, si on ne sait pas vraiment ce que l'on cherche il est difficile de trouver...


----------



## wip (25 Mars 2008)

Passionnant débat .

Le problème pour moi n'est (comme la déjà dit JP) pas de savoir si il y a de la vie ET quelque part, mais quand... La durée de la vie "intelligente" sur terre ne représente qu'une infime partie de la durée de la vie sur terre. Et la vie sur terre une infime partie de l'existence de la terre. Et l'existence de la terre qu'une infime partie par rapport à l'existence de l'univers. Si on prend ça en compte, cela réduit quand même un peu la chance qu'on a de rencontrer des ETs de notre vivant. Bref, si ça nous arrive un jour, j'espère qu'ils seront bien acceuillit et qu'on leur demandera pas une taxe de séjour... 
A la rigueur, il y a peut-être plus de chance que le OVNIS qu'on observe de temps en temps, ce soient des humains du futur qui viennent faire un petit voyage dans notre époque .
Et si c'est vraiment des extras terrestre, j'espère qu'ils seront assez intelligents pour pas venir nous "polluer" avec leur technologie avancée. Après tout, nous n'avons pas encore inventé le voyage à vitesse de distorsion... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> Passionnant débat .
> 
> A la rigueur, il y a peut-être plus de chance que le OVNIS qu'on observe de temps en temps, ce soient des humains du futur qui viennent faire un petit voyage dans notre époque .



En effet, c'est plus probable 



wip a dit:


> Et si c'est vraiment des extras terrestre, j'espère qu'ils seront assez intelligents pour pas venir nous "polluer" avec leur technologie avancée. Après tout, nous n'avons pas encore inventé le voyage à vitesse de distorsion... :rateau:



lol

Mais Zefram Cochrane (premier passage en vitesse de distorsion en 2063) n'est pas encore né, il est arrivé en ce bas monde en 2032 seulement.


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> Passionnant débat .
> 
> Et si c'est vraiment des extras terrestre, j'espère qu'ils seront assez intelligents pour pas venir nous "polluer" avec leur technologie avancée. Après tout, nous n'avons pas encore inventé le voyage à vitesse de distorsion... :rateau:



en tout cas au Japon, on ne se laissera pas polluer par les OVNI.


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> en tout cas au Japon, on ne se laissera pas polluer par les OVNI.



Ils sont surement de mèche avec Godzilla !!!


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2008)

Vous commencez a me faire flipper avec vos histoires.
Je vais me préparer a "leur" venue en allant passer quelques jours en Belgique ou en Suisse, histoire de me frotter a des civilisations différentes. Ce n'est pas vraiment "extra terrestre", mais c'est ce que nous avons de plus proche en stock.


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous commencez a me faire flipper avec vos histoires.
> Je vais me préparer a "leur" venue en allant passer quelques jours en Belgique ou en Suisse, histoire de me frotter a des civilisations différentes. Ce n'est pas vraiment "extra terrestre", mais c'est ce que nous avons de plus proche en stock.



Yop c'est plutôt "neutre" en fait....
A+


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2008)

Allez hop ! 
vous allez tous vous inscrire ICI, les pour et les contre, les j'y crois et les j'y crois pas  et peut-être que grâce à votre Mac vous trouverez La réponse


----------



## zamal85 (26 Mars 2008)

*Parenthèse: le boulet rouge comme tu dis, c'est pas pour le ressenti perso de chacun? mauvais karma et bon karma c'est pas ça? ou alors il faut être gros faux cul avec les modos?*

je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensez de cet article que je pense mettre sur mon blog (je m'excuse par avance des fautes d'orthographes)


A quand un contact officiel? 



Pourquoi doit on continuer à travailler sur le phénomène OVNI alors que l'hypothèse extra-terrestre est avérée? 
Un contact officiel avec une civilisation extra-terrestre aura t'il lieu dans les 5 prochaines années? 


Pour commencer, chaque personne se penchant sérieusement sur le phénomène OVNI sera bien vite convaincu que l'hypothèse extra-terrestre (que l'on nommera HET) est la seule valable pour expliquer le comportement intelligent des OVNI ou PAN observés (Phénomènes Aérospaciaux Non-identifiés), comme le CNES les appelle si pudiquement. 

Comment expliquer autrement que par l'HET les incidents suivant:  

Téhéran 1976, un OVNI est repéré, par visuel et par radar dans le ciel Iranien. Le général Yousefi envoie un avion de chasse identifier l'intru, celui subit une panne et rentre à la base. Un autre avion est envoyé, il subit lui aussi une panne. Mais ce dernier sera, en plus, poursuivit par une petite sphère lumineuse qui s'était préalablement détachée de l'OVNI principale. Le F-4 tentera à plusieurs reprises de tirer, mais ses commandes étaient bloquées. Affaire classée, origine inconnue pour le rapport de la DIA, rien d'autre à signaler. 

Washington 1952, des OVNIs repérés par visuel et par radar réalise des accélérations allant de 200 à 12 000 km/h sur les écrans radars de Washington en 1952? Des phénomènes météo selon l'armée lors d'une conférence de presse... des phénomènes météo qui réalisent des virages en angle droit, des arrêts brutaux et qui sont pris en chasse par l'US Air Force! 

Tout cela ce n'est pas moi qui invente, moi, l'ufologue aux théories farfelues dont le magazine Lundi Investigation de Canal + m'a si gentiment collé l'étiquette lors de son reportage, "OVNI: quand l'armée enquête". Mais eux (Lundi Investigation) avec rapports de l'époque à l'appuie. L'HET que se magazine ne reconnaît qu'à demi mot, comme tous les autres reportages des médias dominants ayant traité le sujet, un poil sérieusement. 


Mais contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, l'HET du phénomène OVNI est sérieusement évoquée là ou on ne l'attend pas. Le rapport COMETA rédigé en 1999 par plusieurs généraux de l'armée de l'air et hauts fonctionnaires de l'état français a conclu après 100 pages: 

"« Une seule hypothèse rend suffisamment compte des faits et ne fait appel, pour lessentiel, quà la science daujourdhui ; cest celle de visiteurs extraterrestres »....« Les buts de ces éventuels visiteurs restent inconnus, mais doivent faire lobjet dindispensables spéculations et de mises au point de scénarios prospectifs. »....« Lhypothèse extraterrestre est de loin la meilleur hypothèse scientifique ; elle nest certes pas prouvée de façon catégorique, mais il existe en sa faveur de fortes présomptions, et si elle est exacte, elle est grosse de concéquences. »" 

Le rapport COMETA est publique, il est disponible gratuitement en fichier PDF sur le site du CNES.... 


L'HET étant reconnue, à quoi cela nous sert il de nous occuper de la vidéo de Bertrand, qui film pendant 4 secondes un OVNI? 
Cela sert la théorie de l'HET aux yeux du grand public, comme on a pu le voir assez récemment avec l'événement de Stephenville au Texas qui a fait la "une" (toute relative) des journaux aux Etats Unis pendant quelques jours. 


Mais alors, pour quand est prévu la rencontre du troisième type si joliment mise en scène par Spielberg dans son film du même nom. 

Officiellement, la recherche de la vie extraterrestre intelligente ne marche que dans un seul sens. C'est l'Homme qui recherche, seul, comme un grand, des signaux de civilisations extra-terrestres. C'est lui qui découvrira les petits hommes verts, et non eux qui nous découvriront. Pour cela il écoute l'espace via de nombreux téléscopes en espérant, un jour, entendre autre chose que le grésillement perpétuel qu'émet l'espace. Il envoit aussi des sondes, mais là c'est plus pour rechercher des bactéries ou des exoplanètes que des êtres intelligents. Jamais l'Homme, un brun chauvin, n'a pensé à prendre contact via des signaux, constructions ou autres réalisations faites à même le sol terrestre, visible depuis l'espace et à destination de civilisation(s) extraterrestre(s) qui seraient déjà aux portes de notre atmosphère, comme le suppose l'HEP du phénomène OVNI. 

Nous ne pouvons pas traverser l'univers donc personne ne peu le faire. Nous vivons 80 ans donc personne ne peu vivre plus ect ect. 

Avant qu'arrive cette rencontre du troisième type, il va donc falloir attendre un peu que les mentalités changent, mais ne serait ce pas déjà le cas? 

Le 22 avril 2007, la NASA déclarait que l'on découvrirait une vie extra-terrestre intelligente dans les 20 ans. 
En décembre 2007, le gouvernement japonais se déclarait vouloir être près en cas d'apparition d'OVNI dans son espace aérien. 
Depuis un an maintenant, 4 pays ont déclassifié leurs dossiers sur les OVNI (France, Grande Bretagne, Chili, Equateur) cela sans compter les déclassifications partielles du KGB en 1991 par exemple. 

Rien dans cet article n'a été inventé par un ufologue farfelu, toute ce qui est dit possède des sources, elles vont des agences de presse international comme l'AFP ou Reuters, en passant par le rapport COMETA ou encore le JT France 2 et le reportage de Lundi Investigation. 


Manu


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> l'hypothèse extra-terrestre est avérée


Désolé mais a partir de cette phrase j'ai pas pu aller plus loin tellement j'avais mal au bide a force de rigoler.


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

mais non mais Rémy voulait juste faire référence à ce clip du Blues Explosion (lequel me fait toujours bien rire, m'enfin faut le voir en haute qualité avec les ficelles  qui dépassent des fausses soucoupes)[youtube]KgkEw4GjtdU[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

Juste au passage a propos du fameux rapport Cometa que zamal nous balance à toutes les sauces comme étant une vérité première et indiscutable étant donnée son origine (le CNES), voici ce qu'on peut lire sur la page d'accueil du GEIPAN:

*A propos de la publication du rapport COMETA

Certains internautes se sont interrogés, voire émus, de la publication du rapport COMETA sur le site du GEIPAN. Il est précisé que cette publication ne signifie en aucun cas une approbation du rapport par le CNES. Les conditions de réalisation de cette étude par une commission privée ont été présentées par son responsable au Comité de Pilotage qui a pu juger du sérieux de ce travail, indépendamment des conclusions qui n'engagent que leurs auteurs. Ce document, qui nous a été réclamé à de nombreuses reprises, a simplement pour but d'apporter une information sur un aspect de l'étude des PAN en France. *

Ca ne signifie pas que je sois en désaccord avec ce qui est dit. Simplement je pense qu'on se doit de garder un minimum d'esprit critique faute de quoi on donne du grain à moudre à ceux qui pensent que tout ça n'est que foutaise.
http://www.cnes-geipan.fr/geipan/index.html


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah ca, pour "_en être_"....  :love:



tendance Charlus ? 



Amok a dit:


> - Que ce soir sur une des chaines de Canal Sat il y a "Planète interdite".



j'aime le bar quand on y dit des trucs sérieux et là j'aime&#8230; 



Amok a dit:


> Qu'a la fin de ce film, le savant fait visiter les ruines de la civilisation disparue et que, allez savoir pourquoi, ca me fait penser au bar !



au bar, tiens, le bar&#8230; justement où nous sommes&#8230; donc pas au Comptoir qui est l'endroit sérieux des forums&#8230; 

je veux bien que vous parliez d'Ovnis, de paradoxe de Fermi voire même de panspermation _(non, ça n'a rien à voir avec les Venusiennes brunes à forte poitrine en apesanteur mon bon Momok)_ mais faites-le avec sérieux, vous savez la chose dont jpmiss fait réellement preuve&#8230; ptêt parce qu'il a quelques notions en biologie lui&#8230; 


ceci dit, la possibilité d'une vie extraterrestre est bien entendu possible voire presque souhaitable (vous arrêteriez de nous saouler et on pourrait espérer vendre quelques nioubes àc ces formes extra-terrestres pour des expériences biologiques, mackie s'occupera de ma chose) mais pourquoid'une serait-elle basée sur les mêmes processus organo-chimiques. Après tout, la vie terrestre est déjà bien compliquée comme celà : les mycètes, les virus et même nos simples mitochondries posent des questions déjà bien complexes&#8230; pourquoi cette chimie bien particulière et auto-recréatrice (je n'évoque pas de "volonté" qu'on se comprenne bien) pourrait aussi se baser sur d'autres fondements. et donc sur des formes inimaginables pour nos chimies&#8230;

j'aime bien l'idée que toutes ces formes se "ressemblent", ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'a-priori certes mais dans les faits non&#8230; les lumières de Scandinavie n'ont rien à voir avec les échos radars militaires de Wallonie* si on se base sur els différences de radars avec lesquels on les détectes. Ceci dit, c'est bien de se poser la question&#8230;


*(je me souviens que pour une part des échos radars et photos de formes triangulaires en Wallonie et Lorraine eurent lieu peu avant et pendant la première guerre du Golfe alors que la Belgique faisait office de base arrière pour un certains nombre d'avions américains dont le furtif Lockheed F-117)


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Désolé mais a partir de cette phrase j'ai pas pu aller plus loin tellement j'avais mal au bide a force de rigoler.



Ce qui est avéré est qu'il y a forcément de la vie dans le reste de l'univers... 
D'ici à parler de visite extra terrestre pour les OVNI... 
La vie ça peut être simplement une petite bactérie... Certaine résiste à des température de 3000 K et certains scientifiques ont même émis l'hypothèse (il n'y a pas si longtemps au fond) que ce sont des bactéries situées sur un météorite qui était à l'origine de la vie... 
Théorie explosé par la "soupe primitive" elle-même explosé par etc etc...
En fait le sujet dévie sévèrement, il n'est absolument pas question d'ET mais plutôt des phénomènes lumineux à l'origine des OVNI (par contre comme je le disais on ne peut aussi négliger la piste des essais militaires..)
A+


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

> Pour commencer, chaque personne se penchant sérieusement sur le phénomène OVNI sera bien vite convaincu que l'hypothèse extra-terrestre (que l'on nommera HET) est la seule valable pour expliquer le comportement intelligent des OVNI ou PAN observés (Phénomènes Aérospaciaux Non-identifiés), comme le CNES les appelle si pudiquement.


euh non perso devant la multitude des formes d'observation d'OVNI je me garderais bien de privilégier une hypothèse. 

cela dit Japan Airlines 1986 ou la vague belge de 1990 laisse la porte ouverte.
mais pour la vague belge on avait pensé à des essais de F117 de l'USAF, mais il ne fait pas de vol stationnaire (pour les échos radars relatant des accélèrations et des vitesses impressionnantes on avait émis l'hypothèse d'un brouillage).

pour les observations d'objets triangulaires, il y a l'hypothèse du Northrop B2. 

ensuite il y a les recherches sur les modes de propulsion avancée...
alors elles se concentrent surtout sur les propulsions sous-marines mais l'air est aussi un fluide.


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ce qui est avéré est qu'il y a forcément de la vie dans le reste de l'univers...



pourquoi "forcément" ? alors qu'il n'y a aucune certitude



FataMorgana a dit:


> D'ici à parler de visite extra terrestre pour les OVNI...



c'est ce qui est sous-entendu sauf pour les lumières, non ?



FataMorgana a dit:


> La vie ça peut être simplement une petite bactérie...



ou autre chose 



FataMorgana a dit:


> Certaine résiste à des température de 3000 K et certains scientifiques ont même émis l'hypothèse (il n'y a pas si longtemps au fond) que ce sont des bactéries situées sur un météorite qui était à l'origine de la vie...



mais il y en a peu qui résiste au rayonnement solaire et/ou cosmique 



FataMorgana a dit:


> En fait le sujet dévie sévèrement, il n'est absolument pas question d'ET mais plutôt des phénomènes lumineux à l'origine des OVNI (par contre comme je le disais on ne peut aussi négliger la piste des essais militaires..)
> A+


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ce qui est avéré est qu'il y a forcément de la vie dans le reste de l'univers...
> D'ici à parler de visite extra terrestre pour les OVNI...
> La vie ça peut être simplement une petite bactérie... Certaine résiste à des température de 3000 K et certains scientifiques ont même émis l'hypothèse (il n'y a pas si longtemps au fond) que ce sont des bactéries situées sur un météorite qui était à l'origine de la vie...
> Théorie explosé par la "soupe primitive" elle-même explosé par etc etc...
> ...



Je crois que tu n'as pas compris ce qui m'a fait rire.
C'est l'association des mots "hypothèse" et "avérée" dans la même phrase.
Par définition une hypothèse n'est pas avérée puisque si elle le devient elle cesse d'être une hypothèse mais un fait.
Après, que cette hypothèse soit plus ou moins plausible ou probable c'est autre chose.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Pardon, mais j'ai donné un rouge à PATOHEMAN pour les mêmes raisons et il m'a dit que j'oserais pas faire ça aux modérateurs, que j'aurais pas le cran.
> la preuve.
> PATOCHMAN	J'espère que pour remplir correctement ton rôle de modérateur amateur, tu as envoyé la même mise ne garde à Amok, pour ses nombreuses digressions hors-sujet...



   Il va aimer    Ils sont terribles ces petits gris de la horde tout de même


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> JA
> 
> Ca ne signifie pas que je sois en désaccord avec ce qui est dit. Simplement je pense qu'on se doit de garder un minimum d'esprit critique faute de quoi on donne du grain à moudre à ceux qui pensent que tout ça n'est que foutaise.
> http://www.cnes-geipan.fr/geipan/index.html



Exact. Il faut toujours être sceptique. Mais on ne peut plus nier qu'il se passe des choses inexpliquées au dessus de nos tetes, en disant que tout ça, c'est le fruit de l'imagination de gens un peu allumés de la carafe.

la question que je me pose en corollaire, c'est mettons que les agences spatiales soient assurées de la présence de ces phénomènes, mettons qu'elles captent un signal qui soit la marque d'une intelligence extraterrestre, que se passerait-il? quel intérêt y'aurait il à le dire, quel intérêt y' aurait-il à le nier?
Y'aurait aucun avantage à le dire. Ca servirait à quoi? a affoler les économies mondiales? 
quand tu vois que les ufologues américains sont obligés d'attaquer la nasa, et la Nsa, qui d'abord nient avoir des cas d'ovnis, puis condamnés par le juge, se voient obligé de les déclassifier (50 cas pour la nsa et 200 pour la nasa) si les chiffres que j'ai lu sont vrais, avec toujours dans les documents déclassifiés des grosses zones stabilossées de noir, au nom du secret défense.
c'est quand même pas une attitude qui réconforte ceux qui sont comme moi, sceptiques.


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

> mettons qu'elles captent un signal qui soit la marque d'une intelligence extraterrestre, que se passerait-il? quel intérêt y'aurait il à le dire, quel intérêt y' aurait-il à le nier?



ben la 1ère chose que feraient les américains c'est de contacter Hollywood pour pouvoir acheter les droits sur les vrais extra terrestres avant Luc Besson.


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Bah si vous voulez une réponse "scientifique":
> attendu que l'univers s'étend à l'infinie (décalage vers le rouge) quand bien même la vitesse d'expansion diminue et attendue qu'il est impossible que sur un ensemble probabiliste infini nous soyons un cas marginal (i e d'autres planètes rencontrent nécessairement des conditions pas si éloignée de la nôtre: il suffit d'eau pour avoir de la vie... Maintenant on ne parle pas forcément d'intelligence supérieure....)
> *La probabilité pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'autre vie dans l'univers est absolument égale à 0*
> A+
> ...



Je m'auto-cite mais j'ai la flemme de répéter la même chose... Reste que c'est un peu l'idée qu'on se fait dans le milieu scientifique de ce point de vue... Sur un "espace probabiliste infini" on ne pas vraiment conclure à l'ensemble vide... Je me répète ce sont des raccourci...
Autre point: on peut parler de vie extra-terrestre sans que ce soit dans le présent (i.e les études sur Mars) n'oublies pas que les échelles pertinentes en astrophysique sont conséquentes (dans les deux sens du terme, on part de 10-43 avec le mur de planck....) et qu'on ne peut ignorer que ce que nous voyons dans le ciel n'existe parfois déjà plus... 
A+


----------



## wip (26 Mars 2008)

J'en ai trouvé *un*, et sur macgé en plus 

EDIT: Et zut, trop tard, Benjamin est passé par là...


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> J'en ai trouvé *un*, et sur macgé en plus



j'en étais sûr pour Roger Zabel, il a le petit doigt tout raide .


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2008)

Ayant la flemme de redire ce qui a dejà été dit , je laisse la parole au pool chargé de com des gens sensés
A vous pour le point de Presse: état des lieux , bilans, perspectives et blingblinguitudes ,vous avez l'habitude 

( ps _ hypothese avérée_ c'est grandiose)


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

pour répondre à FataMoragana : le problème c'est que ce sont des raccourcis&#8230; parce "raccourci, un peu, idée, point de vue" ne sont que des hypothèses pas du "forcément" donc si tu veux paraitre "scientifique", sois "scientifique" au moint sur le plan sémantique ou au moins rigoureux&#8230; 

t'es sûr d'être le seul à avoir fait des études scientifiques ? 


nan, j'dis ça comme ça hein&#8230;


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ben la 1ère chose que feraient les américains c'est de contacter Hollywood pour pouvoir acheter les droits sur les vrais extra terrestres avant Luc Besson.


 
on a du mal à imaginer le cataclysme que ca serait. Pire qu'un état de guerre.
Les gens se mettraient à stocker les denrées, les économies n'investiraient plus, chacun chercherait a retirer son argent, ou à thésauriser, les bourses s'éffondreraient car le marché a besoin de confiance, de certitude sur l'avenir, de pari. Les économies se recroquevilleraient.

Moi si j'étais en fonction dans les hautes sphères de la décision, chez les huiles, je me dirais deux choses, si on m'apportait les preuves pertinentes de l'existence d'ovnis : quel est l'interet de les divulguer vu qu'apparemment ces phénomènes existent depuis longtemps et qu'ils ne nous ont pas empêchés de vivre jusque là? et quels sont les risques de l'annonce d'une telle nouvelle.?Et dans l'attente de savoir a quoi on a vraiment a faire, je me dirais qu'il vaut mieux ne pas en parler.

C'est vrai que ça fait un peu scénario de film catastrophe pour M6 mais faut bien voir que c'est pas si dénué de sens que ça, si on y réfléchit bien.


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour répondre à FataMoragana : le problème c'est que ce sont des raccourcis parce "raccourci, un peu, idée, point de vue" ne sont que des hypothèses pas du "forcément" donc si tu veux paraitre "scientifique", sois "scientifique" au moint sur le plan sémantique ou au moins rigoureux
> 
> t'es sûr d'être le seul à avoir fait des études scientifiques ?
> 
> ...



Non... On appelle cela de la vulgarisation... C'est pour que les gens comprennent et l'on est tout le temps sollicité à cette fin... 
A+


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

> C'est vrai que ça fait un peu scénario de film catastrophe pour M6 mais faut bien voir que c'est pas si dénué de sens que ça, si on y réfléchit bien.



Non mais c'est même pire que ça.
si des extra terrestres débarquent demain avec les technologies de l'anti-matière ils pourront transmuter des matériaux communs en or.

du coup, ironie de l'histoire, Richard Nixon passerait pour le génie qui a voulu la fin de convertibilité dollar/or.


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Non... On appelle cela de la vulgarisation... C'est pour que les gens comprennent et l'on est tout le temps sollicité à cette fin...
> A+



mouais elle est ratée ta vulgarisation par manque de rigueur sémantique  

ahhhh les joies de l'épistémologie


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> Non mais c'est même pire que ça.
> si des extra terrestres débarquent demain avec les technologies de l'anti-matière ils pourront transmuter des matériaux communs en or.
> 
> du coup, ironie de l'histoire, Richard Nixon passerait pour le génie qui a voulu la fin de convertibilité dollar/or.



c'est vrai ça. On a pas parlé de l'antimatière. Ou est-elle passée?
mais pascal formac te dirait qu'on en a jamais vu ailleurs que dans les équations, alors ca n'existe pas.
c'est des inventions de pochtrons!


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mouais elle est ratée ta vulgarisation par manque de rigueur sémantique
> 
> ahhhh les joies de l'épistémologie



Bon bah désolé.....
De toutes les façons j'étais hors sujet... On parle d'OVNI...
A+


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> mais non mais Rémy voulait juste faire référence à ce clip du Blues Explosion (lequel me fait toujours bien rire, m'enfin faut le voir en haute qualité avec les ficelles  qui dépassent des fausses soucoupes)


Inspiré par Plan 9 From Outer Space 

[youtube]fjmFLx9bGeI[/youtube]



PS: non seulement l'univers n'est peut etre pas infini mais en plus il est peut etre chiffonné 
Quand à l'antimatière son existance ne fait pas débat: *Nous insisterons sur le fait que l'existence de l'antimatière n'est plus à prouver, on en détecte, on en fabrique, on en stocke, on en utilise même, par exemple en imagerie médicale.
*Mais tout ça ne nous dit pas si oui ou non une intelligence extraterrestre est responsable des phénomènes dont il est question de puis le début de ce fil.
C'est pas pour dire mais on mélange un peu tout là.


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais.
> J'ai une idée. Changer mon pseudo pour "Ulcère"&#8230;



  

pour FataMorgana, ne sois pas vexé, j'ai un peu pratiqué la chose, le problème est sur la forme que pourrait prendre cette vie et tes hypothèses lâchées dans la nature ne prennent pour base que la nature organo-chimique de notre vie terrestre. Tu parles de bactéries, tu te bases sur elles dans ton argumentaire mais pourquoi des formes de vie unicellulaires forcément, pourquoi une double hélice d'ADN, pourquoi notre biologie terrestre (qui connait certaine sfailles que j'ai évoquées plus haut), pourquoi, etc&#8230; ? Si la vie est présente dans l'univers, pourquoi aurait-elle pour base ne serait-ce que la forme bactérie (dont rien ne prouve qu'elle soit l'achétype de base) ?

je ne te parle pas de statistiques, je parle de formes de vie.  Notre biologie est ce qu'elle est.  Il n'y aucune preuve qu'elle se reproduise ailleurs. Et de là, on peut effectivement te,nter d'imaginer à des formes de vie qui seraient d'autres types d'assemblages physico-chimiques&#8230; dont des lumières dans une vallée scandinave&#8230; 


non, j'rigole&#8230; c'est pour qu'estomak nous fasse pas un ulcère&#8230;  et que zamal puisse continuer de croire à des hypothèses avérées&#8230;


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Bon bah désolé.....
> De toutes les façons j'étais hors sujet... On parle d'OVNI...
> A+



perso je ne crois que tu sois hors sujet. la métholodogie est très importante dans le cas des observations.

et justement quand d'aucuns objectaient qu'on ne peut pas vérifier ces hypothèses, je faisais le parallèle avec la fameuse théorie des cordes qui se veut une des plus belles construction scientifique des 30 dernière années (c'est plus sexy en anglais, string theory) dont _on ne peut pas vérifier la validité à l'heure actuelle _(mais peut-être bientôt au LHC ou à Brookhaven).

c'est un peu comme les théories du pré big bang, comment vérifier l'invérifiable.

c'est grâce aux satellites espions chargés de surveiller les essais nucléaires qu'on a découvert l'existence de sursauts gamma (courts et longs), qu'on le veille ou non il y a toujours une certaine dose d'empirisme.


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les extra-terrestres sont la depuis longtemps, ils habitent en Belgique !


 
On est tous des extraterrestres. Tous les atomes qui nous composent ont été crée dans les géantes bleues, il y a quelques milliards d'années, si ma mémoire de cancre en science fonctionne correctement.


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> perso je ne crois que tu sois hors sujet. la métholodogie est très importante dans le cas des observations.
> 
> et justement quand d'aucuns objectaient qu'on ne peut pas vérifier ces hypothèses, je faisais le parallèle avec la fameuse théorie des cordes qui se veut une des plus belles construction scientifique des 30 dernière années (c'est plus sexy en anglais, string theory) dont _on ne peut pas vérifier la validité à l'heure actuelle _(mais peut-être bientôt au LHC ou à Brookhaven).
> 
> ...



La théorie des cordes, en gros , en tres gros et très résumé, ca signifie qu'il pourrait y avoir d'autres dimensions , donc des mondes imbriqués dans le monde? je me plante pas?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça fait un peu scénario de film catastrophe pour M6


nanan nan, bien avant et bien pire
 d'ailleurs  les medias sont contrôlés par des gens à la solde de gens qui veulent tout nous cacher ( dont les ET); c'est prouvé par un lot d'hypothèses averées



> mais faut bien voir que c'est pas si dénué de sens que ça, si on y réfléchit bien.


voilà un bon protocole que tu devrais appliquer
bien réfléchir ( scientifiquement dirai je)
puis  éventuellement  prouver la  thèse conspirationiste  tout ca


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La théorie des cordes, en gros , en tres gros et très résumé, ca signifie qu'il pourrait y avoir d'autres dimensions , donc des mondes imbriqués dans le monde? je me plante pas?



ça c'est une conséquence. il y aurait plus de 3 dimensions spatiales. mais cette idée est en jeu dans d'autres théories.

la théorie des cordes, à la base, la théorie M (comme mother) a pour but d'essayer de résoudre les problèmes d'incompabilité entre la relativité générale (qui posent de gros problèmes par rapport aux observations de galaxie notamment ) et la physique quantique.

bref une théorie qui définirait les bases physiques de l'univers, les éléments fondamentaux.

en fait des objets mathématiques représentés par des sortes de cordelettes vibrantes ouvertes ou fermées.

_sous réserve de rectification par plus qualifié que je ne le suis._


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La théorie des cordes, en gros , en tres gros et très résumé, ca signifie qu'il pourrait y avoir d'autres dimensions , donc des mondes imbriqués dans le monde? je me plante pas?


La théorie des cordes c'est ça.


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour FataMorgana, ne sois pas vexé, j'ai un peu pratiqué la chose, le problème est sur la forme que pourrait prendre cette vie et tes hypothèses lâchées dans la nature ne prennent pour base que la nature organo-chimique de notre vie terrestre. Tu parles de bactéries, tu te bases sur elles dans ton argumentaire mais pourquoi des formes de vie unicellulaires forcément, pourquoi une double hélice d'ADN, pourquoi notre biologie terrestre (qui connait certaine sfailles que j'ai évoquées plus haut), pourquoi, etc ?



Non je suis tout à fait d'accord à ce sujet, je citais les bactéries parce que des études montraient la capacité extraoridinaire de certaines à résister au condition extrème et notamment la possibilité qu'elles soient véhiculées par des météorites... 
Après bien entendu on peut tout imaginer, le problème c'est juste que l'on est toujours obligé de choisir une base de départ... Une célèbre formule (je ne me souviens plus du nom de celle-ci) donnait les "conditions nécessaire à la vie"... Il faut se conformer à des faits et/ou des lois pour commencer à échafauder une théorie... Regarde la gravité, lorsque tu poses la question "pourquoi les choses tombent?", les gens te répondront que c'est du fait de la gravité... Or celle-ci n'est qu'une description basée sur la loi de la gravité... La nature a des lois et nous ne pouvons tenter de les comprendre qu'une fois que nous les avons accepté.... 
Sans oublier tout le problème des perceptions... Regardes par exemple les trois dimensions... Tu ne voies pas en trois dimensions mais en "stéréovision", c'est ton cerveau qui se charge du reste... 
Il faut donc toujours une base, une loi... Quelque chose pour commencer à réfléchir... Sinon on finirait par ne plus pouvoir rien envisager... Après tout qu'est-ce que la vie dans ce cas là? ça veut dire quoi vivant??? Alors on est obligé de partir du postulat que la vie sur terre est représentative de ce que l'on appellera la vie et l'on cherche dans l'univers des endroits ou l'on pourrait reproduire les conditions nécessaires à celle-ci (parce que les recherches actuelle visent plus à déterminer si un environnement est viable au sens terrien H2O etc....)
A+


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La théorie des cordes, en gros , en tres gros et très résumé, ca signifie qu'il pourrait y avoir d'autres dimensions , donc des mondes imbriqués dans le monde? je me plante pas?



La théorie de corde comme toute théorie est *descriptive* elle n'a aucune prétention à te donner la réalité.... La réalité c'est autre chose.... C'est de la philosphie. La science c'est une peinture du monde à coup d'équation ou d'expérience.... Son pouvoir est dans la description, l'interprétation/compréhension et la prédiction... 
Et l'on est parfois obligé de créer de nouvelles dimensions pour de simple problème mathématique... Dans la théorie des cordes tu as en effet plus de quatre dimensions, mais dépasser le temps (la 4eme) les autres sont compactées.... 
A+


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Il faut donc toujours une base, une loi... Quelque chose pour commencer à réfléchir... Sinon on finirait par ne plus pouvoir rien envisager... Après tout qu'est-ce que la vie dans ce cas là? ça veut dire quoi vivant??? Alors on est obligé de partir du postulat que la vie sur terre est représentative de ce que l'on appellera la vie et l'on cherche dans l'univers des endroits ou l'on pourrait reproduire les conditions nécessaires à celle-ci (parce que les recherches actuelle visent plus à déterminer si un environnement est viable au sens terrien H2O etc....)
> A+



oui et c'est bien ce système qui ne se base que sur une approche terrestre que critiquent beaucoup de microbiologistes, justement ceux qui sont bien au courant que cette formule nécessaire sur notre planète et dans la soupe originelle n'est pas une vérité en soi ni même une  condition nécessaire pour la création de la Vie. Donc Ok on cherche une vie basée sur les mêms fondements mais c'est un postulat beaucoup trop restreint pour pas mal de spécialistes de l'ADN


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

En tous cas je vois pas pourquoi une bactérie extraterrestre ne pourrait pas piloter une soucoupe volante.
On donne bien le permis aux femmes.


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2008)

Alors, à défaut de trouver des extras-terrestres, cherchez déjà les 7 erreurs :



estomak a dit:


> on a du mal à imaginer le cataclysme que ca serait. Pire qu'un état de guerre.
> Les gens se mettraient à stocker les denrées, *les économies n'investiraient plus*, chacun chercherait a retirer son argent, ou à thésauriser, *les bourses s'éffondreraient* car le marché a besoin de confiance, de certitude sur l'avenir, de pari. *Les économies se recroquevilleraient*.





estomak a dit:


> on a du mal à imaginer le cataclysme que ca serait. Pire qu'un état de guerre.
> Les gens se mettraient à stocker les denrées, les économies n'investiraient plus, *chacun chercherait a retirer son argent, ou à thésauriser*, les bourses s'éffondreraient car le marché a besoin de confiance, de certitude sur l'avenir, de pari. Les économies se recroquevilleraient.






estomak a dit:


> on a du mal à imaginer le cataclysme que ca serait. Pire qu'un état de guerre.
> Les gens se mettraient à stocker les denrées, les économies n'investiraient plus, chacun chercherait a retirer son argent, ou à thésauriser, les bourses s'éffondreraient car *le marché a besoin de confiance, de certitude sur l'avenir*, *de pari*. Les économies se recroquevilleraient.



Sinon (rapide, parce qu'en attendant la venue de calamars géants qui pilotent des engins fabuleux il faut bien bosser un peu, chienne de vie) : tu pars d'un principe basé sur les films américains présentant une petite soucoupe qui débarque dans l'azur. Après s'être posée avec grâce dans un son sifflant qui fait mal aux oreilles des chats, rien ne se passe pendant des jours et des jours, jusqu'à ce que...

As tu pris en compte l'hypothèse que tout ce que tu racontes ne veut rien dire ? "Pire qu'un état de guerre". Et pourquoi donc ? Tu penses que le temps va suspendre son vol ? Que le mec qui bosse a des milliers de kilomètres du lieu d'atterrissage ne va pas aller pointer le lendemain matin ? Je te l'accorde : il sera moins attentif, l'oeil rivé sur CNN. 6 milliards d'individus (enfin, ceux qui peuvent) scotchés devant l'écran, ca c'est certain... A moins que les journalistes aussi, en attendant, aient décidés de passer leur temps, peut être le dernier, à honorer leurs compagnons, femmes, veaux, vaches, cochons et couvées.

Pourquoi la bourse s'effondrerait-elle ? Parce que tous les traders vont se mettre à vendre *tout*, à tour de bras, a d'impossibles acheteurs qui essaient eux aussi de vendre, parce que subitement l'action Microsoft ne vaudra plus rien vu que c'est _fatalement_ la fin du monde, et que nous sommes tous condamnés ? Que les quelques pièces que tu accumules dans le tiroir de ton bureau pour te payer le prochain macbook afin de pouvoir bouler gris (vu que t'es un mec 'achement courageux qui doit bien faire marrer le corse ) ne vaudront, en une minute, plus rien du tout ? Ou bien parce que tous ces obsédés du fric vont jeter l'attaché case dans l'égout et que le marché restera clos en attendant de plus amples infos (par exemple : achetez du vinaigre, c'est le carburant d'avenir vu que nos nouveaux amis l'utilisent, vendez le pétrole) ? Dans le deuxième cas, statu quo, ca s'effondre pas (pour rester simple), ca stagne. De toute façon, il ne devrait pas se passer bien longtemps avant que l'on sache ce qui va se passer, non ? 

Ce qui peut arriver dans cette situation peut aussi être beaucoup plus simple que ce que tu nous écris : la vie continue, un peu perturbée, en attendant d'en savoir plus. Et de là, deux hypothèses : soit ils sont sympas comme tout et viennent pour faire la bringue, et on en reparlera parce que là c'est un peu la merde le temps que l'on s'habitue, soit ils décident de nous atomiser et le problème de l'économie est réglé. Mais en attendant d'avoir les globules qui retournent chez maman, dispersés dans l'ether (alem: ), ou de faire la rave la plus dingue de tous les temps il y a fort à parier que ce sera beaucoup moins spectaculaire que tu le décris. Tout le monde sera un peu angoissé en matant. Mais si ca arrive un jour, n'en profitez pas pour foutre la merde dans les forums : les modérateurs seront fidèles au poste jusqu'au bout (a part Mackie qui va peut-être en profiter pour pécho une désespérée) et le premier qui sera hors charte sera banni, invasion extra terrestre ou pas ! 




estomak a dit:


> Moi si j'étais en fonction dans les hautes sphères de la décision, chez les huiles, je me dirais deux choses, si on m'apportait les preuves pertinentes de l'existence d'ovnis : quel est l'interet de les divulguer vu qu'apparemment ces phénomènes existent depuis longtemps et qu'ils ne nous ont pas empêchés de vivre jusque là? et quels sont les risques de l'annonce d'une telle nouvelle.?Et dans l'attente de savoir a quoi on a vraiment a faire, je me dirais qu'il vaut mieux ne pas en parler.



Mais là tu pars du principe qu'ils arrivent de nuit, sans lune, dans un coin super désert, avec juste un engin, et que ils sont fatalement repérés par des radars ou des satellites. Donc, comme ils sont un peu cons, ils se laissent tomber sur la planète un peu n'importe où, quitte a déranger deux raton-laveurs qui tirent un coup peinards en ne demandant rien à personne. PAF. Personne n'est au courant, sauf les ratons forniqueurs, mais ils sont un peu morts vu que l'engin les a aplatis. Ensuite, comme ils sont sympas, nos ET du dimanche attendent en jouant à la belote que sans faire de bruit l'armée américaine (parce que les autres armées, le temps qu'elles se mettent en route...) se pointe histoire d'embarquer tout ca, de passer le balai pour que personne ne sache rien, d'interroger les bestioles avant de se rendre compte que les pauvres rongeurs ne parleront plus jamais, et d'aller ensuite réfléchir a ce qu'il convient de faire. D'ailleurs, si j'étais d'une autre planète, et histoire de me faire des copains tout de suite, j'atterrirais dans le desert du Nevada, après avoir informé par téléphone Bush de l'heure, ce qui serait un minimum poli. Sur ce, Bush se tait au reste du monde, prend le café avec eux vu que l'aube pointe, et leur demande leurs intentions. Après avoir été rassuré, il informe le reste du monde que les visiteurs ont demandé la nationalité américaine et on l'a tous dans le cul, comme d'hab. Là, les actions non américaines en prennent un coup, je te l'accorde. Si t'as du GDF en stock, tu n'as plus que tes yeux pour pleurer parce que le gaz, c'est fini : on va carburer a l'electrosarbuti alvéolaire, et l'état américain a négocié le brevet avec ces enfoirés venus de l'espace qui sont bien aussi pourris que nous.

Bon, a ton avis, grand analyste, et s'ils se posent place de l'étoile a 18h00, avec pleins de témoins autour, keskispasse ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas je vois pas pourquoi une bactérie extraterrestre ne pourrait pas piloter une soucoupe volante.
> On donne bien le permis aux femmes.


Vivement qu'on retourne à l'âge de pierre, tiens !... 
D'ailleurs, y'a p'têt d'autres planètes où "ils" en sont encore à la guerre du feu* !...
Ça me botte pas les soucoupes volantes... 

*en trainant leur femme par les cheveux ?!...


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas je vois pas pourquoi une bactérie extraterrestre ne pourrait pas piloter une soucoupe volante.
> On donne bien le permis aux femmes.



Bon, il n'y a plus qu'a espérer que la bactérie n'ait pas à faire un créneau en atterrissant alors 

Mais c'est pas con comme point de vue : pourquoi une bactérie ne conduirait-elle pas une fusée, alors qu'il y a bien des microbes qui postent sur macg ?!


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

arf dommage 

on aurait enfin tout su sur la domination des ratons laveurs sur le monde 


membres de MacG soyez lucides : certains modérateurs font partie de la conspiration !! 

en même temps, si tu avais dit Castor, ça aurait posé moins de problèmes et je préfère les castors ! 

rassurez-moi vous parlez bien des castors là ?

heureusement qu'Amok n'a pas parlé d'opossums sinon Nephou et TheBig seraient rentrés dans la danse


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> *en trainant leur femme par les cheveux ?!...



Attention : 
1 - rien ne dit qu'elles ne tirent pas leur homme par où bon leur semble
2 - ils en sont encore au "houg houg" alors le concept de mariage, tu penses bien que ça les dépasse un peu.


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2008)

_Ça l&#8217;oppossum, c&#8217;est autres chose&#8230;_

*Bon on revient à nos moutons enlevés ? merci*


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Alors, à défaut de trouver des extras-terrestres, cherchez déjà les 7 erreurs :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as de l'humour et un certain talent de plume, mais on m'otera pas de l'idée que si ça arrivait, les conséquences du choc pyschlogique que ça induirait seraient bien au dela de tes prévisions météorologiques.
Un choc épistémologique à échelon mondial. Une remise en cause 'métaphysique' de l'humanité, un gigantesque Traumatisme planétaire que Tsunami, Pompei, 11 septembre, Hiroshima et la guerre froide en ses plus sombres heures pourraient aller se rhabiller. Voilà comment je vois la chose moi. A tous points de vue : éthique, moral, économie, religieux, culturel.
Imagine. On te dit: on a la preuve qu'une autre civilisation nous observe, cherche à entrer en contact avec nous, toi tu continues à faire ta gymnastique dans ton salon en regardant le télé-achat, sans réagir plus que ça?
Moi je retire tous mon fric à la banque, je dévalise la supérette du coin, je me carapate dans la campagne profonde, je creuse un abri atomique et je me terre la dedans jusqu'a nouvel ordre. Et des milliards de gens ferait comme moi.


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi je retire tous mon fric à la banque, je dévalise la supérette du coin, je me carapate dans la campagne profonde, je creuse un abri atomique et je me terre la dedans jusqu'a nouvel ordre. Et des milliards de gens ferait comme moi.



tant que vous oubliez d'aller vous planquer en Baie de Somme ou sur l'Aubrac, ça me va ! 

t'es sérieux ? eh bin&#8230; perso, j'ai un grand doute, peut-être parce que j'ai regardé quelques minutes de Pekin-Express et que les Peruviens ont l'air super sympas avec les terrestres extra de l'émission&#8230; 

ils n'ont qu'à aller se poser au pérou, tu verras, les habitants leur fileront à bouffer de la soupe et des patates et tout le monde sera content !  

pour info, je n'ai pas eu l'impression que Amok faisait un trait d'humour, il te filait plutôt sa version avec humour&#8230; ya une nuance&#8230;

pour être clair : je ne crois pas aux hystéries mondiales et je prendrais le tsunami pour exemple, perso, j'ai appris ça 10 jours après et je suis peut-être dégueulasse mais ça ne m'a rien fait. Moins que l'invasion de l'irak&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Non... On appelle cela de la vulgarisation... C'est pour que les gens comprennent et l'on est tout le temps sollicité à cette fin...
> A+



En parlant de vulgarisation, tu n'as pas répondu à ma question sur les mitochondries


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Imagine. On te dit: on a la preuve qu'une autre civilisation nous observe, cherche à entrer en contact avec nous, toi tu continues à faire ta gymnastique dans ton salon en regardant le télé-achat, sans réagir plus que ça?



Vu que :
- Je ne fais pas de gym, même dans mon salon, 
- Je regarde le Télé achat juste lorsque je suis raide

cela traduirait déjà un grand bouleversement, une angoisse profonde. Donc, non, je ne ferais pas ca, mais par contre boire un expresso, oui, pourquoi pas ? 



estomak a dit:


> Moi je retire tous mon fric à la banque, je dévalise la supérette du coin, je me carapate dans la campagne profonde, je creuse un abri atomique et je me terre la dedans jusqu'a nouvel ordre. Et des milliards de gens ferait comme moi.



Bah moi je laisse mon fric où il est vu que j'ai pas envie de faire la queue avec les millions de crétins qui auront la même idée que toi, alors que si ca se trouve -et comme tu le disais- le fric ne vaudra plus rien demain, ou alors tu te plantes,  rien ne changera et ma Visa fonctionnera toujours !
Deuxio, la campagne profonde , c'est pas loin d'ici : selon la légende, Marie Madeleine a même squattée le coin tellement c'était peinard. Donc même en skate, j'y serais avant toi, dans la campagne. Et en plus, en hauteur : je verrais les globules piloteuses de soucoupes arriver de haut, avec les tables de la nouvelle loi sous le bras !
Pour l'abri atomique, je te trouve un peu optimiste : tu vas t'en creuser un tout seul dans la "campagne profonde", avec tes p'tits bras de squonce, et installer le générateur, les filtres et tout le binz, après avoir apporté à vélo (vu que les pompistes, comme toi se seront cassés) de quoi bouffer des semaines ?! 

Bah écoute : s'il reste une place, invite moi : au moins on se fendra la gueule à t'écouter raconter tes histoires, autour du butagaz, en attendant que l'hiver nucléaire fasse place a ce nouveau printemps de l'humanité !


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En parlant de vulgarisation, tu n'as pas répondu à ma question sur les mitochondries



Arf désolé... tu pourrais la reposer? Parce qu'il commence à être long ce fil... Ou cite toi en insert dans ton précédent post et je te réponds ici comme ça pas de post inutiles 
A+

Ps: coucou j'ai retrouvé ta question... Je vais jetter un coup d'oeil mais je ne suis pas sûr que je trouverais... En réalité ça avait été proposé parce que la mitochondrie a la singularité de posséder son propre ADN, ce qui fait d'elle une organelle d'origine exogène (indépendante du reste des composants de nos petits corps....) en effet l'ADN contient absolument toute l'information nécessaire à notre organisme.... 
Le plus étrange est l'absolue necessité de la mitochondrie et sa paradoxale origine exogène. Il me semble que cet ADN mitochondrial vient d'une bactérie et certains avaient supputé à l'époque la possible origine ET de la chose. Mais comme je l'ai dit quelque part il y a aussi des théorie selon lesquelles les origines de la vie sur terre seraient extraterrestre.... Comme on l'a souvent dit ici on peut tout imaginer, il faut juste voir les choses d'un oeil nouveau et surtout ne pas tomber dans le syndrome X-file... Reste que la mitochondrie est un objet passionant.....
A+

ps: @amok: désolé pas compris? 
ps2: en gros souvent lorsque l'on ne comprend pas, on regarde vers l'espace... Y a pire comme attitude


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Arf désolé... tu pourrais la reposer? Parce qu'il commence à être long ce fil... Ou cite toi en insert dans ton précédent post et je te réponds ici comme ça pas de post inutiles
> A+



Si t'as envie, profites en pour lui demander d'apporter des pop corn ! 
Non mais je rêve...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Arf désolé... tu pourrais la reposer? Parce qu'il commence à être long ce fil... Ou cite toi en insert dans ton précédent post et je te réponds ici comme ça pas de post inutiles
> A+




C'était dans ce post.Tu parlais d'hypothéses émises et j'aurais aimé que tu développes 



Amok a dit:


> Si t'as envie, profites en pour lui demander d'apporter des pop corn !
> Non mais je rêve...



Un p'tit café ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vu que :
> - Je ne fais pas de gym, même dans mon salon,
> - Je regarde le Télé achat juste lorsque je suis raide
> 
> ...


Je demande à ce que ce post soit supprimé ! Je l'avais traité d'imbécile, mais lui l'a traité de crétin et de squonce !!!  

C'est un scandale éhonté !!!


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'était dans ce post.Tu parlais d'hypothéses émises et j'aurais aimé que tu développes



Tibo, tu n'as donc aucune imagination voyons, les p'tits hommes verts vont respirer grace à des mitochondries au lieu des oreilles....


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

bah non, s'ils sont verts, ce sera plutôt des chloroplastes&#8230; je te croyais plus balèze en bio moi&#8230; j'suis déçu !


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tibo, tu n'as donc aucune imagination voyons, les p'tits hommes verts vont respirer grace à des mitochondries au lieu des oreilles....



Arf... Si tu confonds tes mitochondries avec tes oreilles... En considérant l'échelle, tu dois avoir quelques soucis au niveau d'autres attributs.....
C'est plus une grosse voiture qu'il te faut mais un jet privé!!!!!! 
A+


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tibo, tu n'as donc aucune imagination voyons, les p'tits hommes verts vont respirer grace à des mitochondries au lieu des oreilles....



On respire par les oreilles en Suisse ? :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On respire par les oreilles en Suisse ? :mouais:



Oui Amok l'avait dit que les suisses et les belges c'est un peu comme les extra terrestres


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *(je me souviens que pour une part des échos radars et photos de formes triangulaires en Wallonie et Lorraine eurent lieu peu avant et pendant la première guerre du Golfe alors que la Belgique faisait office de base arrière pour un certains nombre d'avions américains dont le furtif Lockheed F-117)



Oui et ces fameuses formes triangulaires avaient en leur centre quelque chose qui ressemblait fort à Un gyrophare. Trop forts les ET


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> les vaches y sont bien mauves



Très juste


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2008)

Bon, je plussoie (presque) alèm : pour tous ceux qui se carapatent à la campagne, évitez l'Aubrac, qu'on reste un peu tranquille, non mais ! (la baie de Somme, si vous voulez, d'où le "presque" ). D'ailleurs, sur l'Aubrac, il fait froid, il neigeait ce week-end, les routes sont étroites (en plus les pélerins de Saint-Jacques avaient tendance à rester sur le goudron plutôt que sur le GR), c'est pas un coin pour filmer le grand exode.

Pour ce qui est des mitochondries, et pas que des mitochondries d'ailleurs, il semble bien que les cellules aient phagocyté des bactéries il y a bien longtemps, une belle histoire d'amour  et donc qu'on n'est jamais tout seul, l'alien est déjà en vous depuis bien avant le premier vertébré 

Si les extra-terrestres arrivaient, ce qui se passerait, on n'en sait rien. Déjà, on a du mal à savoir ce qui va se passer quand Sarko gagne les élections, ce qui est pourtant beaucoup plus prévisible, ne parlons pas de deviner ce que va bien pouvoir annoncer notre Steve chéri à sa prochaine grand-messe, alors l'arrivée de choses beaucoup plus bizarres, c'est comme la météo de l'été prochain, on le saura quand ce sera passé. Donc, inutile de se faire du mouron, faites plutôt gaffe en traversant la rue, ça sera beaucoup plus rationnel 

Sinon, le plus marrant avec les interrogations sur les extra-terrestres et plus précisément sur les possibilités/probabilités de rencontre, c'est l'importance du temps et la difficulté à maîtriser des échelles de temps qui nous dépassent un peu. Par exemple, en supposant l'existence d'extra-terrestres, le problème est de savoir si en plus de la distance spatiale entre eux et nous, les probabilités que la distance temporelle entre eux et nous soit compatible avec une "rencontre". Si leur "civilisation" s'est épanouie il y a 500 millions d'années, les étranges bestioles des schistes de Burgess ne nous ont pas laissé de documentaire sur le sujet. Avec tous les pervers polymorphes qui traînent ici, notre "civilisation" ne durera peut-être pas plus de quelques milliers d'années de plus (pour ceux qui disent quelques dizaines, je propose un ban ), ça fait un créneau bien étroit.

Pour terminer, je suis en train de lire un bouquin sur les nuages. L'auteur, plein d'humour, montre une photo qui présentait il y a bien longtemps un éventuel OVNI. Dans ce cas précis, ce qui ne préjuge pas des autres, c'était beaucoup plus poétiquement un nuage lenticulaire pas très fréquent mais superbe.

Comme disait quelqu'un : "Dans nos ténèbres, il n'y a pas une place pour la beauté. Toute la place est pour la beauté."

C'était mon quart d'heure : je pense au ciel et je bade  Et sinon, ce soir pour rester dans les sphères célests, concert de jazz


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> les vaches y sont bien mauves



Elles n'ont jamais su se maquiller, c'est pas comme les vaches d'Aubrac qui se font les yeux tout naturellement


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]oC5O9NFWZCs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2008)

--&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;X



en partant de l&#8217;hypothèse que pour parler des mitochondries il y aurait du monde il s'avère que pour passer des mythes aux conneries il y a foule


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

on allait revenir au sujet, c'était une parenthèse pas une hypothèse&#8230; 



FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui il faut toujours profiter des occasions auquelles elles parviennent à se taire ... Ou plutôt y sont contraintes.....
> A+



ah ? c'est pas trop ma conception&#8230; le partage mon ami le partage&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui il faut toujours profiter des occasions auquelles elles parviennent à se taire ... Ou plutôt y sont contraintes.....
> A+



ps: je parle des mitochondrie bien sûr
ps=@alem: non pas une hypothèse... ça a été vérifié expérimentalement


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ps: je parle des mitochondrie bien sûr
> ps=@alem: non pas une hypothèse... ça a été vérifié expérimentalement



alors déjà que les ratons laveurs parlent si en plus les mitochondries s'y mettent


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on allait revenir au sujet, c'était une parenthèse pas une hypothèse
> 
> 
> 
> ah ? c'est pas trop ma conception le partage mon ami le partage



Il n'empêche... Moi j'arrive à me taire en pleins d'occasions.... 
A+


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

pour en revenir au sujet, ici, plus de 95% pensent qu'il existe des extraterrestres, un quart sous la forme de micro-bactéries, le restant des sondés penche pour des êtres vivants plus complexes.
Je pense que les urnes ont parlé.


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Il n'empêche... Moi j'arrive à me taire en pleins d'occasions....
> A+



Et notre ami va le prouver de suite


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, a ton avis, grand analyste, et s'ils se posent place de l'étoile a 18h00, avec pleins de témoins autour, keskispasse ?



surement comme dans une scene d'un  film dont je  me souviens vaguement : 

la peur qui provoque la panique , les adeptes illuminé qui prient je ne sais pas quel saint, les folles qui "s'offrent" nues , ect ect :mouais:   


moi je ferai quoi ?

surement j'ouvrirai une bouteille de champagne et ....j'attendrai la suite


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> surement comme dans une scene d'un  film dont je  me souviens vaguement :
> 
> la peur qui provoque la panique , les adeptes illuminé qui prient je ne sais pas quel saint, les folles qui "s'offrent" nues , ect ect :mouais:
> 
> ...



-Tu as vu le film 'la guerre des mondes'? Faut la boire vite. 

Pour continuer la dessus ,il doit exister dans l'armée des scénarios de gestion de crise en cas d'une invasion extraterrestre. Ne riez pas. Je suis sur que ça existe.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Tu as vu le film 'la guerre des mondes'? Faut la boire vite.
> 
> Pour continuer la dessus ,il doit exister dans l'armée des scénarios de gestion de crise en cas d'une invasion extraterrestre. Ne riez pas. Je suis sur que ça existe.



je ne sais plus de quel film il s'agit ....des vagues souvenir ....

je ne ris pas et je ne nie pas leur existence mais desolé , cela ne m'empechera cette nuit , ni les nuits qui vont suivre , de dormir tranquillement dans mon lit   .... quand il debarqueront , je verrai mais je crois bien que je ferai ce que j'ai deja dit : une bouteille de champ' ....et pas forcement pour saluer leur venue


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je ne ris pas et je ne nie pas leur existence mais desolé , cela ne m'empechera cette nuit , ni les nuits qui vont suivre , de dormir tranquillement dans mon lit   .... quand il debarqueront , je verrai mais je crois bien que je ferai ce que j'ai deja dit : une bouteille de champ' ....et pas forcement pour saluer leur venue


Ne courrez pas nous sommes vos amis!






C'est quand pour venir te voir nue dans ton lit avec une bouteille de champagne...?


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

t'as trop vu de clips de Snoop Doggy Dog toi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Tu as vu le film 'la guerre des mondes'?






kisbizz a dit:


> je ne sais plus de quel film il s'agit







Ca reste surtout un grand bouquin au départ, hein.
Faut penser à lire, des fois...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca reste surtout un grand bouquin au départ, hein.
> Faut penser à lire, des fois...



   

Et sinon, il nous manque Orson Welles pour faire une expérience sur les réactions in situ.


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

Bon, le fil est parti un peu en live hier soir, comme ca arrive parfois. 
Afin de le rendre à nouveau cohérent, j'ai invisibilisé (!!!) certains messages : un peu comme si nous avions discuté (car j'en étais !) et qu'il n'en reste que le souvenir, le lendemain matin, d'énormes conneries échangées mais qui font du bien ! 

Alors donc retour aux enquêtes secrètes des militaires, aux réactions humaines lorsqu'_ils_ vont débarquer, aux éventuelles chutes monétaires induites par l'évènement, et à nos membres fouisseurs se plongeant la truffe dans des abris anti-nucléaires de fortune (un trou, quoi !). 

Estomak, pour rebondir sur ce que tu disais : je pense réellement que nombre de personnes vont agir comme Kissbiz. Parce que se mettre à courir comme un dératé dans les rues après avoir vidé son compte bancaire me semble pour le moins totalement irrationnel. A moins d'être dans un état de panique absolu (ce qui ne sera pas le cas si, comme je le disais, tu n'es pas proche du lieu d'arrivée -et encore certains ne vont pas nécessairement réagir par la panique ), cela se traduira probablement par une échelle de réaction allant de la curiosité à l'angoisse. Bien sur, il y aura des individus pour se précipiter dans le premier champ de blé venu pour gratter avec les pattes avant la terre sèche (), d'autres pour se précipiter dans les églises, mais je crois vraiment que la majorité gardera un calme relatif. Ce qui est probablement la seule option en attendant de savoir, d'attendre la suite des évènements. De toute façon, au bout de 2 jours et si rien ne se passe tu vas surement en ressortir de ton trou. Ne serait-ce que parce que tu en as marre de piétiner tes excréments (sortir à découvert pour pisser est dangereux : imagine que tout se passe a se moment précis ?! Tu claques l'engin à la main ! De quoi faire marrer des générations futures de visiteurs ! )

Mais bon, tout ca est un peu parler dans le vide, non ? On croit que, on a des signes que, certaines choses ne sont pas expliquées alors c'est surement..., que ferait-on si... etc.
Il y a même bien plus de chances qu'au final se soit radicalement différent que toutes ces scènes directement inspirées des films californiens.
Par exemple, que se passerait-il si nous trouvions la trace archéologique d'une visite effectuée bien avant que nous ne devenions bipèdes ? Car dans l'absolu le souci serait le même, en plus light : s'ils sont venus, ils peuvent revenir, n'importe quand. Nous ne les voyons pas directement, mais nous savons qu'ils sont quelque part, à une station de métro galactique de nos rues. Et là, nous le savons puisqu'il y a des preuves.

D'autre part, nous pouvons raisonnablement penser, ou du moins partir du fait, qu'ils sont peut-être bien moins stupides que nous, puisqu'ils maitrisent une technologie que nous n'avons pas encore, et qu'ils sont en phase d'exploration pas nécessairement agressive. Ils possèdent donc surement non seulement les outils pour nous observer et essayer de comprendre notre fonctionnement, mais de plus la sagesse de ne pas débarquer comme un cheveux sur la soupe. Préparer le contact, et y aller doucement, pour ne pas nous faire sauter les fusibles (il serait un peu naze de se mettre a dos toutes les ménagères de moins et de plus de 50 ans en faisant sauter le robot mixer dans tous les foyers, simplement par méconnaissance de nos énergies).

Là vous partez du fait, je le répète car c'est la base, qu'ils se sont pointés comme des fleurs, stupidement et presque par hasard, après avoir navigué avec précision pendant des milliards de kms, et que sans se poser de questions ils se sont laissé coincer par le premier troufion venu sur leur parking. Ou qu'après avoir fait tout ce trajet ils se sont écrasés comme des merdes à l'arrivée. Pour des mecs plus évolués technologiquement que nous, je les trouve un peu flower power, ou basiquement crétins, vos ET.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2008)

c'est d'aillleurs assez marrant de constater - et c'est pas un hasard- que la "perception" du phenomene ET est souvent en mode parano et très négative.
Y viennent nous dézinguer , forcément.
( à part la mouvance neutre ou bienveillante facon guimauves à la " rencontre du 3 e type")


On peut fort bien envisager autre chose 
facon_ Ah ben tiens toi le gars à 12 bras , ca doit etre pratique , dis  j'ai ma cave à ranger,  on se prend  un pot et on en discute ..
tu prends quoi?
comment ca ? trois litres de ricard pour amorcer?
Oh mé j' t'aime bien mon p'tit gars..._

( ps : la soupe au chou n'était pas SI nul , loin de là)


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, le fil est parti un peu en live hier soir, comme ca arrive parfois.
> Afin de le rendre à nouveau cohérent, j'ai invisibilisé (!!!) certains messages : un peu comme si nous avions discuté (car j'en étais !) et qu'il n'en reste que le souvenir, le lendemain matin, d'énormes conneries échangées mais qui font du bien !



ça picole grave sur MacG &#8230;
 



Amok a dit:


> &#8230;Parce que se mettre à courir comme un dératé dans les rues après avoir vidé son compte bancaire me semble pour le moins totalement irrationnel.



C'est ce à quoi on assiste durant les soldes chaque année &#8230; 




Amok a dit:


> Bien sur, il y aura des individus pour se précipiter dans le premier champ de blé venu pour gratter avec les pattes avant la terre sèche ()



Tu m'espionnes ou quoi ?
:rose:




Amok a dit:


> Par exemple, que se passerait-il si nous trouvions la trace archéologique d'une visite effectuée bien avant que nous ne devenions bipèdes ? Car dans l'absolu le souci serait le même, en plus light : s'ils sont venus, ils peuvent revenir, n'importe quand. Nous ne les voyons pas directement, mais nous savons qu'ils sont quelque part &#8230;



Là tu me fais flipper &#8230;




Amok a dit:


> Préparer le contact, et y aller doucement, pour ne pas nous faire sauter les fusibles



ouais c'est comme ça que c'est bon &#8230;
:love:


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2008)

> mettons qu'elles captent un signal qui soit la marque d'une intelligence extraterrestre, que se passerait-il? quel intérêt y'aurait il à le dire, quel intérêt y' aurait-il à le nier?



pour revenir aux conséquences d'un contact avec des entités extra terrestres intelligentes, il y a un type qui a écrit un bouquin assez intéressant là-dessus






l'auteur est informaticien et travaille à la Direction Générale de l'Armement, mais son bouquin n'a rien à voir avec son activité professionnelle.
certes l'auteur procède par raisonnement analogique mais avec une finesse non déplaisante. il me semble qu'il évoque le principe de non ingérance (un peu comme en droit international public/charte de l'ONU pour les relations entre pays tiers).

par ailleurs, une des raisons pour lesquelles je suis très sceptique sur l'hypothèse de l'origine extra terrestre de la plupart des observations se trouve en partie ici.
le lien renvoie vers des études menées pour rendre invisible de la matière.
or, si des extra terrestres avaient découvert notre existence et possédaient la technologie pour parvenir jusqu'à nous on peut raisonnablement penser qu'ils disposent aussi de la technologie pour se faire le plus discret possible.
certes, le principe de non ingérance est un choix, mais comme personne ne peut anticiper ce qui se passerait en cas de manifestation de leur existence, y compris eux-mêmes, on peut raisonnablement émettre l'hypothèse qu'ils ne se dévoileraient pas.

cela dit, on ne sait pas si la vie peut prendre d'autres formes, faire intervenir une autre chimie que celle du carbone, alors anticiper sur la manière de raisonner d'une exo vie reste un exercice purement hypothètique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Estomak, pour rebondir sur ce que tu disais : je pense réellement que nombre de personnes vont agir comme Kissbiz. Parce que se mettre à courir comme un dératé dans les rues après avoir vidé son compte bancaire me semble pour le moins totalement irrationnel.




A voir la réaction de certains quand un arabe passe à côté d'eux, je ne serais pas aussi sûr que toi quant à leur réaction si c'est un extra-terrestre...


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> alors anticiper sur la manière de raisonner d'une exo vie reste un exercice purement hypothètique.



Nous (global) avons déjà bien du mal à comprendre un humain dont la culture est différente, à lire certains messages de Mackie, à regarder un film de Rohmer, alors j'imagine l'hypothèse de visiteurs invisibles, impalpables, et qui ne savent même pas que Zidane est un joueur de foot !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> il me semble qu'il évoque le principe de non ingérance (un peu comme en droit international public/charte de l'ONU pour les relations entre pays tiers).



Si un jour il décident de non-ingérer sur la terre de la même façon que les Américains non-ingèrent en Irak il va falloir que les résolutions du conseil de sécurité de l'ONU soient vraiment plus convaincantes


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2008)

Hé, Nephou, ça veut dire quoi "la période délier"?


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2008)

> Si un jour il décident de non-ingérer sur la terre de la même façon que les Américains non-ingèrent en Irak il va falloir que les résolutions du conseil de sécurité de l'ONU soient vraiment plus convaincantes


perso ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est qu'après avoir ingéré, il faut digérer .


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> pour revenir aux conséquences d'un contact avec des entités extra terrestres intelligentes, il y a un type qui a écrit un bouquin assez intéressant là-dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Est-ce que ce livre parle des conséquences philosophiques et religieuses ?

Parce ce que je suis quasiment sur que les religions seront plus hostile à une telle découverte. Ca pourrait les détruire totalement !!!


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que ce livre parle des conséquences philosophiques et religieuses ?
> 
> Parce ce que je suis quasiment sur que les religions seront plus hostile à une telle découverte. Ca pourrait les détruire totalement !!!



C'est mal les connaitre... 

Ce livre (que je n'ai pas lu) me fait penser au début du film "sphère", lorsque un des personnages avoue qu'il a vendu au gouvernement américain un rapport sur les options à prendre dans un cas tel que celui-là, gribouillé à partir d'extraits de livres de SF et autres conneries. Il avait besoin de financer sa maison, c'était bien payé, et les chances que cela soit utile un jour étaient si faibles...


----------



## zamal85 (27 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Désolé mais a partir de cette phrase j'ai pas pu aller plus loin tellement j'avais mal au bide a force de rigoler.



tout à fait et tu as raison, le rapport cometa n'a été écrit entre autre que part 3 généraux de l'armée de l'air française, mais c'est sur, ils racontent des foutaises.....
Pensez vous un moment, que l'armée de l'air serait bien placé pour parler des objet VOLANT non identifié


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> tout à fait et tu as raison, le rapport cometa n'a été écrit entre autre que part 3 généraux de l'armée de l'air française, mais c'est sur, ils racontent des foutaises.....
> Pensez vous un moment, que l'armée de l'air serait bien placé pour parler des objet VOLANT non identifié



Le probleme avec toi c'est que tu es toujours tellement sur d'avoir raison que tu ne lis même pas ce que les autres écrivent..
Relis bien le post ou j'explique pourquoi ta phrase m'a fait tant rire. Ca n'a rien a voir avec la crédibilité du rapport. 
Ca a a voir avec ton absence d'esprit critique c'est différent.


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est mal les connaitre...
> 
> Ce livre (que je n'ai pas lu) me fait penser au début du film "sphère", lorsque un des personnages avoue qu'il a vendu au gouvernement américain un rapport sur les options à prendre dans un cas tel que celui-là, gribouillé à partir d'extraits de livres de SF et autres conneries. Il avait besoin de financer sa maison, c'était bien payé, et les chances que cela soit utile un jour étaient si faibles...



D'un autre coté l'égo humain est tellement fort, que tout serait fait pour cacher la vérité, si on découvrait qu'on est juste le résultat d'une expérience scientifique d'une civilisation avancée ...  

... ou une réserve d'animaux domestiques pour ET, ce qui expliquerais toutes les disparations inexpliquées sur terre !  

(thèmes abordés par l'excellente série "la 4ème dimension")


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> tout à fait et tu as raison, le rapport cometa n'a été écrit entre autre que part 3 généraux de l'armée de l'air française, mais c'est sur, ils racontent des foutaises.....
> Pensez vous un moment, que l'armée de l'air serait bien placé pour parler des objet VOLANT non identifié


Tu ne lirais pas en diagonale ?!...  
S'il rigole c'est pour ça...




ÉDIT: Ah murde !...
Toasté par l'hypnotiseur himself !...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que ce livre parle des conséquences philosophiques et religieuses ?
> 
> Parce ce que je suis quasiment sur que les religions seront plus hostile à une telle découverte. Ca pourrait les détruire totalement !!!





Amok a dit:


> C'est mal les connaitre...
> (...)


Détruire les religions ?!...
Ça relève d'un v&#339;u pieux, "elles" sont capables des plus belles pirouettes pour continuer à exister...

_*"La guerre des mondes, comme celle de Troie, n'aura pas lieu parce que notre ennemi ne trouvera aucun résistant dressé sur sa route"...*_ La suite du billet...
Rien de scientique là-dedans, juste une analyse du comportement humain que d'autres ont fait par leur textes (H.G Wells et Dostoïeski)...

_Ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'il parle du Grand inquisiteur de Dostoïeski... et que je viens d'en parler dans un post dans cette discussion (modération "à priori", donc post à venir)...
Les conversations vont se rejoindre... E.T et religions, même combat !...  _


Édit: Oups ! Désolé pour le "double" post... 

RE-ÉDIT :





tirhum a dit:


> _Ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'il parle du Grand inquisiteur de Dostoïeski... et que je viens d'en parler dans un post dans cette discussion (modération "à priori", donc post à venir)...
> Les conversations vont se rejoindre... E.T et religions, même combat !...  _


Là...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nous (global) avons déjà bien du mal à comprendre un humain dont la culture est différente, à lire certains messages de Mackie, à regarder un film de Rohmer, alors j'imagine l'hypothèse de visiteurs invisibles, impalpables, et qui ne savent même pas que Zidane est un joueur de foot !



C'est bon, amenez-moi l'extraterrestre, je devrais pouvoir le comprendre : j'adore les films de Rohmer  (pour les messages de Mackie, j'avoue que c'est parfois plus compliqué)



melaure a dit:


> Parce ce que je suis quasiment sur que les religions seront plus hostile à une telle découverte. Ca pourrait les détruire totalement !!!



Même avis qu'Amok : les religions (au moins certaines) peuvent très bien s'accomoder des extraterrestres. D'ailleurs, dès qu'il y a un truc bizarre, les religions ont plutôt le vent en poupe.

Sinon, l'intérêt majeur de ce fil est de glisser subrepticement dans l'esprit des lecteurs, l'idée o combien fondamentale (et avérée ), c'est qu'on ne sait pas grand-chose malgré Einstein, Planck, Elisabeth Teissier et les autres.

La théorie des cordes (les théories, devrait-on dire, d'ailleurs) ressemble méchamment à un sac de noeuds. Pour maitriser la mécanique quantique, par définition, il faut en tenir un grain. Il n'y a guère que la théorie de la relativité qui prétend encore, malgré son nom, à l'absolu mais dans son pré carré qui est relativement petit.

Donc continuons à faire des hypothèses, essayons d'en faire des hypothèses scientifiques, c'est à dire réfutables mais restons conscient que s'il est plus facile d'avancer des conclusions que d'émettre des hypothèses, il est plus facile d'émettre des hypothèses que de démontrer des conclusions.


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> une réserve d'animaux domestiques pour ET, ce qui expliquerais toutes les disparations inexpliquées sur terre !
> 
> (thèmes abordés par l'excellente série "la 4ème dimension")



Quel interêt dans ce cas de ne pas débarquer pour mettre tout le monde dans un chenil galactique ?
Moi je suis partant, inutile de m'enlever : le gîte, le couvert, les caresses et le droit de renifler le fondement des femelles terrestres dans la même situation que moi sans que cela ne choque personne, avec en plus un beau voyage à la clé, je signe tout de suite !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2008)

ce que melaure et toi evoquez n'est pas si éloigné de certaines élucubrations de groupes divers ( sectes) qui incluent les ET dans leur panoplie pantheonesque ( pratique c'est improuvable, une veritable hypothese averée pur jus)
Y a de tout: Terre labo experimental , pause  pipi -kawa des autoroutes galactiques et autres

 bien entendu seuls les "initiés "  de la secte "savent"  et / ou seront sauvés.
Les autres continueront à tourner en rond dans le chenil 
( sauf si stage d'initiation avec  offrandes  appelées  cheques  )


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce que melaure et toi evoquez n'est pas si éloigné de certaines élucubrations de groupes divers ( sectes) qui incluent les ET dans leur panoplie pantheonesque ( pratique c'est improuvable, une veritable hypothese averée pur jus)
> Y a de tout: Terre labo experimental , pause  pipi -kawa des autoroutes galactiques et autres
> 
> bien entendu seuls les "initiés "  de la secte "savent"  et / ou seront sauvés.
> ...



Oui enfin je voyais plus ça le délire sauce MIB ou 4eme dimension. Mais effectivement certaines sectes sont branchées la dessus.

De toute façon il y a suffisamment de gens naïfs pour que des sectes se créé sur n'importe laquelle des hypothèses  

Quand on peut faire croire au gens que les nuages radioactifs s'arrêtent aux frontières, on peut tout faire !!!


----------



## estomak (27 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Même avis qu'Amok : les religions (au moins certaines) peuvent très bien s'accomoder des extraterrestres. D'ailleurs, dès qu'il y a un truc bizarre, les religions ont plutôt le vent en poupe.



Je n'en suis pas si sur. Si il était prouvé qu'une forme de vie ai pu exister ne serait-ce que sur mars, ça remettrait totalement en cause les religions du livre et leur vision du monde, celle d'un homme centre de l'univers, crée par la grâce de Dieu, à son image.
Regarde comme les religions accueillent encore Le darwinisme, plus d'un siècle après. Forcés, contraintes, elles n'ont pas le choix, mais la pilule est si amère à avaler, qu'on voit fleurir des boursouflures dermatologiques comme le créationnisme.
Je pense que si des contacts avec des vies intelligentes extraterrestres étaient avérés, ça serait l'étincelle qui incendie tous ces autels parcourus de toiles d'araignée, tous ces palais dressés à des croyances magiques et vermoulues.


Mais là ou selon moi, vous avez raison, toi et amok, c'est que l'esprit religieux ne s'éffondrera pas. Dans l'histoire, soit les religions s'adaptent, soit elles meurent. C'est ce qu'il m'a semblé comprendre. Et là je pense qu'ils essaieraient de nous réinventer un jésus extra-terrestre avec des anges ovnis. Quelque chose dans ce genre là.

Car au fond, il y'à quand même une trame générale à tout ça. Plus la connaissance scientifique avance, plus les religions reculent et se recroquevillent dans un attentisme à la fois farouche et inquiet. Quand la terre aura explosé dans quelques milliards d'années, comme c'est prévu par les scientifiques, comment tous ces gens qui se tournent vers tel endroit pour prier, comment ces gens qui pensent que tels muret de brique crue dans tel patelin du monde est éminemment sacré, -au point qu'ils sont prêts à zigouiller le premier touriste qui viendrait innocemment s'y soulager la vessie, comment feront-ils, tous ces gens là, pour s'agenouiller?
Les religions, telles qu'on les connaît,  sont inscrites dans une territorialité. Un agencement : L'homme sur terre. Elles ne me semblent pas adaptables à l'homme 'spatial'. L'homme qui ne se vivra plus comme un égaré bienheureux accroché à son caillou par la grâce d'un dieu taquin. C'est pour ça que plus haut, je parlais d'un choc 'métaphysique'.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Les religions, telles qu'on les connaît,  sont inscrites dans une territorialité.



Les religions peut-être, Dieu sûrement pas ! C'est là toute la subtilité de la chose !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les religions peut-être, Dieu sûrement pas ! C'est là toute la subtilité de la chose !



Oh si...
Dieu s'inscrit dans un anthropocentrisme et un héliocentrisme de base.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Regarde comme les religions accueillent encore Le darwinisme, plus d'un siècle après. Forcés, contraintes, elles n'ont pas le choix, mais la pilule est si amère à avaler, qu'on voit fleurir des boursouflures dermatologiques comme le créationnisme.
> Je pense que si des contacts avec des vies intelligentes extraterrestres étaient avérés, ça serait l'étincelle qui incendie tous ces autels parcourus de toiles d'araignée, tous ces palais dressés à des croyances magiques et vermoulues.


Pas du tout! Moi je suis un fervent adepte de The Curch Of The Flying Spaghetti Monster et son message est tout a fait compatible avec la venue d'extraterrestres sur notre bonne vieille terre. D'ailleurs Einstein était un des leur:






D'ailleurs nous avons la preuve de Son existence:




C'est autre chose qu'une hypothèse avérée ça! 

Et vous feriez bien de vous joindre a nous si non:







PS: 2 vidéos qui prouvent de manière irréfutable sa venue sur terre:

[youtube]vL7FcvEydqg[/youtube]
[youtube]b1PW596ZlGk[/youtube]

C'est pas de la murde ça hein!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh si...
> Dieu s'inscrit dans un anthropocentrisme et un héliocentrisme de base.



Je m'explique  Si tu pars du principe que l'homme/les religions pensent Dieu c'est une chose et là on reste dans l'anthropocentrisme. Par contre, si tu estimes que la pérennité des religions vient du fait que justement elles estiment ne pas penser Dieu, mais qu'elles le situent en-dehors d'elles, au-delà de l'homme, préexistant à tout, du coup ça pose les choses autrement. La force des religions c'est justement cela : Dieu au-delà de l'antropocentrisme mais l'anthropocentrisme grâce à Dieu.


----------



## estomak (27 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> P
> C'est pas de la murde ça hein!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je m'explique  Si tu pars du principe que l'homme/les religions pensent Dieu c'est une chose et là on reste dans l'anthropocentrisme. Par contre, si tu estimes que la pérennité des religions vient du fait que justement elles estiment ne pas penser Dieu, mais qu'elles le situent en-dehors d'elles, au-delà de l'homme, préexistant à tout, du coup ça pose les choses autrement. La force des religions c'est justement cela : Dieu au-delà de l'antropocentrisme mais l'anthropocentrisme grâce à Dieu.



Sauf que si tu fais une lecture entre les lignes des religions du Livre, tu vois tout de suite que sans homme, pas de Dieu...


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sauf que si tu fais une lecture entre les lignes des religions du Livre, tu vois tout de suite que sans homme, pas de Dieu...



Ou pas d'hommes pour y penser !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ou pas d'hommes pour y penser !



Pas uniquement. Sinon Dieu aurait parlé aux dinosaures. Il n'aurait pas attendu quelques millions d'années un type qui se paume sur une montagne après avoir bouffé des hallucinogènes...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les religions peut-être, *Dieu sûrement pas *! C'est là toute la subtilité de la chose !



Heu ! 

Désolée, ma chère Tibo, Dieu déterritorialisée 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh si...
> Dieu s'inscrit dans un anthropocentrisme et un héliocentrisme de base.



Ben voilà 

Comme ça on sait où il est


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ou pas d'hommes pour y penser !



Voilà


----------



## kisbizz (27 Mars 2008)

bon, oki, j'ai lu surement trop trop vite jusqu'a ici ...
maintenant que ça a eté prouvé l'existence de ces besioles vertes ,  il s'agit de savoir a quelle religion ils penchent  ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> bon, oki, j'ai lu surement trop trop vite jusqu'a ici ...
> maintenant que ça a eté prouvé l'existence de ces besioles vertes ,  il s'agit de savoir a quelle religion ils penchent  ?



ou si ils ont besoin d'une religion pour exister...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu !
> Désolée, ma chère Tibo, Dieu déterritorialisée



 Voir explication plus bas


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou si ils ont besoin d'une religion pour exister...



En tout cas, une chose est certaine : ils sont français, tout comme Dieu, d'ailleurs !


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je n'en suis pas si sur. Si il était prouvé qu'une forme de vie ai pu exister ne serait-ce que sur mars, ça remettrait totalement en cause les religions du livre et leur vision du monde, celle d'un homme centre de l'univers, crée par la grâce de Dieu, à son image.



Ça met sans doute en cause certaines interprétations des religions du livre mais certaines interprétations s'en accomoderaient sans le moindre problème. Je ne vois pas bien où dans les évangiles il est annoncé qu'il n'y a pas d'extra terrestre. 

Le darwinisme est refusé par certains mais plutôt bien accepté par d'autres. D'ailleurs Teilhard de Chardin, qui sentait un peu le soufre, je te l'accorde, poussait l'évolution bien plus loins et voulait que nous nous dirigions vers l'omega (qui n'a, je l'espère rien à voir avec la photo de jpmiss avec des spaghettis sur la tête qu'il aurait du mettre dans autoportrait au lieu de polluer ce fil ). Les créationnistes sont effectivement des acharnés religieux qui auraient du mal avec les ET (encore que, ils seraient bien capables de trouver une explication foireuse ) mais je suis persuadé (et il me semble même avoir lu) que des religieux envisagent cette hypothèse sans vague à l'âme particulier. Peut-être que le Christ, au lieu de faire la tournée des popotes, faisait la tournée des planètes.

Et, par ailleurs, il est difficile de se mettre à la place de quelqu'un de religieux quand on ne partage pas ses croyances, et donc de prévoir comment il peut réagir par rapport à un événement inattendu. En tous cas moi, je m'en sens incapable (à moins que ce soit quelqu'un qui s'appuie sur la lettre d'un texte mais c'est loin d'être toujours le cas et, en plus, que ce texte ne soit pas suffisamment flou pour laisser la place à beaucoup de choses).


Mais là ou selon moi, vous avez raison, toi et amok, c'est que l'esprit religieux ne s'éffondrera pas. Dans l'histoire, soit les religions s'adaptent, soit elles meurent. C'est ce qu'il m'a semblé comprendre. Et là je pense qu'ils essaieraient de nous réinventer un jésus extra-terrestre avec des anges ovnis. Quelque chose dans ce genre là.

La connaissance scientifique limite le domaine du religieux (par exemple, limite l'interprétation religieuse d'un orage) mais elle aura du mal à répondre aux questions philosophiques fondamentales auxquelles tentent de répondre (en déplaçant le problème) les religions. Pourquoi y a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien, nous plutôt que du caillou, etc. La mécanique quantique ou la chimie et la biologie peuvent clarifier les modes d'action mais, un peu comme les religions, déplacent le problème plutôt que de le résoudre parce qu'il est par nature insoluble.

Seul Pierre Dac a su apporter une question définitive au triple questionnement qui tarabuste l'homme depuis la nuit des temps : "Qui sommes-nous, d'où venons-nous, où allons-nous ?" en énonçant sa position sa détour : "Moi, je suis moi, je viens de chez moi et j'y retourne"


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2008)

Aaah les divers theories  se pointent 


Or donc le creationisme serait une boursouflure dermatologique/ darwinisme?

hmm
Pas sûr.
Une revanche? Assez probable.
Scientifique? Tres tres  questionnable 

Mais...
On observe son extension , cela en est même très inquietant.
( pour les programmes scolaires ou certains budgets scientifiques , particulierement aux USA)

Heureusement qu'il y a l'Eglise panzani pour gratter un peu là où c'est stupide.
( jpmiss il y a beaucoup de scientifiques qui adorent ce mouvement, evidemment les créatiionistes detestent)


----------



## estomak (27 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça met sans doute en cause certaines interprétations des religions du livre mais certaines interprétations s'en accomoderaient sans le moindre problème. Je ne vois pas bien où dans les évangiles il est annoncé qu'il n'y a pas d'extra terrestre.


Je suis assez d'accord dans l'idée. Concile Vatican 759, parlera peut être d'un Jésus Cosmique, et de la croix comme le symbole de son vaisseau spatial.  Faut pas les sous-estimer, ils sont capable de tout.

Mais ce que je disais plutôt, c'est que dans l'esprit du texte, la bible est écrite pour des gens qui vivent sur terre, pas pour des gens qui vivraient sur d'autres planètes dans l'hypothèse d'une intelligence humaine ou pas, qui se développerait dans l'espace, au futur.
Ca me fait penser a une vieille blague, vas t'en expliquer la bible, ses ânes, ses oasis, le bon grain et l'ivraie, le désert et la chaleur, à des esquimaux qui n'auraient connu et vu que des glaciers et des phoques. Ils n'y entendraient rien.
Pire, et pour parler d'une autre religion, vas dire a un musulman qui vit dans ces pays ou il fait nuit 24 heures sur 24, l'automne et l'hiver qu'il doit observer le jeune entre un lever et un coucher de soleil, durant le ramadan. Ca n'a pas de sens.

C'est ça que je sous-entendais en parlant de territorialité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Seul Pierre Dac a su apporter une question définitive au triple questionnement qui tarabuste l'homme depuis la nuit des temps : "Qui sommes-nous, d'où venons-nous, où allons-nous ?" en énonçant sa position sa détour : "Moi, je suis moi, je viens de chez moi et j'y retourne"



Et c'est bien parce qu'on est de chez nous et qu'on ne peut faire qu'y retourner que le problème se pose !


----------



## Nephou (27 Mars 2008)

/!\ faisons dans le préventif

Bon les enfants&#8230; la règle de notre désordre étant de contribuer aux questions* religieuse au comptoir, merci d'en rester aux supputées réactions des croyant lors d&#8216;une rencontre du 3e type sans (t*r*op) porter de jugement de valeur sur leurs religions.

merci

_
*hi hi hi_


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2008)

topless alors ?


----------



## Nephou (27 Mars 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> topless alors ?





owned ! :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Mars 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> topless alors ?



un ovni en topless ?    avec la neige qui tombe en ce moment ? :affraid: 
il n'aura pa froid ?  

.... et puis , on s'en fiche s'il va geler .... la vrais question est :

est que ce ovni il sera presentable en topless ?


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

oui. sans aucun doute.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

A  propos de topless
Ceci s'entend bien entendu à condition que ces entités aient intégré la notion de _Haut et Bas  _

( je me demande ce que donnerait un topless en 8 dimensions... ou en anti matière . En parler à Dim et  Dior , y a peut etre un marché export pour la dentelle et le bas résille )


En passant , je me rappelle vaguement un film de SF dans lequel les ET, en phase exploratoire éthnologique, se basaient sur les programmes TV.  Après analyse de ces données, ils  déciderent de zapper cette planete de oufs  

Et il y a le  réjouissant petit livre d'Eduardo Mendoza _Sans nouvelles de Gurp_
journal d'un ET qui débarque à Barcelone


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

_yen a plein des ET à Barcelone, suffit de regarder leurs lunettes de soleil&#8230; (alèm, barcelonophile l'hiver&#8230; )
_


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2008)

> En passant , je me rappelle vaguement un film de SF dans lequel les ET, en phase exploratoire éthnologique, se basaient sur les programmes TV. Après analyse de ces données, ils déciderent de zapper cette planete de oufs


ça devait être un film optimiste. parce qu'ils pourraient très bien penser aussi: _on y va maintenant, des imbéciles pareils c'est unique, il nous faut le copyright de cette planète_ .


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2008)

Ce qui est dingue, c'est que le jour ou ils vont débarquer, on va s'émerveiller devant leur façon différente de penser, alors qu'on a déjà pleins de gens sur terre qui réfléchissent différemment et qu'on traite d'allumés...


----------



## estomak (28 Mars 2008)

Peut- être aussi qu'ils nous regarderont comme nous regardons les fourmis : avec la semelle de leurs pieds. Peut-être qu'ils nous regarderont comme nous regardons les vaches et les moutons: _avec estomac._
Qui peut savoir?
Il y'aurait peut être un plus grand degré d' évolution entre eux et nous qu'entre nous et les cafards.
Dans le doute, moi, vous connaissez ma démarche : un trou en rase campagne avec un périscope pour scruter l'azur.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ça devait être un film optimiste. parce qu'ils pourraient très bien penser aussi: _on y va maintenant, des imbéciles pareils c'est unique, il nous faut le copyright de cette planète_ .


Ah oui c'est une option 
un peu le plan  _tiens je vais ramener cette babiole rigolotte à Mamie , ca la distraira_
( et ca change des sempiternelles cartes postales en gluvion , un peu trop banal et impersonnel)


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ce qui est dingue, c'est que le jour ou ils vont débarquer, on va s'émerveiller devant leur façon différente de penser, alors qu'on a déjà pleins de gens sur terre qui réfléchissent différemment et qu'on traite d'allumés...



Il y a bien plus de chance que les US les shoot direct 

D'ailleurs c'est la seule réaction que peuvent avoir des cowboys.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a bien plus de chance que les US les shoot direct
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est la seule réaction que peuvent avoir des cowboys.



parce que t'imagine que si un quelconque OVNI débarque réellement au-dessus des USA, ils n'auront pas eu la chance de voir tous ces films amerloques qui dézinguent des ET à tire-larigot et qu'ils n'auront pas pris leurs dispositions avant ? 

genre 

"- ah merde, j'ai mal calculé la trajectoire&#8230; on va direct sur le groupement de population appelé Washington !
- a-t'on déjà lavé des tonnes ? c'est quoi ces malades ?
- ceux qui ont réalisé Independance Day !
- oh non, merdre, pas eux !!
- Je bifurque sur Tijuana après la 2ème comète ?
- Ah non, on serait capable de tomber su cette folle de Christine Bravo&#8230; non, t'as pas plus exotique ?
- Euh L'ile de Pâques ?
- Rigolo, Mon père faisait partie de la première expédition, les gars s'en sont jamais remis, ils ont coupé tous leurs arbres pour faire des statues essayant de nous représenter mais comme ils étaient trop tartes, tiens ! aussi tartes que les aztèques et les nascas ! ils se sont représentés eux-même&#8230; ils n'arrivent pas à nous voir comme nous sommes&#8230; Non faut un truc bien ! Mais pas le Larzac, j'suis sûr qu'il ya des neuneus qui ont stocké tout leur argent et se sont planqués dans des trous avec périscopes&#8230;
- bah après c'est l'océan qu'ils appellent Pacifique où ils ont fait des essais nucléaires !
- C'est là qu'il y a les Marquises ?
- Oui pourquoi ?
-J'adore Brel et Gauguin pis les nanas ont l'air canon et j'adore leurs colliers de fleurs, mon père m'en avait rapporté un j'ai tout avalé en 5 secondes&#8230; on file là-bas ! à nous les gonzesses !
- qu'est-ce que t'es con ! mais bon puisque c'est toi le chef !"


voilà&#8230; vous voyez, sont pas aussi débiles que ne vous les imaginez&#8230;

vous croyez vraiment que si une civilisation débarque comme ça tranquillos ils n'auront pas une idée de la bêtise humaine ?


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2008)

> - Ah non, on serait capable de tomber su cette folle de Christine Bravo non, t'as pas plus exotique ?



je crois que tu viens de résoudre le paradoxe de Fermi.


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vous croyez vraiment que si une civilisation débarque comme ça tranquillos ils n'auront pas une idée de la bêtise humaine ?



Tant qu'ils n'ont pas eu un chef comme Bush, non, ils ne peuvent absolument pas imaginer jusqu'à ou ça peut aller ! 

Ou s'ils sont vraiment si évolués, ils auront oublié que ça a pu exister dans leur très lointain passé


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vous croyez vraiment que si une civilisation débarque comme ça tranquillos ils n'auront pas une idée de la bêtise humaine ?


J'espère bien, mais si c'est comme nous avec la colonisation... Ce n'était pas toujours le colonisateur le plus "intelligent". Mais c'était le mieux armé .


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> genre
> .......
> voilà vous voyez, sont pas aussi débiles que ne vous les imaginez


t'as tout compris *
( grace à ton surplus de connaissance  lors de ton dernier voyage astral certainement)

Si t'as un moment lire le Mendoza , assez dans cet esprrit
( Et comme en plus  les ET voulant bien faire leur exploration , ils morphent et puisent leurs modeles à la TV , y en a un qui morphe en Madonna puis en Michael Jackson  avant d'aller prendre  un verre... )

*pour l'Aubrac , il y a l'hypothese avérée qu'ils y ont une base secrète,, par choix stratégique et  parce que le triangle des Bermudes s' est averé moins sympa


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Peut- être aussi qu'ils nous regarderont comme nous regardons les fourmis : avec la semelle de leurs pieds. Peut-être qu'ils nous regarderont comme nous regardons les vaches et les moutons: _avec estomac._



Ça expliquerait bien des choses ça. On ne doit pas être comestibles ou alors franchement toxiques ; c'est pour ça qu'ils restent discrets.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

ouais pis le coin avec la Margeride et les Gorges du Tarn, c'est beau. Ils ont du goût, n'empêche.

mon dernier voyage astral c'était au Cap de la chèvre, y avait des rafales à 100Km/h, c'était chouette aussi !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> J'espère bien, mais si c'est comme nous avec la colonisation... Ce n'était pas toujours le colonisateur le plus "intelligent". Mais c'était le mieux armé .



qui a dit que l'homme dans sa globalité était une espèce intelligente ? au cas par cas, peut-être mais dans son fonctionnement grégaire, je trouve les rats moins faux-culs. Allez comprendre 


(notez bien que cette réflexion en est vraiment une)


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vous croyez vraiment que si une civilisation débarque comme ça tranquillos ils n'auront pas une idée de la bêtise humaine ?





alèm a dit:


> qui a dit que l'homme dans sa globalité était une espèce intelligente ? au cas par cas, peut-être mais dans son fonctionnement grégaire, je trouve les rats moins faux-culs. Allez comprendre
> 
> 
> (notez bien que cette réflexion en est vraiment une)


Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit .
Je mettais juste l'accent sur le fait que ce n'est pas parce que les ET viennent de loin qu'ils sont forcément plus "intelligent" que nous...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> qui a dit que l'homme dans sa globalité était une espèce intelligente ?[/COLOR]


ce qui d'ailleurs et ca reste dans le sujet pose aussi la question de la défiinition de l'intelligence ...chez les extra terrestres

et on revient à l'ethnocentrisme encore et toujours


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit .
> Je mettais juste l'accent sur le fait que ce n'est pas parce que les ET viennent de loin qu'ils sont forcément plus "intelligent" que nous...



C'est vrai que faire toutes ces années lumière pour jouer à cache-cache ; il faut avoir un certain sens de l'humour


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai que faire toutes ces années lumière pour jouer à cache-cache ; il faut avoir un certain sens de l'humour


ouais oualors  ce sont des petits joueurs...

Alors que nous on est si évolués et si intelligents  ( au point de vivre en harmonie, dans la paix zé la fraternité mondiale qu'elles sont belles)

On doit bien les faire rire, pendant qu'ils nous observent avec leur microscope

( chef,  venez voir , là , sur la gauche , y recommencent à se taper dessus , attendez, trop drôle ,  je filme ca va faire rire  pendant la pause au Grand Conseil)


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> *pour l'Aubrac , il y a l'hypothese avérée qu'ils y ont une base secrète,, par choix stratégique et  parce que le triangle des Bermudes s' est averé moins sympa





alèm a dit:


> ouais pis le coin avec la Margeride et les Gorges du Tarn, c'est beau. Ils ont du goût, n'empêche.




Non mais c'est pas bientôt fini de mettre la Lozère dans le coup : Jean-Claude Bourret, lozérien lui-même (et oui ! la perfection n'est pas de ce monde ) va rappliquer. 

En tous cas, s'ils débarquent sur le Méjean du côté du Gargo, ils risquent de trouver les goumiers (ou goums) : des randonneurs à visée spirituelle qui y traînent assez régulièrement (vu qu'il n'y a pas foule dans le coin même au mois d'août, on les repère vite avec leur burnous). On aurait peut-être des éléments de réponse à nos questions sur religion et extra-terrestres.


----------



## maximeG (28 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Inspiré par Plan 9 From Outer Space
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS: on a jamais utilisé d'antimatière et on n'utilisera jamais d'antimatière en imagerie médicale. (l'antimatière étant trop rapidement "absorbé" par la matière). Au mieux, on pourrait se servir de l'antimatière en radiothérapie et encore seulement comme source d'émission de rayonnement (un faisceaux d'antimatière ne pouvant même pas traversé la peaux...)



Un petit carabin passant par là;



PS2: Un être vivant est défini par:
              -une enveloppe le limitant (une bi-couche lipidique par exemple)
              -La capacité de produire sa propre énergie.
              -La capacité de se reproduire, et donc un support de l'information "génétique"


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> On doit bien les faire rire, pendant qu'ils nous observent avec leur microscope



Autre option, ce sont eux qui nous font agir comme ça : gaz énervant à base de caféïne intergalactique.

Pour le lieu d'atterissage, je verrai bien Vulcania. Ergonomique et désert. Accueil chaleureux garanti par Valéry Giscard d'Estaing


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

maximeG a dit:


> PS: on a jamais utilisé d'antimatière et on n'utilisera jamais d'antimatière en imagerie médicale. (l'antimatière étant trop rapidement "absorbé" par la matière). Au mieux, on pourrait se servir de l'antimatière en radiothérapie et encore seulement comme source d'émission de rayonnement (un faisceaux d'antimatière ne pouvant même pas traversé la peaux...)
> 
> 
> 
> Un petit carabin passant par là


Cher confrère.
Je ne vous apprendrais pas qu'avant de commenter un article il est d'usage de le lire au préalable.
Si vous l'aviez fait vous auriez pu lire ceci:
"On a même réussi à trouver des usages à l'antimatière, la plus importante en pratique étant sans doute l'utilisation de la raie d'annihilation en imagerie médicale, dans les scanners à tomographie par émission de positrons (PETscann)"

Dans cet autre article   que vous auriez facilement trouvé si  vous aviez un cherché peu vous auriez pu lire ceci:
"Le patient reçoit par voie intraveineuse une molécule, tel que le glucose, marquée par un atome radioactif émetteur de positons. Dès qu&#8217;ils rencontrent des électrons du corps du patient, les positons s&#8217;annihilent en émettant des rayons gamma détectés par la caméra."
Ici un autre article détaillant les grand principes de fonctionnement du PET Scan.
Bien à vous.

*Pour mémoire un positron est l'antiparticule de l'électron. Il s'agit bien d'antimatière.


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2008)

à part dans les accélérateurs de particule on ne produit pas d'anti-matière atomique.
ça demande une énergie colossale pour produire des quantités infimes.
mais surtout, on ne sait pas la stocker.

si c'était le cas:
_on aurait résolu les problèmes d'énergie et de production d'électricité (et donc d'eau potable)
_on irait sur la Lune couramment
_les armes nucléaires seraient sans intérêt pour les pays maîtrisant la production et le stockage d'anti-matière
_on irait sur Mars et bien plus loin


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

maximeG a dit:


> Au mieux, on pourrait se servir de l'antimatière en radiothérapie et encore seulement comme source d'émission de rayonnement (un faisceaux d'antimatière ne pouvant même pas traversé la peaux...)



Apparemment, on y travaille pourtant au Québec.


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> bla bla bla .....
> 
> si c'était le cas:
> 
> _on irait sur la Lune couramment



haaaa non !!!   

suis bien moi toute seule la haut , les touristes m'ennuient :hein: 





ps: et puis pourquoi faire aller sur le lune  ? du shopping ? tester la performance des nouvelles nike ? chercher les ovnis ?


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: et puis pourquoi faire aller sur le lune  ? du shopping ? tester la performance des nouvelles nike ? chercher les ovnis ?



la face cachée de Lune permettrait d'installer des téléscopes bien plus puissants que Hubble ou le VLT sans les problèmes de pollution lumineuse et d'atmosphère.

par ailleurs, sur la Lune il y a une quantité importante d'helium 3 dont les propriétés attisent les convoities des USA, de l'UE et de la Chine.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> la face cachée de Lune permettrait d'installer des téléscopes bien plus puissants que Hubble ou le VLT sans les problèmes de pollution lumineuse et d'atmosphère.
> 
> par ailleurs, sur la Lune il y a une quantité importante d'helium 3 dont les propriétés attisent les convoities des USA, de l'UE et de la Chine.



Le problème c'est que la face cachée de la lune grouille de Golgoths! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## zamal85 (28 Mars 2008)

bon....vu que vous écrivez 5 pages entre chacune de mes connexions:rateau:
je ne peu que vous proposer cette vidéo à titre de documentation

[DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/UfoActu/video/x4v6z6_interview-de-elisabeth-piotelat_tech[/DM]

[DM]<div><object width="420" height="336"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4v6z6&v3=1&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4v6z6&v3=1&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="336" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4v6z6_interview-de-elisabeth-piotelat_tech">Interview de Elisabeth Piotelat</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/UfoActu">UfoActu</a></i></div>[/DM]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

raté


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> bon....vu que vous écrivez 5 pages entre chacune de mes connexions:rateau:
> je ne peu que vous proposer cette vidéo à titre de documentation


C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut: tu balance tes trucs et tu te barre sans même prendre la peine de lire ce que les autres ont a dire...


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

Puisque je peux de nouveau participer à ce fil j'aimerai juste faire une petite remarque: 
D'une part j'aimerai que l'on se rappelle des échelles de distances dont l'on parle, en imaginant une vie ET intelligente, on peut d'emblée éloigner notre galaxie, ensuite et surtout si l'on parle espace+voyage+longue distance, il faut s'intéresser à la relativité et surtout au temps (paradoxe des jumeaux etc)... Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que l'hypothèse d'une vie ET nous rendant visite est improbable, nous serons nous-même en mesure de coloniser d'autres planètes avant même que nous puissions espérer établir un contact avec d'autre vie intelligente... En effet on parle déjà de transformer les planètes pour les rendre vivable dans le monde scientifique et l'un des points intéressants est l'un des suivant: le temps se verra différent pour les colonisateurs des planètes et pour nous, et au fond, ce que l'on peut espérer voir comme vie extra-terrestre  intelligente ce seront des humains qui vivront dans une colonie hors de la terre et qui seront pour sûr différent de nous parce que la vie finie toujours par s'adapter aux conditions environnantes... 
Finalement, si l'on en croit les limites de la physique moderne, notamment concernant l'impossibilité de rester matériel tout en voyageant à des vitesse proches de celle de la lumière (vitesse nécessité pour le voyage conséquent que devrait faire les ET vers nous) une visite ne semble pas possible... Pour ce qui est des limites actuelles, les seules réelles singularité espace temps qui permettrait une forme de déplacement sont les trous noirs, mais là, en plus de ne pas encore avoir beaucoup de connaissances à ce sujet, il faut bien dire qu'il est pour le moment déconseiller de faire joujou avec ces choses: théoriquement à l'entrée d'un trou noir, toute objet finirait par devenir infiniment long pendant un temps infiniment long.... 
Les premiers Alien que verront les terriens seront probablement les enfants des premiers colonisateurs spatiaux, né en effet sur une autre planète, et seront en effet une forme de vie intelligente et beaucoup plus pérenne attendu que lors d'un tel voyage ils vieilliraient moins vite.....
A+


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> l'entrée d'un trou noir, toute objet finirait par devenir infiniment long pendant un temps infiniment long....


De quoi faire des heureuses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Puisque je peux de nouveau participer à ce fil j'aimerai juste faire une petite remarque:
> D'une part j'aimerai que l'on se rappelle des échelles de distances dont l'on parle, en imaginant une vie ET intelligente, on peut d'emblée éloigner notre galaxie, ensuite et surtout si l'on parle espace+voyage+longue distance, il faut s'intéresser à la relativité et surtout au temps (paradoxe des jumeaux etc)... Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que l'hypothèse d'une vie ET nous rendant visite est improbable, nous serons nous-même en mesure de coloniser d'autres planètes avant même que nous puissions espérer établir un contact avec d'autre vie intelligente... En effet on parle déjà de transformer les planètes pour les rendre vivable dans le monde scientifique et l'un des points intéressants est l'un des suivant: le temps se verra différent pour les colonisateurs des planètes et pour nous, et au fond, ce que l'on peut espérer voir comme vie extra-terrestre  intelligente ce seront des humains qui vivront dans une colonie hors de la terre et qui seront pour sûr différent de nous parce que la vie finie toujours par s'adapter aux conditions environnantes...
> Finalement, si l'on en croit les limites de la physique moderne, notamment concernant l'impossibilité de rester matériel tout en voyageant à des vitesse proches de celle de la lumière (vitesse nécessité pour le voyage conséquent que devrait faire les ET vers nous) une visite ne semble pas possible... Pour ce qui est des limites actuelles, les seules réelles singularité espace temps qui permettrait une forme de déplacement sont les trous noirs, mais là, en plus de ne pas encore avoir beaucoup de connaissances à ce sujet, il faut bien dire qu'il est pour le moment déconseiller de faire joujou avec ces choses: théoriquement à l'entrée d'un trou noir, toute objet finirait par devenir infiniment long pendant un temps infiniment long....
> Les premiers Alien que verront les terriens seront probablement les enfants des premiers colonisateurs spatiaux, né en effet sur une autre planète, et seront en effet une forme de vie intelligente et beaucoup plus pérenne attendu que lors d'un tel voyage ils vieilliraient moins vite.....
> A+



Si on ne considère que le point de vue scientifique a notre échelle de connaissance, la vitesse de la lumière étant une barrière théorique (comme le fût le mur du son il y a 100 ans...)


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on ne considère que le point de vue scientifique a notre échelle de connaissance, la vitesse de la lumière étant une barrière théorique (comme le fût le mur du son il y a 100 ans...)



Oublie pas qu'il y a 180 ans, on pensait que si les trains roulaient trop vite (plus de 50 km/h), les organismes humains ne résisterais pas et ça tuerais les gens ...

Bon difficile de prévoir, mais c'est vrai qu'a chaque fois qu'on dépasse une limite dite infranchissable, la suivante est bien plus dure à franchir ...

De toute manière, on ne le verra pas de notre vivant, il n'y a plus qu'a se regarder les intégrales Star Trek et Stargate pour se consoler ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> De toute manière, on ne le verra pas de notre vivant, il n'y a plus qu'a se regarder les intégrales Star Trek et Stargate pour se consoler ...


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2008)

> D'une part j'aimerai que l'on se rappelle des échelles de distances dont l'on parle, en imaginant une vie ET intelligente, on peut d'emblée éloigner notre galaxie, ensuite et surtout si l'on parle espace+voyage+longue distance, il faut s'intéresser à la relativité et surtout au temps (paradoxe des jumeaux etc)... Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que l'hypothèse d'une vie ET nous rendant visite est improbable, nous serons nous-même en mesure de coloniser d'autres planètes avant même que nous puissions espérer établir un contact avec d'autre vie intelligente...


on sait 3 fois rien de la structure réelle de l'univers et ni de celle de la nature du temps.

ce qu'il faut aussi se dire, et pour faire référence au message précédent de pascalformac, c'est qu'il y a peut-être un anthropocentrisme à penser que des extra terrestres nous trouvent intéressants au point de faire le voyage pour nous étudier à tout le moins.

peut-être qu'ils existent, connaissent notre existence, mais s'en foutent royalement.


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> un anthropocentrisme



C'est pas peut-être c'est sûr... Demandes à Copernic tout le plaisir qu'il a eu à échanger de gentils courriers pouvant l'envoyer à l'échafaud avec le vatican!
A+

ps: a ce propos dans "Sur les épaules des géants" de Hawking est super pour cela il y a les échanges de courriers et c'est parfois à mourir de rire (enfin faut avoir rire jaune.....)


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on ne considère que le point de vue scientifique a notre échelle de connaissance, la vitesse de la lumière étant une barrière théorique (comme le fût le mur du son il y a 100 ans...)



Le mur du son n'était pas une limite théorique mais technologique... Là on parle d'une limite théorique, et, à moins que la relativité générale soit fausse même en imaginant que l'on puisse fournir l'énergie nécessaire un jour, je doute que ce soit ralisable....
A+

Ps: et puis la relativité date de 1905 (pour la restreinte) et je peux te garantir que l'on ne doutait pas que ce soit possible... Les missiles V2 l'ont montré à peu près 40 ans plus tard.... (je parle de tes il y a 100 ans et de la vitesse du son)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> on sait 3 fois rien de la structure réelle de l'univers et ni de celle de la nature du temps.
> 
> ce qu'il faut aussi se dire, et pour faire référence au message précédent de pascalformac, c'est qu'il y a peut-être un anthropocentrisme à penser que des extra terrestres nous trouvent intéressants au point de faire le voyage pour nous étudier à tout le moins.
> 
> peut-être qu'ils existent, connaissent notre existence, mais s'en foutent royalement.



oops t'as raison : anthropocentrisme ( j'ai par erreur  dit ethno..., mais bon c'est le même principe)

S'ils s'en foutent les ET , on peut donc aussi  envisager un ETcentrisme  

( je précise que je fais l'hypothèse avérée que  ca n'a rien à voir avec le béarnais...  )


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> De quoi faire des heureuses...



C'est une évidence : cet individu est totalement irrécupérable !  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Le mur du son n'était pas une limite théorique mais technologique.


limite qui a été dépassée par des labos ! 
Mais  et soja transgéniques en sont des exemples
  
( je sors , vite,  avant qu'on me traite de bougre d'ane , et pas de souci , j'ai un mur de son dans l''étable.)


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> limite qui a été dépassée par des labos !
> Mais  et soja transgéniques en sont des exemples
> 
> ( je sors , vite,  avant qu'on me traite de bougre d'ane , et pas de souci , j'ai un mur de son dans l''étable.)



Désolé là c'est plus un problème de gros sous les OGM... ça reste une avancée majeur et surtout je n'aime pas du tout l'idée que des gens qui n'y connaissent rien se permettent de juger de ce qu'il en est (je parle pas de toi... Mais d'autres activistes qui dévastent des recherches pour le plaisir des caméras....). Il y a des spécialistes et c'est pour cela qu'ils ont là pour dire les risques ou pas... Très sincèrement l'un des plus grand danger avec les OGM vient des gens qui arrachent les cultures de recherche sans réaliser que c'est comme cela qu'il créés des pollutions: en dessiminant des cultures ciblées..... 
Les scientifiques sont très contrôlés et je pense que c'est à eux d'évaluer les risques... Je ne dis pas là qu'il ne faut pas avoir d'avis mais seulement que l'on ne peut prétendre des choses sans connaître.....
Quand tu es malade tu vas pas en parler à ton buraliste, tu vas voir le médecin, lorsque l'on a des soucis avec les OGM on demande aux spécialistes, on écoute pas n'importe quel JB qui fout en l'air à l'aveuglette des recherches longues et difficiles... 
Désolé je sais que ce n'est pas le sujet mais ça me fait sortir de mes gonds ce genre de chose. 
Enfin au fond ce n'est pas si éloigné, pour les OVNIS il n'y aurait pas ce satané secret militaire qui aide au filtrage des informations, je peux vous garantir qu'on en saurait bien plus!!!!
A+

Ps: d'autre part les labos dont tu parles font les tests réellement dangereux dans d'autres pays s'assurant ainsi qu'il n'y aura pas de problème légaux... En chine par exemple, le gouvernement "vend" des villages entier ou l'on teste des souches de riz ou d'autre chose... Quant à l'afrique je n'en parle même pas, il est choquant de voir certaines régions polluées par des métaux lourd alors qu'il n'y a pas d'industrie dans le coin mais juste... des labos... Mais là c'est un problème de gros sous et de corruption rien à voir avec la science.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> - *Très sincèrement l'un des plus grand danger avec les OGM vient des gens qui arrachent les cultures de recherche sans réaliser que c'est comme cela qu'il créés des pollutions: en dessiminant des cultures ciblées..... *
> * Les scientifiques sont très contrôlés et je pense que c'est à eux d'évaluer les risques... Je ne dis pas là qu'il ne faut pas avoir d'avis mais seulement que l'on ne peut prétendre des choses sans connaître.....*



Ne serais tu pas un peu naïf ?


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ne serais tu pas un peu naïf ?



Non pas parano c'est tout... Se méfier des grosses boites c'est quelque chose mais parler de "Labo" sans spécifier c'est généraliser n'importe comment.
A+


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ne serais tu pas un peu naïf ?



Non pas parano c'est tout... Se méfier des grosses boites c'est quelque chose mais parler de "Labo" sans spécifier c'est généraliser n'importe comment.
A+


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2008)

Quoique ce ne soit pas le sujet je n'allais paas nommer des labos ( et /ou entreprises ) pour ce qui  n'est qu'une  blagounette sur le son

Par ailleurs  le "débat" ( ou plutôt manque de débat) coté OGM est à mes yeux inquietant. Symptômatique comme dans  tant d'autres  domaines entierement laissés au bon vouloir d'entités privées aux objectifs  terre à terre ( $)  et pas forcement visant le bien de tous, contrairement à ce que certains chargés de com ou lobbyistes affirment allègrement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Très sincèrement l'un des plus grand danger avec les OGM vient des gens qui arrachent les cultures de recherche sans réaliser que c'est comme cela qu'il créés des pollutions: en dessiminant des cultures ciblées.....



Le vent s'en charge un peu avant eux tout de même, non ?


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Symptômatique comme dans  tant d'autres  domaines entierement laissés au bon vouloir d'entités privées aux objectifs  terre à terre ( $)  et pas forcement visant le bien de tous, contrairement à ce que certains chargés de com ou lobbyistes affirment allègrement.



Dans ce cas là je suis d'accord, mais il ne faut pas confondre labo de recherche et "labo du secteur recherche et développement" de n'importe quelle entreprise...
A+


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le vent s'en charge un peu avant eux tout de même, non ?



Non, il y a des physiciens qui possèdent des modèles très élaborés et tout pris en compte même en prévision de tempêtes éventuelle (en fonction de ce qu'a pu connaître le lieu géographique)...
Arraches une plante tu auras du pollen sur toi que tu pourras dessiminer très très loin... En prenant le train par exemple... 
A+


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Non, il y a des physiciens qui possèdent des modèles très élaborés et tout pris en compte même en prévision de tempêtes éventuelle (en fonction de ce qu'a pu connaître le lieu géographique)...
> Arraches une plante tu auras du pollen sur toi que tu pourras dessiminer très très loin... En prenant le train par exemple...
> A+



Tu sais lorsque je vois certains vents apporter du sable du désert au-delà des mers, je me dis que transporter le pollen sur soi dans un train... Maintenant si tu me parles uniquement protocole et nécessité scientifique de le suivre, protocole n'incluant pas qu'un Bové débarque, là je te suis


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu sais lorsque je vois certains vents apporter du sable au-delà des mers, je me dis que transporter le pollen vers Paris dans un train... Maintenant si tu me parles uniquement protocole et nécessité scientifique de le suivre, protocole n'incluant pas qu'un Bové débarque, là je te suis



C'est tout à fait le propos.... 
Il ne faut pas croire que les scientifiques sont là pour faire du mal... 
Parlant d'un point de vue "gros sous", vous croyez que c'était vraiment l'intérêt des scientifiques de parler du réchauffement de la planète, des gaz à effets de serres etc.... 
Débats ou non, les OGM partaient de l'idées d'une amélioration, dans les premiers temps il était question de pouvoir avoir des cultures là ou il était nécessaire (pour nourrir les gens) d'en avoir mais ou ce n'était malheureusement pas possible. 
je ne dis pas que certains ne le font pas dans un autre but, tout ce que je dis c'est que je suis exaspéré de voir José Bové expliquer des choses dont il ne connaît ni les tenants ni les aboutissants au JT de 20h00... 
De plus les OGM c'est aussi un problème d'éducation et d'explication, là ou la communauté scientifique pêche souvent c'est dans l'explication de ce qu'elle fait.... Ce n'est pas faute d'essayer mais c'est un domaine tellement fermé (limite aliénant parfois) qu'il est parfois difficile d'expliquer simplement des choses compliquées aux gens... 
A+


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2008)

Ca y est ! Nous avons une preuve de leur présence !!!!!!



FataMorgana a dit:


> C'est tout à fait le propos....
> Il ne faut pas croire que les scientifiques sont là pour faire du mal...
> Parlant d'un point de vue "gros sous", vous croyez que c'était vraiment l'intérêt des scientifiques de parler du réchauffement de la planète, des gaz à effets de serres etc....
> Débats ou non, les OGM partaient de l'idées d'une amélioration, dans les premiers temps il était question de pouvoir avoir des cultures là ou il était nécessaire (pour nourrir les gens) d'en avoir mais ou ce n'était malheureusement pas possible.
> ...




Que ce soit compliqué ou pas n'est pas le problème. _Dans l'absolu _travailler sur des légumes ou des fruits OGM n'est pas un souci. Là où ca devient plus gênant, c'est lorsque ces produits "polluent" les autres, et il s'est avéré que cela pouvait se faire sur des dizaines de kms de distance, et juste par l'action du vent, comme le disait Tibo et comme tu le réfutes. Et puis fut un temps où tout le monde (scientifiques compris) vantait le DDT. On a vu par la suite...
Et faire passer Mossanto comme le sauveur du Tiers Monde, qui effectue des recherches pour le bien de l'humanité... Faut oser !  Bref, hors sujet.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2008)

Fata Morgana a bien mis l'accent sur un des points qui complique la rencontre avec les ET : le problème du temps. Il ne s'agit pas simplement du temps pour aller d'un point à un autre mais aussi de la synchronisation entre notre civilisation et une civilisation ET. En supposant que ces civilisation durent chacune 100 000 ans, ce qui n'est pas rien, vu que l'univers a dans les 15 milliards d'années, mettons qu'il y ait 10 milliards d'années compatibles, ça nous fait même s'ils sont sur la planète d'à côté une chance sur 100 000 de les rencontrer. Or il n'y a pas trop de planètes tout près (enfin, on n'en sait trop rien mais disons qu'il y a peu d'étoiles à moins de 50 années-lumière). Si on agrandit le domaine, se pose le problème du temps de parcours. Et là se pose le problème de la vitesse de la lumière.

La science en apprend tous les jours et on trouvera peut-être quelque chose mais la limite de la vitesse de la lumière n'a rien à voir avec le mur du son. Le "mur" en question n'est qu'une expression journalistique, contrairement à la vitesse de la lumière. Aller à la vitesse de la lumière, en l'état actuel de la science, c'est comme atteindre le zéro absolu, c'est impossible puisque ça correspond en fait à un infini à de nombreux points de vue, entre autres du point de vue énergie, sans parler du principe de causalité.

Se déplacer d'un point à un autre sans s'occuper de cette limite n'est envisageable (et encore c'est vraiment du truc tordu mathématique) qu'à travers un trou de ver (pas un trou noir). Mais a priori, ne pourraient passer à travers ces très hypothétiques trous de ver que des particules et pas, par exemple, une charmante dame, même en maillot de bain. Alors ça limite quand même l'intérêt pratique 

On n'est peut-être pas seuls dans l'univers mais le fait qu'il y a du monde autour ne veut pas dire qu'on rencontre les gens : la vie en ville le démontre tous les jours


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

La téléportation c'était considéré comme impossible il y'a pas bien longtemps et pourtant...
Et c'est juste un exemple.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Parlant d'un point de vue "gros sous", vous croyez que c'était vraiment l'intérêt des scientifiques de parler du réchauffement de la planète, des gaz à effets de serres etc....



Ça, par contre, c'est absolument évident : parler du réchauffement de la planète pour un scientifique c'est aussi se donner un excellent argument pour récupérer de l'argent pour son labo.  Et c'est vrai pour bien d'autres domaines scientifiques. Va dire à un politique : "je travailler sur la couleur des yeux des méloé majalis, ça ne servira jamais à rien et ce sont des bestioles insiginifiantes ne présentant ni intérêt ni danger, donnez-moi des crédits, c'est vachement intéressant", pas sûr qu'il te réponde. Dis-lui : "on est tombé sur un truc énorme : si on continue à éternuer tous plutôt vers le sud que vers le nord, on risque de provoquer un déplacement de l'axe de la terre, on court à la catastrophe, il faut absolument étudier ça de plus près". Là tu auras des crédits 

Je rigole mais malheureusement (on peut trouver des bouquins sur le sujet d'ailleurs), les scientifiques passent souvent leur temps aujourd'hui à courir après le pognon et ça peut déraper sur les moyens utilisés.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La téléportation c'était considéré comme impossible il y'a pas bien longtemps et pourtant...
> Et c'est juste un exemple.



Mais ce type d'expérience est bien prévu par les théories quantiques, ça paraît impossible pour le sens commun, mais pas pour la physique fondamentale tandis que, pour l'heure la vitesse de la lumière reste un absolu (ceci dit, comme le montre l'histoire des trous de vers, il pourrait y avoir des biais qui louvoient avec le problème : ne pas dépasser la vitesse de la lumière tout en étant à 1 milliard de kms en moins d'une seconde, il suffit de changer le sens des mots, ce qu'Einstein a su faire à l'époque mais, contrairement à la téléportation, je ne crois pas qu'on ait aujourd'hui la moindre idée pour essayer ça).


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> je ne crois pas qu'on ait aujourd'hui la moindre idée pour essayer ça).


Mais demain?


----------



## ramchamcham (28 Mars 2008)

on se croirait dans Universal War One...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana : le problème des OGM (si je puis me permettre tu n'y connais rien aux OGM non ?)  est bien plus complexe que celà. Transformer des organismes en pensant qu' "a-priori" ces Organismes Génétiquement Modifiés ne posent aucun souci. Sauf que si l'on sait très bien quels effets ont les protéïnes développées sur ces OGM sur leur capacité à résister au pourrissement, aux insectes, à la non-repousse des graines pour obliger les cultivateurs à racheter des semences, les Généticiens et autres spécialistes de l'INRA n'ont quasiment fait aucune étude "publique" (çad dont les comptes-rendus sont publiques et dont les données sont disponibles) avant de les lâcher sur le marché. Voilà où on en était lorsque les premières cultures sur champ ouvert furent lancées et comme Amok le rappelle si bien : la nature aime la dissémination&#8230;

hors-sujet fini

autre hors-sujet -> zamal : si t'es pas capable de suivre un sujet, évite d'en lancer un. Surtout si ce n'est pas pour discuter mais juste pour nous faire part de ta paranao habituelle&#8230; 

pour ce que FatMorgana a dit sur la concordance de temps, il suffisait de se renseigner sur le paradoxe de Fermi et ses développements. Perso, j'en tenais compte. J'imagine mal une civilisation ayant une technologie plus développée que la notre n'ayant pas pris la peine de réfléchir à l'animosité possible de la civilisation de la planète sur laquelle ils se poseraient et les réponses possibles à amener en cas d'agressivité. Mais rappelez-vous, lorsque les extra-terrestres européens sont arrivées en Amérique, ce sont surtout les maladies avec lesquelles ils vivaient aisément en harmonie qui ont fait le plus de victimes, pas leurs armes&#8230;


----------



## zamal85 (28 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Juste au passage a propos du fameux rapport Cometa que zamal nous balance à toutes les sauces comme étant une vérité première et indiscutable étant donnée son origine (le CNES), voici ce qu'on peut lire sur la page d'accueil du GEIPAN:
> 
> *A propos de la publication du rapport COMETA
> 
> ...



oui donc (j'suis un peu en train de relire le topic) le rapport a été écris par le "directeur" de l'époque du SEPRA (équivalent du GEIPAN actuel, la sous structure du CNES qui boss sur les OVNI) et il a aussi été écris par 3 généraux de l'armée de l'air......donc voilà pourquoi, pour moi c'est une source fiable


----------



## boodou (28 Mars 2008)

petite digression ne concernant pas nos amis (ou pas) les ET :
certains d'entre vous ont évoqué la Théorie des Cordes que je connais également; je ne suis pas scientifique (mais je suis sympathisant, je m'informe dira-t-on ) mais je réalise que durant toute cette discussion personne n'a évoqué la nouvelle théorie qui va peut-être mettre les cordes au placard, _The_ _Exceptionally Simple Theory of Everything__, _du surfeur/physicien Antony Garrett Lisi &#8230;
on n'est pas tous si cons que ça sur notre petite planète, il y en a parmi nous qui se creusent les méninges !


----------



## estomak (28 Mars 2008)

savez vous si l'on sait extrapoler l'aspect physique que pourraient avoir des êtres vivants, même primitifs, sur d'autres planètes, ou vraiment pas du tout?
A priori, j'imagine que oui. Les lois qui permettent la vie, doivent être les mêmes partout dans l'univers. Une question aussi que je me pose, est ce que l'on sait si dans l'univers, potentiellement, il y a quelque chose qui fixe une limite à la taille d'une planète (la gravité ou je sais pas quoi). Est ce que ça pourrait exister une planète qui fait dix milliard de kilomètres de diamètre?. j'imagine , toujours, que si des planètes gigantesques comme ça existaient, et si elles étaient peuplées de créatures évoluées, elles seraient géantes par rapport à nous.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> savez vous si l'on sait extrapoler l'aspect physique que pourraient avoir des êtres vivants, même primitifs, sur d'autres planètes, ou vraiment pas du tout?
> A priori, j'imagine que oui.



et qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire ça ? encore des "a-priori" ? bah mes pros de facs en génétique se posaient plutôt la question de la vie sur d'autres bases que notre information génétique voire sur un autre type de chimie (phosphorée, métalliques, etc&#8230. Et ils n'étaient pas médecins* eux mais microbiologistes, généticiens, neurophysiologues&#8230; 



estomak a dit:


> Les lois qui permettent la vie, doivent être les mêmes partout dans l'univers.



ah oui ? et pourquoi donc ? t'as du louper des liens dans la  discussion, non ? 


dites, yen a qui ont lu au moins un des écrits de François Jacob par exemple ?



estomak a dit:


> Une question aussi que je me pose, est ce que l'on sait si dans l'univers, potentiellement, il y a quelque chose qui fixe une limite à la taille d'une planète (la gravité ou je sais pas quoi). Est ce que ça pourrait exister une planète qui fait un milliard de kilomètres de diamètre?. j'imagine , toujours, que si des planètes gigantesques comme ça existaient, et si elles étaient peuplées de créatures évoluées, elles seraient géantes par rapport à nous.



et pourquoi donc ? 

anthropocentrisme = popocentrisme&#8230; 


*remarque en regard du PS2 d'un médecin.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

en gros, ce que j'essaye de dire : c'est en gros si nous avions eu un contact avec un être extraterrestre nous n'aurions peut-être pas les capacités de le savoir ni de le comprendre&#8230;

et inversement&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> oui donc (j'suis un peu en train de relire le topic) le rapport a été écris par le "directeur" de l'époque du SEPRA (équivalent du GEIPAN actuel, la sous structure du CNES qui boss sur les OVNI) et il a aussi été écris par 3 généraux de l'armée de l'air......donc voilà pourquoi, pour moi c'est une source fiable


Décidément tu as du mal à comprendre...
Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas fiable. Je dis que ce n'est pas *LA* vérité et que c'est a prendre avec du recul et un minimum d'esprit critique dont tu semble manquer cruellement.
D'autre part, le fait que des généraux de l'armée de l'air aient participé à ce rapport n'est pas contradictoire avec le fait d'être prudent envers les conclusions. Des paranos y'en a partout (et peut être même un peu plus dans l'armée que dans la population générale  )


----------



## estomak (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire ça ? encore des "a-priori" ? bah mes pros de facs en génétique se posaient plutôt la question de la vie sur d'autres bases que notre information génétique voire sur un autre type de chimie (phosphorée, métalliques, etc&#8230. Et ils n'étaient pas médecins* eux mais microbiologistes, généticiens, neurophysiologues&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que je comprends pas tout. Je suis pas scientifique. J'étais pas doué en sciences.  Mais j'utilise l'à priori, je dis pas que ce que je dis est vrai. Je demande juste, comme ça, _innocemment_, comme tu demanderais ton chemin, dans une ville que tu connais mal, en sortant d'une boîte de nuit, trois grammes dans le sang, un matin d'été, quand tu te rends compte que tous tes potes sont rentrés au camping, sans t'attendre parce que tu les as envoyés chier quand ils sont venus interrompre tes roucoulades avec une fille, qui au final, lasse de ton bavardage vineux, a profité d'un besoin pressant pour s'éclipser.
Je pense que tu peux comprendre cette situation.    

Sinon, le paradoxe de Fermi, le popocentrisme, tous ces trucs là, faut quand même s'accrocher pour suivre. C'est ardu quoi!


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> on n'est pas tous si cons que ça sur notre petite planète, il y en a parmi nous qui se creusent les méninges !



si tu m'avais lu, c'est exactement ce que j'avais dit. 


Mais en groupe qu'est-ce que l'humain est con l'inverse des insectes grégaires quoi


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'est vrai que je comprends pas tout. Je suis pas scientifique. J'étais pas doué en sciences.  Mais j'utilise l'à priori, je dis pas que ce que je dis est vrai. Je demande juste, comme ça, _innocemment_, comme tu demanderais ton chemin,


tu connais la blague belge ?

Quand on ne sait pas, on ne va pas. 




estomak a dit:


> dans une ville que tu connais mal, en sortant d'une boîte de nuit, trois grammes dans le sang, un matin d'été, quand tu te rends compte que tous tes potes sont rentrés au camping, sans t'attendre parce que tu les as envoyés chier quand ils sont venus interrompre tes roucoulades avec une fille, qui au final, lasse de ton bavardage vineux, a profité d'un besoin pressant pour s'éclipser.
> Je pense que tu peux comprendre cette situation.



non, elles n'attendent pas que j'aille pisser pour se barrer. 



estomak a dit:


> Sinon, le paradoxe de Fermi, le popocentrisme, tous ces trucs là, faut quand même s'accrocher pour suivre. C'est ardu quoi!



merdre, t'as même pas compris ce qu'était le popocentrisme ? 

en fait, c'est bien beau de réfléchir à une vie extraterrestre. Mais rien ne prouve (et donc il est fort probable comme dirait certains scientifiques ) qu'une vie extraterrestre se soit développé sur notre biochimie organique si spécifique (ADN et ARN principalement) voire même ayant une enveloppe lipidique (le fameux contenant de notre ami PlayStation2). Il n'est pas inconcevable philosphiquement que notre vie terrestre ne soit qu'une possibilité de vie, d'associations chimiques, d'entropie et de reproductivité d'elle-même (les minéraux s'autoreproduisent, lorsqu'un schéma minéral s'est mis en place, les molécules proches s'assemblent sur le même schéma tant que l'équilibre chimique de la chambre magmatique est en place, Super rectifiera peut-être, par exemple). Le problème est que fort de nos religions il est difficile d'échapper à l'idée de destinée de l'humain ainsi qu'à l'anthropocentrisme ne serait-ce qu'en tant que représentation. Si nous nous attendons forcément à ce que des ET arrivent avec un énorme cerveau, 4 doigts au bout de leurs deux bras, et de longues jambes grêles, on risque fort de passer à côté d'ET qui seraient de taille microscopique et dont les apparitions ne seraient que lumineuses et stratosphériques


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

voilà , encore plusieurs pages depuis ce matin  

et apres la religion j'ai vu venir  les OGM  ..... j'ai hate de voir ce que demain soir je vais pouvoir lire   




ben , sinon  .... a bout de 19 pages, est que ces ovnis existent ou pas  ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

les phénomènes d' "Objets" volant non identifiés semblent exister a dit fedo Perso, j'suis thomiste donc j'attends&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, c'est bien beau de réfléchir à une vie extraterrestre. Mais rien ne prouve (et donc il est fort probable comme dirait certains scientifiques ) qu'une vie extraterrestre se soit développé sur notre biochimie organique si spécifique (ADN et ARN principalement) voire même ayant une enveloppe lipidique (le fameux contenant de notre ami PlayStation2). Il n'est pas inconcevable philosphiquement que notre vie terrestre ne soit qu'une possibilité de vie, d'associations chimiques, d'entropie et de reproductivité d'elle-même (les minéraux s'autoreproduisent, lorsqu'un schéma minéral s'est mis en place, les molécules proches s'assemblent sur le même schéma tant que l'équilibre chimique de la chambre magmatique est en place, Super rectifiera peut-être, par exemple). Le problème est que fort de nos religions il est difficile d'échapper à l'idée de destinée de l'humain ainsi qu'à l'anthropocentrisme ne serait-ce qu'en tant que représentation. Si nous nous attendons forcément à ce que des ET arrivent avec un énorme cerveau, 4 doigts au bout de leurs deux bras, et de longues jambes grêles, on risque fort de passer à côté d'ET qui seraient de taille microscopique et dont les apparitions ne seraient que lumineuses et stratosphériques


...ou pas. 

Il est tout aussi légitime de supposer a priori que toutes les formes de vie dans l'univers dépendent du même schéma de base (avec évidemment des variantes selon le milieu *), que de penser a priori le contraire, comme tu le fais. Dans les deux cas, c'est un a priori, puisqu'en fait, personne n'en sait rien. 

Personnellement, je trouve que les 2 hypothèses ont autant d'intérêt, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait écarter la première sous prétexte d'anthropocentrisme.
C'est une piste comme une autre, que l'on peut suivre non pas par anthropocentrisme, mais juste par souci de tout envisager.

On pourrait tout autant reprocher à la seconde hypothèse un excès d' "anthropo-*ex*centrisme" , c'est-à-dire vouloir absolument que les vies extraterrestres soient de nature différente, pour toutes sortes de raisons qui ne sont pas forcément que scientifiques.


* Je ne dis pas "2 bras, 2 jambes, 2 yeux", etc., mais au moins des membres, des organes sensoriels... Ce n'exclut pas une certaine originalité dans les formes, les dimensions, les modes de vie (chaîne alimentaire ou ressource énergétique différente) ou de reproduction (bon, ça, je le laisse à vos fantasmes  ).

Mais c'est vrai que l'idée de formes de vies totalement atypiques et insoupçonnables est également passionnante.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

je n'ai pas exclu les formes étranges, tu oublierais ma formation universitaire. Je suis plus un familier des schistes de Burgess et de toutes ces formes oubliées qu'autre chose.

Rien que ces formes effacent la misérable imagination des scénaristes hollywoodiens&#8230; si tu ne connais pas, renseigne-toi, tu verras, il y a eu beaucoup d'essais dans la nature. Dont un bébé chimpanzé qui a acquis ses caractères sexuels à l'âge tendre. 

je n'exclue aucune forme. justement. 

tiens, je cite des dessins qu'on peut trouver chez Stephen Jay Gould (qui comme Glenn est pour moi quelqu'un d'important dans ma formation intellectuelle)






ça parait rien comme ça&#8230; mais pour des paléontologues (que j'ai failli être) c'est formidable !  :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

et pour le clin d'&#339;il :


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

pour ceux que ça intéresse et qui aiment les monstres venus from outer space


  

mon animal chéri là-dedans : opabina un peu devant hallucigenia !


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je n'ai pas exclu les formes étranges, tu oublierais ma formation universitaire. Je suis plus un familier des schistes de Burgess et de toutes ces formes oubliées qu'autre chose.
> 
> Rien que ces formes effacent la misérable imagination des scénaristes hollywoodiens&#8230; si tu ne connais pas, renseigne-toi, tu verras, il y a eu beaucoup d'essais dans la nature. Dont un bébé chimpanzé qui a acquis ses caractères sexuels à l'âge tendre.
> 
> je n'exclue aucune forme. justement.


Ben, où as-tu lu que j'ai dit le contraire ?  

Enfin bref, en résumé, on est d'accord, quoi.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ben, où as-tu lu que j'ai dit le contraire ?
> 
> Enfin bref, en résumé, on est d'accord, quoi.


oui.


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour ceux que ça intéresse et qui aiment les monstres venus from outer space
> 
> 
> mon animal chéri là-dedans : opabina un peu devant hallucigenia !




alem t'as pas un ovni un peu plus attrayant  ? 

parce que je me vois mal choisir mon prince charmant parmi ceux proposé


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> alem t'as pas un ovni un peu plus attrayant  ?
> 
> parce que je me vois mal choisir mon prince charmant parmi ceux proposé



bah ouais mais sinon on a que mackie disponible tu choisis qui ?


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

mackie n'a des yeux que pour petite cherie :rateau: 

il ne me reste que mon canard


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2008)

Cette discussion est amusante, finalement...  
Certains développent leur vérité comme ils pourraient parler... hmmm...
Du 11 septembre ?!...
Oeillères, parano + rapports "indiscutables" et approximations : secouez bien !... 

Un de mes oncles, un jour a tenté, de me vendre une élucubration sur l'explication "réelle" d'un évènement particulier de la seconde guerre mondiale (je n'en parlerais pas; ce n'est pas le sujet)...
Son explication reposait sur l'utilisation d'explosifs, et blablabla et blablabla... avec force détails et avis "sérieux" de soi-disants experts...
Sauf que j'avais manié et utilisé des explosifs pendant une année entière*, peu de temps auparavant et que ce qu'il essayait de me vendre ne tenait pas debout (c'est le cas de le dire  )...

Le but de mon message n'est pas d'atteindre le point godwin en comparant des situations historiques ou dans d'autres domaines, mais bien d'essayer de faire remarquer que les rapports officiels, officieux et autres théories sont à prendre avec des pincettes...
Ne vous jetez pas tête baissée dans une "idée" ou une "théorie" qui vous plaît... 

* en habits verts...


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Le but de mon message n'est pas d'atteindre le point godwin en comparant des situations historiques ou dans d'autres domaines, mais bien d'essayer de faire remarquer que les rapports officiels, officieux et autres théories sont à prendre avec des pincettes...
> Ne vous jetez pas tête baissée dans une "idée" ou une "théorie" qui vous plaît...
> 
> * en habits verts...



Ou du moins mettez un maillot avant de vous jeter 

Au XIXe, il y avait un discours scientiste (dont mon cher Jules Verne porte d'évidents stigmates  enfin la plupart du temps, pas dans tous ses bouquins mais c'est une autre histoire) qui, en gros, énonçait la toute-puissance du savoir (et de son application : la figure de l'ingénieur). On se moque souvent de cette "naïveté" aujourd'hui où la science fait parfois et même souvent peur. Mais en fait, il traîne toujours cette idée que la science sait et, plus grave , que les scientifiques savent. Le moindre rapport sur les effets (ou les non-effets) d'un phénomène quelconque est le plus souvent pris comme vérité d'évangile, plus rarement critiqué comme tromperie, mauvaise foi, etc. Il est rare qu'on présente tous ces rapports comme ce qu'ils sont la plupart du temps : des hypothèses de travail, appuyées sur des vrais arguments en général mais dont la vérité n'a rien à voir avec celle de 2+2 = 4. Mais les politiques n'aiment pas trop qu'on leur dise : "le problème est politique, on ne sait pas trop ce qui va se passer, c'est à vous de décider ou de demander aux gens de décider". Ils préfèrent s'appuyer sur les célèbres "experts", plus exactement sur leurs conclusions (car les experts, quand ils le sont, ont souvent des avis moins tranchés ou plus complexes), conclusions de préférence bien triées.

Il ne faut pas compter sur la science pour résoudre les problèmes de l'humanité à notre place. Elle peut aider, montrer des choses à éviter ou à privilégier, mais elle n'est pas là pour nous enlever notre liberté d'homme, elle ne le peut tout simplement pas parce qu'elle est beaucoup trop limitée pour nous tracer une route unique. Ce serait sans doute plus confortable (sans compter qu'on pourrait râler quand même ) mais il ne faut pas trop y compter.

À propos de la faune de Burgess dont parle alèm, lorsqu'elle a été étudiée, un certain nombre d'espèces ont été décrites. Ce n'était évidemment pas simples : il s'agit de traces fossiles de plus de 500 millions d'années. Et les experts s'y sont parfois trompés (il faut dire que les bestiaux en question ne ressemblent pour certains à rien de connu, pas plus à un calmar qu'à une langouste,  un chimpanzé ou une étoile de mer). Résultat, quelques années plus tard, certaines des espèces décrites sont passées à la trappe : on s'est aperçu, en fait on pense s'être aperçu que ces espèces étaient en fait des morceaux d'une même espèce : ce n'étaient pas machingenia et trucalena mais les pattes de machintruclenia d'une part, le dos de machintrucleina d'autre part. Vu que c'était inconnu, les experts pouvaient se tromper et s'étaient trompés. Il n'y a rien d'étonnant ou de scandaleux à ça. Le scandaleux, c'est de croire q'un scientifique a toujours raison, ça peut être aussi de croire qu'il a toujours tort, c'est le toujours qui est gênant là-dedans.

Un autre exemple de l'utilisation pas toujours saine de la science. Stephen Jay Gould qui a si bien parlé de la faune de Burgess, entre autres, était un anti-créationniste acharné (il a témoigné à des procès, etc.) N'empêche que, parce qu'il restait, aussi, critique envers le darwinisme orthodoxe, développant une variante du darwinisme (dont il se réclamait quand même) il s'est retrouvé, à son grand désespoir, brandi comme argument par les créationnistes qu'il combattait : puisqu'il disait que certains aspects du darwinisme était erronés, c'est que le darwinisme était faux et, tant qu'à faire, que l'évolution n'existait pas !


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mars 2008)

A propos du paradoxe de Fermi, juste pour rappel, ce dernier parle déjà en pourcentage de la vitesse de la lumière... Après Fermi était un grand physicien mais il a été plus précis sur ses gaz ou ses distributions (fermi-dirac) que sur le paradoxe qui est un calcul à la louche qui a surtout fait des émules parce que notre amis en plus d'être nobélisé parlait d'ET....
A+


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça, par contre, c'est absolument évident : parler du réchauffement de la planète pour un scientifique c'est aussi se donner un excellent argument pour récupérer de l'argent pour son labo.



Ah ouais???? Donc tu as donné plus de sous pour la recherche? 
A+


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

Pour reprendre dans l'approche Luc G et et tirhum 
Sciences , verité, connaissances etc sont  des concepts mouvants. Pour divers raisons les définitions concepts approches évoluent
Ainsi Jules Verne fut très marqué par le positivisme ( Comte) et en cela collait bien à l'époque (foi dans les bienfaits du developpement et progrès etc)

Et parfois des approches dites " non scientifiques"( au sens étroit occidental)  ont des outils interessants
 exemples
En medecine certaines approches non occidentales  abordent les choses radicalement differement ( par exemple concept du Chi  ou les approches ayurvédiques) et, après les avoir invalidées  on commmence à établir des ponts entre approches voire les enseigner en fac ( acupuncture par exemple)
Ou en physique  on rigole moins gras qu'avant face aux concepts sous jacents  présents  dans les conceptions de l'univers  differentes : hindoues, bouddhistes, taoistes, incas etc


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ah ouais???? Donc tu as donné plus de sous pour la recherche?
> A+



non il a alloué plus de sous à son propre labo, il est malin le Luc 

(ceci dit pour qu'on comprenne des trucs tous ensembles )


sinon, pour les apparitions d'ovni, j'ai vu que des dessins et des vidéos qu'on pourrait franchement croire bidonnées, personne n'a rien de sérieux à mettre sous les yeux ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Cette discussion est amusante, finalement...
> .../... bla bla et intelligent
> que je vous encourage à lire attentivement .../...​





Luc G a dit:


> Ou du moins mettez un maillot avant de vous jeter
> .../... bla bla intelligent
> que je vous encourage à lire attentivement .../...​





pascalformac a dit:


> Sciences , verité, connaissances etc sont  des concepts mouvants. .../... bla bla intelligent
> que je vous encourage à lire attentivement .../...​



Je ne saurai mieux dire. 
Suivant ce fil depuis le début avec attention, j'y apprends des choses, j'en élude d'autres, j'en creuse certaines (merci nénette). Mais si ce fil fait évoluer ma position, elle ne change pas fondamentalement, et surtout pas quand un post vient affirmer quelque chose avec virulence. Car non seulement la vérité est ailleurs  , mais elle n'est jamais absolue ni surtout définitive : "Tout ce que je sais, c'est que je ne sais rien."
(Socrate)

Sinon, oui cette discussion est amusante. Mais elle est surtout la preuve qu'un sujet du bar qui  démarre en rigolade - il n'y a qu'à voir les premiers posts - au risque de partir rapidement en vrille peut se redresser et devenir une discussion de haute volée agrémentée de réfléxions acidulées qui nous font, si j'ose dire, redescendre sur terre, merci Kisbizz  .


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> . Car non seulement la vérité est ailleurs


c'est une hypothese avérée !
( j'aime les running gags)


> , mais elle n'est jamais absolue ni surtout définitive : "Tout ce que je sais, c'est que je ne sais rien."
> (Socrate)


hmmmm pas si définitive ( se mefier du concept .. definitif )

Que fais tu de l'immense philosophe ( accessoirement fermier + acteur ) JEAN GABIN?
( en fait Jean-Loup Dabadie)

_Maintenant JE SAIS, JE SAIS QU'ON NE SAIT JAMAIS !.../...
C'est tout c'que j'sais ! Mais ça, j'le SAIS... !
_

  

( je vous ai épargné le reste de cette ringuardise )


----------



## estomak (29 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, pour les apparitions d'ovni, j'ai vu que des dessins et des vidéos qu'on pourrait franchement croire bidonnées, personne n'a rien de sérieux à mettre sous les yeux ?



Tu en trouves une palanquée sur dailymotion, mais c'est toujours prétexte a caution, surtout quand après, tu regardes la signature du posteur, tu te rends compte qu'il met en ligne des trucs dont tout le monde sait qu'ils sont faux ( le visage sur mars, mon chapeau qui s'envole...)

Par contre, j'aime bien l'émission C dans l'air, consacrée aux ovnis, en quatre parties. 
On y voit un mec du Cnes parler d'une catégorie D, 20% des observations, qui ne trouvent aucune explication scientifique. A la treizième minute de la partie 1.
http://www.dailymotion.com/popular/serval_x/video/x1l0w6_c-dans-air-1-sur-4_events
c'est en quatre partie.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> prétexte a caution


Pretexta c'est la soeur à Lemmy?
C'est un remake d'Alphaville avec des trans brésiliens? Un Russ Meyer venussien?
---
bon 
mode serieux ( du moins on va essayer)
Si je comprends   bien l'approche scientifique.... la qualité d'une video dépend de la réputation du posteur?

hmmm
sujet à caution


----------



## estomak (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pretexta c'est la soeur à Lemmy?
> C'est un remake d'Alphaville avec des trans brésiliens? Un Russ Meyer venussien?
> ---
> bon
> ...



Un petit peu. Faute de mieux. Comment veux tu savoir quand tu vois une vidéo, si c'est un canular ou non ? C'est assez difficile. Je suis pas spécialiste et je veux pas m'emballer sur des choses dont je suis pas sur (apres tu serais le premier à me sauter dessus a bras raccourcis   ). Une pizza balancée du 75 ème étage au caméscope ou un vol de goélands dans le crépuscule, et on pourrait y croire parfois.
Et si tu vois que le posteur mets en ligne des faux historiques, ça le crédibilise pas.
exemple http://dailymotion.alice.it/related/652830/video/xdy5m_nasa-et-divulgations-involontaires
comment tu veux savoir si c'est vrai ou pas, surtout que la qualité est pas top.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ah ouais???? Donc tu as donné plus de sous pour la recherche?
> A+





alèm a dit:


> non il a alloué plus de sous à son propre labo, il est malin le Luc&#8230;



 De fait, dans la recherche comme ailleurs, c'est souvent la foire d'empoigne et donner des crédits à Paul, c'est généralement les enlever à Pierre. Dans ce contexte, c'est souvent celui qui crie le plus fort (et de préférence, en criant à la catastrophe) qui récupèrera plus facilement des fonds. Ça ne veut pas dire que c'est forcément à tort, simplement que les crédits de recherche, c'est un peu comme les jugements : mieux vaut avoir un bon avocat, quitte éventuellement, à ce qu'il en rajoute un peu dans le pathos . Ce n'est pas général, non plus : certains domaines sensibles auront de toutes façons de l'argent mais d'autres en pâtissent.

(Il y a aussi la fraude scientifique avérée dans le même objectif mais, même si elle existe évidemment, il y a eu quelques cas qui ont fait du bruit ces dernières années, elle reste, enfin il me semble, très marginale. C'est plutôt ce glissement un peu pervers du genre "tous les moyens sont bons puisque la fin est saine et les justifie" qui me gêne même si je la comprends. Entre autres, elle me fait un peu peur à cause des retours éventuels de bâton. Si on crie au loup trop souvent sans qu'on voit jamais le loup, les gens risquent de ne même plus écouter les cris quand le loup sera vraiment là.

Je le répètre, il ne s'agit pas là d'un complot organisé (voir d'autres fils ) mais d'une tendance  "c'est pas grave d'en rajouter puisque c'est avec de bonnes intentions" qui existe depuis longtemps dans bien des domaines (au hasard, la politique ) mais qui a quand même pris pas mal de place en sciences. Conclusion, si vous ne voulez pas être confronté à ce type de problèmes, faites des maths théoriques (pas trop de l'arithmétique, il risque de vous falloir des ordinateurs ), ça limitera vos besoins et par là-même vos besoins de baratiner les financeurs


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> comment tu veux savoir si c'est vrai ou pas, surtout que la qualité est pas top.


très facile

je fais l'hypothese avérée que si c'est pas d'une source serieuse et/ou sur site totalement scientifique
je ne clique même pas 
( j'ai autre chose à faire que de regarder des videos gags pour naifs, ou venant d'azimuthés du ciboulot)


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...) d'azimuthés du ciboulot)


Ça par contre...
Ça existe !....


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> A la treizième minute de la partie 1.
> http://www.dailymotion.com/popular/serval_x/video/x1l0w6_c-dans-air-1-sur-4_events
> c'est en quatre partie.



La réflexion qui suit la définition du terme "soucoupes volantes" (1947) est intéressante. Pierre Lagrande dit, en substance, que les scientifiques faisant à l'époque barrière entre les experts et le public, avaient donné une grille de ce qu'il y avait à voir dans le ciel. De là, plus personne n'avait plus pris la peine de réellement le regarder.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> comment tu veux savoir si c'est vrai ou pas.....



croire a la personne ? 

ben , voilà ....

pendant longtemps j'ai entendu un type qui un soir a vu un truc bizarre avec des  lumieres descendre du ciel et parcourrir  les champs a quelques metre du sol sur plusieurs kilometres ... 
il les a suivis , puis etant pratiquement  en panne d'essence a renoncé a le poursuivre .

le recit a eté fait par mon ex mari : 
je l'ai toujours cru, je n'ai jamais mis sa parole en doute jusqu'au que je demande le divorce ... 
maintenant que on a divorcés je n'y crois plus


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> De fait, dans la recherche comme ailleurs, c'est souvent la foire d'empoigne et donner des crédits à Paul, c'est généralement les enlever à Pierre. Dans ce contexte, c'est souvent celui qui crie le plus fort (et de préférence, en criant à la catastrophe) qui récupèrera plus facilement des fonds. Ça ne veut pas dire que c'est forcément à tort, simplement que les crédits de recherche, c'est un peu comme les jugements : mieux vaut avoir un bon avocat, quitte éventuellement, à ce qu'il en rajoute un peu dans le pathos . Ce n'est pas général, non plus : certains domaines sensibles auront de toutes façons de l'argent mais d'autres en pâtissent.
> 
> (Il y a aussi la fraude scientifique avérée dans le même objectif mais, même si elle existe évidemment, il y a eu quelques cas qui ont fait du bruit ces dernières années, elle reste, enfin il me semble, très marginale. C'est plutôt ce glissement un peu pervers du genre "tous les moyens sont bons puisque la fin est saine et les justifie" qui me gêne même si je la comprends. Entre autres, elle me fait un peu peur à cause des retours éventuels de bâton. Si on crie au loup trop souvent sans qu'on voit jamais le loup, les gens risquent de ne même plus écouter les cris quand le loup sera vraiment là.
> 
> Je le répètre, il ne s'agit pas là d'un complot organisé (voir d'autres fils ) mais d'une tendance  "c'est pas grave d'en rajouter puisque c'est avec de bonnes intentions" qui existe depuis longtemps dans bien des domaines (au hasard, la politique ) mais qui a quand même pris pas mal de place en sciences. Conclusion, si vous ne voulez pas être confronté à ce type de problèmes, faites des maths théoriques (pas trop de l'arithmétique, il risque de vous falloir des ordinateurs ), ça limitera vos besoins et par là-même vos besoins de baratiner les financeurs



hey faut pas être médisant sur les mathématiciens... Le CNRS adore les gens qui publient dans de l'impact factor 0.5 ... Enfin bon de toutes les façons la vraie solution maintenant c'est de faire des choses dans la mode... Et ainsi respecter les très sains dogmes l'église de l'ANR 
Et puis qu'est-ce que l'on ferait sans les maths hein???????
Bah tiens, je vais m'écrire un petit lemme moi!
A+

ps: au passage fais de la gravité quantique t'auras pas plus de Sioux!!!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> hey faut pas être médisant sur les mathématiciens...



Je ne serai pas médisant, j'aime trop les maths pour ça (même si j'ai trop la flemme pour en faire maintenant)  Mais c'est vrai que c'est un des domaines où on peut éventuellement ne pas aller jouer les pleureuses pour avoir des sous. 

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet et pour reparler du temps qui compte autant que l'espace dans cette histoire d'ET, je rappelle aussi que, en soi, il n'est pas impossible d'aller vers une étoile en un temps acceptable grâce aux effets de contraction dues à la relativité pourvu qu'on accélère régulièrement. Le problème, c'est que si on revient après, disons quelques années ou dizaines d'années, il n'y aura plus depuis longtemps de mac sur terre vue que, sur terre, se seront écoulées quelques centaines ou quelques milliers d'années. Même Mackie aura un déambulateur 

Ces paradoxes temporels compliquent encore plus la notion de rencontre que la distance à parcourir : ceux qui voyagent rencontrent peut-être d'autres intelligences mais perdent, définitivement, tout lien avec leur propre civilisation.


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne serai pas médisant, j'aime trop les maths pour ça (même si j'ai trop la flemme pour en faire maintenant)  Mais c'est vrai que c'est un des domaines où on peut éventuellement ne pas aller jouer les pleureuses pour avoir des sous.
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir au sujet et pour reparler du temps qui compte autant que l'espace dans cette histoire d'ET, je rappelle aussi que, en soi, il n'est pas impossible d'aller vers une étoile en un temps acceptable grâce aux effets de contraction dues à la relativité pourvu qu'on accélère régulièrement. Le problème, c'est que si on revient après, disons quelques années ou dizaines d'années, il n'y aura plus depuis longtemps de mac sur terre vue que, sur terre, se seront écoulées quelques centaines ou quelques milliers d'années. Même Mackie aura un déambulateur
> 
> Ces paradoxes temporels compliquent encore plus la notion de rencontre que la distance à parcourir : ceux qui voyagent rencontrent peut-être d'autres intelligences mais perdent, définitivement, tout lien avec leur propre civilisation.



Oui le problème à cette échelle est que l'on est pas tous au même "ou" au même "quand"
Quant au paradoxe de Fermi je reste un peu toujours méchamment sur ma position!!!!
FPU etc.... c'est beau..... Mais c'est sûrement pas le paradoxe sus-mentionné qui fait la valeur de l'homme... 
A+

ps: en même temps pour les maths quand on voit tout l'argent dépensé pour Virgo.... Tout ça pour détecter des métros .... mais non je ne suis pas médisant


----------



## Chang (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> je rappelle aussi que, en soi, il n'est pas impossible d'aller vers une étoile en un temps acceptable grâce aux effets de contraction dues à la relativité pourvu qu'on accélère régulièrement. Le problème, c'est que si on revient après, disons quelques années ou dizaines d'années, il n'y aura plus depuis longtemps de mac sur terre vue que, sur terre, se seront écoulées quelques centaines ou quelques milliers d'années.



Ouhla, ca m'interesse bigrement ca, mais j'ai peur de ne pas suivre si faut etre un crack en maths pour comprendre.

Il y aurait il moyen de vulgariser une explication a ce phenomene ... de la relativite ? ou quel est le nom approprie que je fasse une petite recherche ?


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ouhla, ca m'interesse bigrement ca, mais j'ai peur de ne pas suivre si faut etre un crack en maths pour comprendre.
> 
> Il y aurait il moyen de vulgariser une explication a ce phenomene ... de la relativite ? ou quel est le nom approprie que je fasse une petite recherche ?




Tu peux par exemple, histoire de revenir aux origines, rechercher le "paradoxe de langevin", il y a un truc sur wikipedia (que je n'ai pas lu) et bien d'autres. Dans le tas, tu devrais trouver une version qui clarifie les choses pour toi.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Mars 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ouhla, ca m'interesse bigrement ca, mais j'ai peur de ne pas suivre si faut etre un crack en maths pour comprendre.
> 
> Il y aurait il moyen de vulgariser une explication a ce phenomene ... de la relativite ? ou quel est le nom approprie que je fasse une petite recherche ?


Je crois qu'on peut résumer ainsi : plus tu avances vite, plus le temps passe lentement. J'ai bon ? (j'suis pas un savant, moi, je parle sous votre contrôle...)


Est-ce que c'est un peu comme 2 engrenages ? Si on augmente la taille d'une roue (la vitesse), il faut diminuer la taille de l'autre roue (le temps) pour avoir le même résultat, et réciproquement ?

Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer que ce principe, même sous une forme infinitésimale, est valable à l'échelle terrestre ?
Si on passe sa vie dans un train à 300 km/h, on vieillit moins vite que si on reste cloué sur son lit ?  

Et si la terre, le soleil, et tout ce qui va avec, étaient stabilisés à un point fixe de l'univers (impossible, me direz-vous), le temps passerait à une vitesse infinie (donc impossible, me direz-vous) ?  

 
Bon, je vous laisse, je ramasse les copies dans une heure. :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut imaginer que ce principe, même sous une forme infinitésimale, est valable à l'échelle terrestre ?



Pour les trains, ça va pas aller très loin  Par contre, le système GPS intègre les corrections liés à cet effet relativiste (relativité restreinte).  Mais, pour tout simplifier, le GPS intègre aussi des corrections liés à la relativité générale (influence de la gravitation), ce qui est encore nettement plus compliqué.

Et si on ne faisait pas ces corrections, je vous dis pas le bordel  sur les routes avec tous ces gens qui se sont déshabitués de lire une carte


----------



## estomak (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne serai pas médisant, j'aime trop les maths pour ça (même si j'ai trop la flemme pour en faire maintenant)  Mais c'est vrai que c'est un des domaines où on peut éventuellement ne pas aller jouer les pleureuses pour avoir des sous.
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir au sujet et pour reparler du temps qui compte autant que l'espace dans cette histoire d'ET, je rappelle aussi que, en soi, il n'est pas impossible d'aller vers une étoile en un temps acceptable grâce aux effets de contraction dues à la relativité pourvu qu'on accélère régulièrement. Le problème, c'est que si on revient après, disons quelques années ou dizaines d'années, il n'y aura plus depuis longtemps de mac sur terre vue que, sur terre, se seront écoulées quelques centaines ou quelques milliers d'années. Même Mackie aura un déambulateur
> 
> Ces paradoxes temporels compliquent encore plus la notion de rencontre que la distance à parcourir : ceux qui voyagent rencontrent peut-être d'autres intelligences mais perdent, définitivement, tout lien avec leur propre civilisation.





Concrètement, si on va sur mars, que ça met disons dix ans, aller et retour, on revient et on a vieillit de 100 ans ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2008)

Pour en revenir à la vitesse de la lumière, je vais rechercher, mais j'ai un vague souvenir d'un bouquin de Hubert Reeves dans lequel il mentionne une particule qui irait plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière et qui a vite été éliminée des théories scientifiques parce qu'elle ne collait pas au modèle...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Concrètement, si on va sur mars, que ça met disons dix ans, aller et retour, on revient et on a vieillit de 100 ans ?



Disons que sur terre, on aura vielli par exemple de 10 ans, tandis que les astronautes n'auront vieilli que de 9 ans 364 jours et quelque chose (je suis incapable de te dire comme ça si l'écart est en secondes, en minutes ou en heures).



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour en revenir à la vitesse de la lumière, je vais rechercher, mais j'ai un vague souvenir d'un bouquin de Hubert Reeves dans lequel il mentionne une particule qui irait plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière et qui a vite été éliminée des théories scientifiques parce qu'elle ne collait pas au modèle...




Peut-être le tachyon qui, si je me rappelle bien était une particule  se déplaçant plus vite que la lumière mais tout aussi incapable de franchir la vitesse limite de la lumière, dans l'autre sens cette fois (incapable de ralentir ). Mais peut-être dis-je de grosses âneries, en tous cas chercher tachyon


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Peut-être le tachyon qui, si je me rappelle bien était une particule  se déplaçant plus vite que la lumière mais tout aussi incapable de franchir la vitesse limite de la lumière, dans l'autre sens cette fois (incapable de ralentir ). Mais peut-être dis-je de grosses âneries, en tous cas chercher tachyon




Quel manque de confiance ... En toi, c'est bien lui, et effectivement, il serait incapable de franchir la limite dans l'autre sens.

Toutefois, pour en revenir à la vitesse de la lumière, elle pose un problème de compréhension, car son concept heurte quelque peu le sens commun. Jr m'explique : La (théorie de la) relativité nous apprend que la vitesse de la lumière (appelons la C, et pour simplifier disons qu'elle s'élève à 300 Mm (méga mètres) par seconde) n'est pas relative. 

Prenons un exemple : supposons qu'il existe un appareil qui, tel le radar doppler pour la voiture de l'automobiliste irrespectueux des limitations de vitesse, puisse mesurer la vitesse d'un photon émis par un projecteur, et que deux exemplaires de cet hypothétique appareil soient utilisés, l'un solidaire du projecteur, et l'autre d'un vaisseau spatial capable de se déplacer à, disons 0,8C (80% de la vitesse de la lumière), vaisseau lancé à la poursuite du photon. Bien sûr, celui resté avec le projecteur trouvera que le photon se déplace à la vitesse de C, et on se dit que celui embarqué sur le vaisseau mesurera lui, environ 0,2 C (C-0,8C) ! Ben non, les deux appareils mesureront C, quelle que soit la vitesse du vaisseau, et (pire encore) quelle que soit sa direction (qu'il file derrière le photon, qu'il file dans la direction inverse, ou même qu'il parte depuis le but du photon et vienne à sa rencontre, la vitesse relative qu'il mesurera pour le photon sera toujours égale à C. Bien entendu, cet apparent paradoxe perceptuel n'en est pas un mathématiquement parlant, mais là, la démonstration est d'un niveau trop élevé pour mes modestes connaissances.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, cet apparent paradoxe perceptuel n'en est pas un mathématiquement parlant


 pourvu précisément qu'on adopte la position de la relativité restreinte qui a été "inventée" précisément pour ça. En (très très ) gros, puisque la vitesse de la lumière est constante (dans un certain cadre), pour pouvoir conserver les lois de la physique, l'addition des vitesses relatives par exemple, il faut "corriger" distance et temps en fonction de la vitesse, la correction étant nulle si la vitesse est nulle, infinie si la vitesse est celle de la lumière. 

Facile  il suffit de balancer aux bons endroits le facteur (1- racine(v.v/c.c)) et ça marche  Quand v est petit devant c, on multiplie ou divise par 1 ; quand v = c,  on multiplie ou divise par 0. 

Lorentz avait écrit ça avant que Einstein ne fasse son papier mais c'était pour lui essentiellement un moyen mathématique de résoudre un paradoxe tandis qu'Einstein a resitué dans un cadre théorique plus large et construit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Facile  il suffit de balancer aux bons endroits le facteur (1- racine(v.v/c.c)) et ça marche  Quand v est petit devant c, on multiplie ou divise par 1 ; quand v = c,  on multiplie ou divise par 0.



Ce sont d'ailleurs ces fameuses équations de Lorentz qui ont déterminé l'impossibilité de dépasser la vitesse de la lumière, puisque si v>C, racine de 1-v/C ne peut plus exister (les nombres négatifs n'ont pas de racine carrée).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2008)

Waow

ce fil va etre plus trappu à suivre  que les cours du CNAM ou du Collège de France...


----------



## boodou (31 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Waow
> 
> ce fil va etre plus trappu à suivre  que les cours du CNAM ou du Collège de France...



moi je suis à la recherche de la bonne recette pour le pot-au-feu, si quelqu'un peut fournir une explication vulgarisée


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Concrètement, si on va sur mars, que ça met disons dix ans, aller et retour, on revient et on a vieillit de 100 ans ?



Si on met dix ans pour un allé/retour Mars, on vieillira moins que ceux qui sont restés ... à vue de nez de quelques millionièmes de secondes, parce que 10 ans pour un tel trajet, faut vraiment pas aller vite*, et le décalage temporel étant provoqué par la vitesse ... 



(*) A supposer que Terre et Mars soient en opposition et au périhélie toutes deux de leurs orbites respectives aux deux extrémités du voyage, ça nous donne une distance maximale à parcourir de l'ordre de 1200 millions de Km (allé/retour, en tenant compte du fait qu'un trajet spatial ne s'effectue jamais en ligne droite, mais en suivant une orbite), soit, s'il faut 10 ans pour la parcourir, une vitesse de 3,8 Km/s, soit 0,00127% de la vitesse de la lumière, ce qui est très loin des vitesses relativistes qui doivent être atteintes pour que ce décalage temporel devienne mesurable. Si en plus on tient compte que ces voyages sont étudiés pour que les trajets aient lieu alors que terre et Mars sont au plus près, la distance à parcourir est alors à diviser par 4 environ, et ça représente donc une vitesse de moins d'un Km/s (donc inférieure à celle atteinte par certains avions actuels, de l'ordre de Mach 2,8)


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> moi je suis à la recherche de la bonne recette pour le pot-au-feu, si quelqu'un peut fournir une explication vulgarisée



Impossible.
Le Pot-Au-Feu, on l'a ou on l'a pas...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si on met dix ans pour un allé/retour Mars, on vieillira moins que ceux qui sont restés ... à vue de nez de quelques millionièmes de secondes, parce que 10 ans pour un tel trajet, faut vraiment pas aller vite*, et le décalage temporel étant provoqué par la vitesse ...
> 
> 
> 
> (*) A supposer que Terre et Mars soient en opposition et au périhélie toutes deux de leurs orbites respectives aux deux extrémités du voyage, ça nous donne une distance maximale à parcourir de l'ordre de 1200 millions de Km (allé/retour, en tenant compte du fait qu'un trajet spatial ne s'effectue jamais en ligne droite, mais en suivant une orbite), soit, s'il faut 10 ans pour la parcourir, une vitesse de 3,8 Km/s, soit 0,00127% de la vitesse de la lumière, ce qui est très loin des vitesses relativistes qui doivent être atteintes pour que ce décalage temporel devienne mesurable. Si en plus on tient compte que ces voyages sont étudiés pour que les trajets aient lieu alors que terre et Mars sont au plus près, la distance à parcourir est alors à diviser par 4 environ, et ça représente donc une vitesse de moins d'un Km/s (donc inférieure à celle atteinte par certains avions actuels, de l'ordre de Mach 2,8)



Oui, ça doit être à peu près ça. Disons qu'avec un voyage de 6 mois, dans la lignée de ce que font les sondes qu'on envoie vers Mars, le décalage devrait se situer, si je ne me plante pas, entre 1/10 et 1/100e de seconde. Pas de quoi concurrencer la pommade qui tue les rides


----------



## FataMorgana (31 Mars 2008)

Pour résumer simplement la relativité: 
Restreinte: la vitesse de la lumière est contante (pour un milieu donné) et il faut donc prendre en considérations les déformations espace-temps... 
Générale (parce que cette fois généralisée au problème de la gravité): les masses importantes ont une influence sur l'espace et le temps, en présence d'une grande masse, l'espace est déformé et le temps aussi... Ainsi, en passant près d'une planète, un faisceau lumineux verra sa trajectoire légèrement modifié.... 
A+


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Pour résumer simplement la relativité:





Serait-ce légèrement présomptueux?


----------



## FataMorgana (31 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Serait-ce légèrement présomptueux?



Au fond les idées sont plutôt simples, la technique est plus difficile... 
Einstein a écrit un très bon petit livre pour le niveau "bac" (de ses propres dire) pour expliquer la relativité restreinte.... 
Il n'y a qu'en mécanique quantique que tu peux trouver des résultats vraiment "contre-intuitifs"
A+


----------



## fedo (31 Mars 2008)

> Il n'y a qu'en mécanique quantique que tu peux trouver des résultats vraiment "contre-intuitifs"



euh t'y vas peut-être un peu fort là.

genre le domaine de la géométrie non commutative développé par Alain Connes.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Au fond les idées sont plutôt simples, la technique est plus difficile...
> Einstein a écrit un très bon petit livre pour le niveau "bac" (de ses propres dire) pour expliquer la relativité restreinte....
> Il n'y a qu'en mécanique quantique que tu peux trouver des résultats vraiment "contre-intuitifs"
> A+



   

Effectivement, en deux-trois pages (écrites par quelqu'un qui domine le sujet, pas par moi )  on peut se faire une bonne idée du pourquoi et du comment de la relativité restreinte.

Tandis que pour la mécanique quantique, Richard Feynman disait en substance : "si vous prétendez comprendre la mécanique quantique, c'est que vous n'avez rien compris. Mois je ne comprends pas". Il a quand même eu le Noble sur le sujet  Ce qu'il voulait dire, je pense, c'est que si on pouvait maîtriser les calculs de la mécanique quantique, notre pauvre cerveau avait du mal à se faire une raison sur la signification réelle de ces calculs mathématiques parfaitement vérifiés par l'expérience mais dont le sens physique était si totalement déroutant. Ceci dit, il avait beaucoup d'humour et n'était pas à une boutade près. Je le soupçonne d'y avoir quand même compris quelque chose, lui.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> euh t'y vas peut-être un peu fort là.
> 
> genre le domaine de la géométrie non commutative développé par Alain Connes.



Oui, mais ça c'est des maths, donc de l'abstrait : c'est tout à fait normal qu'il y ait des choses bizarres. Déjà, essaye de faire comprendre à quelqu'un qu'il y a autant d'entiers que de rationnels, d'abord, puis au cas où il aurait accepté ça, histoire d'enfoncer le clou, qu'il y a par contre beaucoup plus d'irrationnels que de rationnels tout en lui disant qu'on peut toujours les intercaler, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## fedo (31 Mars 2008)

> Oui, mais ça c'est des maths, donc de l'abstrait :



euh la géomètrie non commutative a des répercussions dans le concret, notamment, si mes souvenirs sont bons, sur l'écoulement/existence du temps à l'échelle miscroscopique.


----------



## estomak (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui, ça doit être à peu près ça. Disons qu'avec un voyage de 6 mois, dans la lignée de ce que font les sondes qu'on envoie vers Mars, le décalage devrait se situer, si je ne me plante pas, entre 1/10 et 1/100e de seconde. Pas de quoi concurrencer la pommade qui tue les rides



Donc potentiellement, on pourrait aller dans tout notre systeme solaire, sans risquer d'etre victime de ce décalage. C'est ce que je comprends. C'est quand meme halucinant toute cette histoire.

personne a entendu parler d'une éxoplanete qui serait vivable pour les hommes et qui aurait été repéré dans je sais pas quelle galaxie?
Un lointain souvenir. je crois avoir entendu ça une fois aux actus. je recherche sur google mais je trouve pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Effectivement, en deux-trois pages (écrites par quelqu'un qui domine le sujet, pas par moi )  on peut se faire une bonne idée du pourquoi et du comment de la relativité restreinte.
> 
> Tandis que pour la mécanique quantique, Richard Feynman disait en substance : "si vous prétendez comprendre la mécanique quantique, c'est que vous n'avez rien compris. Mois je ne comprends pas". Il a quand même eu le Noble sur le sujet  Ce qu'il voulait dire, je pense, c'est que si on pouvait maîtriser les calculs de la mécanique quantique, notre pauvre cerveau avait du mal à se faire une raison sur la signification réelle de ces calculs mathématiques parfaitement vérifiés par l'expérience mais dont le sens physique était si totalement déroutant. Ceci dit, il avait beaucoup d'humour et n'était pas à une boutade près. Je le soupçonne d'y avoir quand même compris quelque chose, lui.



Ben, faut dire que parvenir à générer des franges d'interférences avec un seul photon, ça surprend toujours le public non averti, comme de savoir que l'action d'une particule dépend plus de sa probabilité de se trouver à un endroit donné que de l'endroit où elle se trouve vraiment (ce qui explique les franges d'interférences évoquées plus haut), ça déroute quelque peu l'esprit non préparé .


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> personne a entendu parler d'une éxoplanete qui serait vivable pour les hommes et qui aurait été repéré dans je sais pas quelle galaxie?
> Un lointain souvenir. je crois avoir entendu ça une fois aux actus. je recherche sur google mais je trouve pas.




Elle est près de la naine rouge GI581, un peu loin quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle est près de la naine rouge GI581, un peu loin quand même




Mmmm Quand on voit que le premier Mackie venu pèserait là bas dans les 350 Kg, je trouve l'épithète "habitable" un poil optimiste


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> personne a entendu parler d'une éxoplanete qui serait vivable pour les hommes et qui aurait été repéré dans je sais pas quelle galaxie?
> Un lointain souvenir. je crois avoir entendu ça une fois aux actus. je recherche sur google mais je trouve pas.



une exoplanète (une planète hors de notre système solaire) possédant a-priori (encore ! ) les conditions propices à la vie terrestre a en effet été découverte à quelques années-lumière de chez nous. J'ai utilisé le terme "conditions propices" dans ma recherche et j'avais ça en tête dans mon souvenir car Rien, absolument rien, ne dit qu'elle serait vivable pour les hommes.
et encore une fois, on pense à "homme" et pas à d'autres espèces vivantes qui sont souvent moins spécifiques que nous (les bactéries, les champignons, les plathelminthes, etc)


----------



## estomak (31 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle est près de la naine rouge GI581, un peu loin quand même


ah merci, 
Les astronomes de la collaboration Probing Lensing Anomalies NETwork (PLANET), dirigée par Jean-Philippe Beaulieu de l'Institut d'Astrophysique de Paris (1), ont découvert une exoplanète dont les caractéristiques se rapprochent de celles de notre Terre, mais située à 25 000 années-lumière de notre propre système solaire. La nouvelle planète de seulement 5 masses terrestres se trouve à 3 fois la distance Terre-Soleil de son étoile et tourne autour d'elle en 10 ans. Sa température estimée est de l'ordre de 53 degrés Kelvin (-220 degrés Celsius). Elle est donc solide, composée probablement de roches et de glace. Cette détection suggère que ces planètes froides, de masse équivalente à quelques masses terrestres sont beaucoup plus fréquentes que les planètes de type Jupiter. 

.



alèm a dit:


> une exoplanète (une planète hors de notre système solaire) possédant a-priori (encore ! ) les conditions propices à la vie terrestre a en effet été découverte à quelques années-lumière de chez nous. J'ai utilisé le terme "conditions propices" dans ma recherche et j'avais ça en tête dans mon souvenir car Rien, absolument rien, ne dit qu'elle serait vivable pour les hommes.
> et encore une fois, on pense à "homme" et pas à d'autres espèces vivantes qui sont souvent moins spécifiques que nous (les bactéries, les champignons, les plathelminthes, etc)



merci alem
  moi aussi je trouvais pas 'planete vivable' 
-250 degrés célsius, y'a rien qui peut vire a ces températures là j'imagine. ma mémoire m'a trahi.:rose: 
pas vivable.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> merci alem
> moi aussi je trouvais pas 'planete vivable'
> -250 degrés célsius, y'a rien qui peut vire a ces températures là j'imagine. ma mémoire m'a trahi.:rose:
> pas vivable.


encore une fois, pas vivable pour qui ?

toi ? oui, sans aucun doute, tu serais congelé

pour une autre chimie organique ? va savoir si on remplaçait le carbone par de la silice pour essayer ?


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> encore une fois, pas vivable pour qui ?



Et oui, que considère-t-on comme vie-extraterrestre ? 

Là est toute la question


----------



## estomak (31 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et oui, que considère-t-on comme vie-extraterrestre ?
> 
> Là est toute la question



un lombric, un végétal, un organisme, moi j'imagine. Tout ce qui n'est pas un rocher. Tout ce qui nait, croit et meurt.
Enfin, c'est dur à définir.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> un lombric, un végétal, un organisme, moi j'imagine. Tout ce qui n'est pas un rocher. Tout ce qui nait, croit et meurt.
> Enfin, c'est dur à définir.




certains vers vivent à des températures de plusieurs centaines de degrés dans le cas des souffleurs voire à des températures glaciales pour les sources suintantes froides ; sous des centaines de kilogrammes de pression sans jamais voir la lumière qui n'arrive pas à des kilomètres sous la surface de l'eau en puisant leur énergie dans des sources d'acide sulfurique un lieu idéal pour des vers, des moules et des crabes qu profitent de ces lieux 
Certes un cousin (éloigné) comme Lombric n'y survivrait pas deux secondes, un végétal lambda, toi non plus 

par contre, tu as tort : *les minéraux naissent et croissent* (en particulier dans les chambres magmatiques). Mais tu as raison sur un point : ils ne meurent pas, c'est-à-dire que leurs molécules ne sont pas réutilisées. Quoique si l'on se penche sur le cas des nanobes  ça peut se compliquer


----------



## FataMorgana (31 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> euh la géomètrie non commutative a des répercussions dans le concret, notamment, si mes souvenirs sont bons, sur l'écoulement/existence du temps à l'échelle miscroscopique.



Ah.... Depuis quand la physique quantique ne possède que des opérateurs commutatifs? 
Et puis on essaie de faire simple là... 
A+

ps


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, faut dire que parvenir à générer des franges d'interférences avec un seul photon, ça surprend toujours le public non averti, comme de savoir que l'action d'une particule dépend plus de sa probabilité de se trouver à un endroit donné que de l'endroit où elle se trouve vraiment (ce qui explique les franges d'interférences évoquées plus haut), ça déroute quelque peu l'esprit non préparé .



Surtout qu'elle ne se trouve nulle part, elle a juste une probabilité de se trouver quelque part, n'oublions pas qu'en physique quantique la notion de "trajectoire" n'existe plus!!!
A+

ps2: et attention le photon n'est pas une particule... Einstein le définissait comme un "concept"!!!!!!
Bon après on peut parler de particules de masse nulle, mais j'ai cru comprendre ici que les gens n'avait pas trop envie que l'on se perde en jargon technique et que l'on vulgarise au maximum!!!
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Surtout qu'elle ne se trouve nulle part, elle a juste une probabilité de se trouver quelque part, n'oublions pas qu'en physique quantique la notion de "trajectoire" n'existe plus!!!
> A+



Si si, elle se trouve bien quelque part, mais selon le principe d'incertitude d'Heisenberg, plus on en sait sur sa position, moins on en sait sur sa trajectoire, et vice versa, d'où cette notion de statistique inhérente à la physique quantique.

quant au photon, c'est bien une particule, et sa masse, si elle est très faible, n'est pas nulle, puisqu'il dispose d'une énergie suffisante pour faire basculer un électron d'un niveau d'énergie à un autre dans son atome, et que correctement synchronisé avec ses petits copains, il est capable de bien plus encore (ça s'appelle un laser) !.


----------



## FataMorgana (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si si, elle se trouve bien quelque part, mais selon le principe d'incertitude d'Heisenberg, plus on en sait sur sa position, moins on en sait sur sa trajectoire, et vice versa, d'où cette notion de statistique inhérente à la physique quantique.
> 
> quant au photon, c'est bien une particule, et sa masse, si elle est très faible, n'est pas nulle, puisqu'il dispose d'une énergie suffisante pour faire basculer un électron d'un niveau d'énergie à un autre dans son atome, et que correctement synchronisé avec ses petits copains, il est capable de bien plus encore (ça s'appelle un laser) !.



Capable d'avoir une trajectoire en physique quantique? ça touche au prix Nobel... !!!!!!
D'autre part le pavage de l'espace par l'incertitude d'Heisenberg sert aussi à la physique statistique ou les trajectoire sont rarement niées... 
Quant au photon, la nuance se fait en effet sur la masse qui, s'accordant à l'electrodynamique quantique est nécessairement nulle... La particule mis en cause sur la question de sa masse est le neutrino!!!!!!!!!!
Le photon aurait une masse ça embèterait bien la physique moderne et ça mettrait violement en cause la relativité (si peu de chose au fond)... Le photon a une masse "relativiste" (rien à voir avec la masse)....
Le photon est appelé particule par abus de langage, mais ce n'en est pas une, c'est un boson intermédiaire qui permet les intéractions... De nombreuses discussions ont lieu sur le fait que le photon est ou non une particule... Comme je le disais, rendons à Einstein ce qui lui revient... 

"Le photon est un concept pour expliquer les interactions entre les rayonnements électromagnétiques et la matière. Comme pour les autres particules élémentaires, il a une dualité onde-particule. On ne peut parler de photon en tant que particule qu&#8217;au moment de l&#8217;interaction. En dehors de toute interaction, on ne sait pas &#8212; et on ne peut pas savoir &#8212; quelle « forme » a ce rayonnement. On peut imaginer que le photon serait une concentration qui ne se formerait qu&#8217;au moment de l&#8217;interaction, puis s&#8217;étalerait, et se reformerait au moment d&#8217;une autre interaction. On ne peut donc pas parler de « localisation » ni de « trajectoire » du photon."
A+

ps: pour le laser il s'agit de l'inversion de population, due à Einstein et je ne suis pas sûr du nombre de joints qu'il faut fumer pour faire l'exploit d'en conclure à la masse du photon... Ou alors comme je le disais le prix Nobel est tout prêt...


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

ceci dit, Boson, c'est une superbe marque d'amplis à lampes&#8230;



ok je reviens dans le sujet avec une vidéo !


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ok je reviens dans le sujet avec une vidéo !




[DM]x4wyy9[/DM]


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, Boson, c'est une superbe marque d'amplis à lampes



Euuh ... Tu confond pas avec Bose, là


----------



## estomak (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh ... Tu confond pas avec Bose, là



j'osais pas le dire.  
:love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh ... Tu confond pas avec Bose, là





estomak a dit:


> j'osais pas le dire.
> :love:




je confonds avec rien, c'est vous qui n'avez aucune culture bande de gros nases

Boson fabrique des amplis à lampes de gratteux au look de Vox et sonnant proche des Mesa Boogie !


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2008)

alors que Bose fabrique juste des boitiers en plastique avec de l&#8217;électronique dedans


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh ... Tu confond pas avec Bose, là



Des Bose à lampes, ce serait rigolo  Chaud devant !


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mars 2008)

okki !!!!

 nous voilà .... apres avoir des ovnis compliqué a expliquer  entre mathématiques , physique quantique, ayonnements électromagnétiques , mécanique quantique ( et je vous epargne les autres termes indecents et barbares )  que on arrive aux lampes et amplis :

est que les ovnis ecoutent aussi  la musique  ?


----------



## estomak (1 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> okki !!!!
> 
> nous voilà .... apres avoir des ovnis compliqué a expliquer  entre mathématiques , physique quantique, ayonnements électromagnétiques , mécanique quantique ( et je vous epargne les autres termes indecents et barbares )  que on arrive aux lampes et amplis :
> 
> est que les ovnis ecoutent aussi  la musique  ?





oui!
Dans le fin fond de l'univers ils écoutent des émissions de radios émises durant les années cinquante, soixante! 
ils écoutent du cloclo, des trucs comme ça j'imagine.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> okki !!!!
> 
> nous voilà .... apres avoir des ovnis compliqué a expliquer  entre mathématiques , physique quantique, ayonnements électromagnétiques , mécanique quantique ( et je vous epargne les autres termes indecents et barbares )  que on arrive aux lampes et amplis :
> 
> est que les ovnis ecoutent aussi  la musique  ?



En tous cas, les sondes voyager sont parties vers la sortie du système solaire avec, en plus des petits dessins qui accompagnaient déjà les sondes pionner, un videodisque contenant entre autres de la musique. Donc, d'ici quelques siècles ou millénaires, on verra peut-être (enfin façon de parler, parce qu'on ne verra pas grand-chose ) les habitants de Zeta de la Lyre se trémousser en cadence sur la cinquième de Ludwig 

(en espérant qu'ils ont des oreilles, enfin au moins une )


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

y avaient ti  pas aussi d'autres zikmus? Beatles?


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y avaient ti  pas aussi d'autres zikmus? Beatles?



Si, il y avait aussi de la musique moderne (mais je ne sais pas quoi exactement). En tous cas, vu l'époque, ils auront échappé à Céline Dion


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

hmmm
c'est eux qui l'ont déposée..
c'est une forme de guerre pyschologique...
 ou
  mon hypothese avérée:
c'est un ET dont on chercha à  se débarasser 

( un peu comme envoyer un geneur  dans un obscur poste  à l'étranger , loin , loin, très loin ,  , où il peut raler tant qu'il veut tout le monde s'en fout)


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2008)

E.T c'est mon cousin !


----------



## estomak (1 Avril 2008)

ce qui me gène le plus c'est que mêmes mes conversations téléphoniques finiront pas se balader dans le fin fond du cosmos. J'ai de quoi rougir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> [DM]x4wyy9[/DM]




LA vache, j'ai regardé ça alors qu'un vieux Status Quo tournait sur mon iTunes, ça allait exactement au même rythme... On aurait dit une animation iTunes


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2008)

Bon alors?

Au bout de 23 pages, vous avez trouvé la solution ou pas?
ILS existent ou bien?


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon alors?
> 
> Au bout de 23 pages, vous avez trouvé la solution ou pas?
> ILS existent ou bien?



Ils est plus que probable que oui, de là à prétendre qu'ils sont à l'origine des OVNIS....
Donc, pour te citer, la meilleure réponse semble
"ou bien?"
tininininininininin
A+


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon alors?
> 
> Au bout de 23 pages, vous avez trouvé la solution ou pas?
> ILS existent ou bien?



Ben, justement, on rentre là dans une question subsidiaire qui ne l'est pas tant que ça subsidiaire. En gros, beaucoup subodorent qu'ils existent mais qu'on ne peut le vérifier (ça me rappelle quelqu'un, ça mais ce serait un autre sujet, pour le comptoir de préférence ).

Or ça nous ramène à la question bien connue (la réponse l'étant moins ) : qu'est-ce que l'existence si nous n'en avons pas conscience ? Dans le cas présent, on peut espérer que les éventuels ET, ayant eux-même conscience de leurs existence font de cette existence une réalité mais plus généralement ? C'est un débat bien connu en maths, pour simplifier : est-ce que les maths préexistent à l'écriture des axiomes, théorèmes, etc. ou pas ?

Pour les copies, après les vacances


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ben, justement, on rentre là dans une question subsidiaire qui ne l'est pas tant que ça subsidiaire. En gros, beaucoup subodorent qu'ils existent mais qu'on ne peut le vérifier (ça me rappelle quelqu'un, ça mais ce serait un autre sujet, pour le comptoir de préférence ).
> 
> Or ça nous ramène à la question bien connue (la réponse l'étant moins ) : qu'est-ce que l'existence si nous n'en avons pas conscience ? Dans le cas présent, on peut espérer que les éventuels ET, ayant eux-même conscience de leurs existence font de cette existence une réalité mais plus généralement ? C'est un débat bien connu en maths, pour simplifier : est-ce que les maths préexistent à l'écriture des axiomes, théorèmes, etc. ou pas ?
> 
> Pour les copies, après les vacances




"et si tout n'était qu'illusion, si rien n'existait vraiment? Dans ce cas j'aurais payé ma moquette beaucoup trop cher"
_Woody Hallen_


----------



## fedo (1 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> "et si tout n'était qu'illusion, si rien n'existait vraiment? Dans ce cas j'aurais payé ma moquette beaucoup trop cher"
> _Woody Hallen_



c'est une allusion à ce bouquin et à certains résultats de la physique quantique ?

ça tombe nous ne sommes qu'une suite complexe de O et de I dans une énorme simulation informatique et les OVNI ne sont que des bugs d'affichage.
Ah ces pilotes ATI...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Je suis la seule à les voir les hommes en vert ici ?


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2008)

Tiens je profite du sujet : c'est quelle nouvelle et auteur ou on parle de l'arrivée d'extra-terrestre sur terre qui viennent aider les humains, qui sont arrivés à leur fin, à mieux vivre, tout en se cachant parce qu'ils ressemblent à des démons ?


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je suis la seule à les voir les hommes en vert ici ?



rassure-toi, ça va bien se passer, rassure-toi :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens je profite du sujet : c'est quelle nouvelle et auteur ou on parle de l'arrivée d'extra-terrestre sur terre qui viennent aider les humains, qui sont arrivés à leur fin, à mieux vivre, tout en se cachant parce qu'ils ressemblent à des démons ?



Arthur C. Clarke si je me souviens bien.


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Arthur C. Clarke si je me souviens bien.



Merci, ce sont "Les enfants d'Icare". Excellent livre ...

Peu probable évidement ...


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je suis la seule à les voir les hommes en vert ici ?



C'est du toc, rien que de la peinture.
Et c'est prouvé, je l'ai vu, de mes yeux vu : y en a, des fois, ils sont verts et des fois ils ne le sont plus. Alors, c'est clair que c'est du bidon (de peinture). On en a même vu à une époque qui faisaient dans l'original, violets qu'ils étaient mais ça ne prend pas avec moi, tu grattes un peu et ils sont tous roses comme des bébés


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est du toc, rien que de la peinture.
> Et c'est prouvé, je l'ai vu, de mes yeux vu : y en a, des fois, ils sont verts et des fois ils ne le sont plus. Alors, c'est clair que c'est du bidon (de peinture). On en a même vu à une époque qui faisaient dans l'original, violets qu'ils étaient mais ça ne prend pas avec moi, tu grattes un peu et ils sont tous roses comme des bébés



les gars ya un disciple de David Vincent je propose qu'on installe un clone à sa place


----------



## estomak (1 Avril 2008)

une question.
Nos yeux nous conditionnent a ne voir que ce que l'on peut voir, dans le spectre des couleurs, avec notre cristallin, mais les chiens, les hiboux, les lezards ect , ne voient pas la même chose que nous. Jusque là j'ai bon je pense.
Donc, est-ce qu'on peut imaginer que des êtres sachent échapper à notre regard même en étant en face de nous?


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> une question.
> Nos yeux nous conditionnent a ne voir que ce que l'on peut voir, dans le spectre des couleurs, avec notre cristallin, mais les chiens, les hiboux, les lezards ect , ne voient pas la même chose que nous. Jusque là j'ai bon je pense.
> Donc, est-ce qu'on peut imaginer que des êtres sachent échapper à notre regard même en étant en face de nous?



oui, on peut l'imaginer. (le mot est important )


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> une question.
> Nos yeux nous conditionnent a ne voir que ce que l'on peut voir, dans le spectre des couleurs, avec notre cristallin, mais les chiens, les hiboux, les lezards ect , ne voient pas la même chose que nous. Jusque là j'ai bon je pense.
> Donc, est-ce qu'on peut imaginer que des êtres sachent échapper à notre regard même en étant en face de nous?



Beaucoup de question à ce sujet... Dimensions cachées etc... C'est aussi un débat philosophique important (je pense que l'on peut s'intéresser aux interrogations de Kant à ce sujet, au fond nos perceptions ne sont qu'une question de sensibilité.... Enfin je ne crois pas qu'il amène de conclusion au débat de la "réalité" de l'espace....)... Maintenant en supposant qu'un être soit à la fois imperceptible et invisible comment peut-on en déduire sont existence... 
D'autre part n'oublions pas qu'un certains nombre d'appareil permettent d'analyser de large spectre en dehors du visible et que pour le moment rien n'a été observé d'extraordinaire... 
A+


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2008)

Deux choses qui me gênent, dans ce sondage :

 l'absence de l'indispensable "Je ne sais pas", éventuellement complété de "et je m'en fiche pas mal, j'ai déjà assez d'ennuis comme ça"
son français hésitant.


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

tu dis ça parce que tu es en colère&#8230; (sacha guitry, je cite les sources comme zamal ! )


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je suis la seule à les voir les hommes en vert ici ?



Green Man group


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Deux choses qui me gênent, dans ce sondage :
> 
> l'absence de l'indispensable "Je ne sais pas", éventuellement complété de "et je m'en fiche pas mal, j'ai déjà assez d'ennuis comme ça"
> son français hésitant.




 Débattre sur "je ne sais pas" ça me semble un peu ardu....
Ici on échange des points de vue, il ne me semble pas avoir vu quiconque affirmer clairement quelque chose.... Les OVNI touchent plus à la "croyance" qu'au savoir... S'il s'agit ensuite de parler de savoir, à toi de juger si une interprétation probabiliste correspond à une réalité, un savoir ou une croyance... 
 Arf désolé pour le français, mais passion quand tu nous tiens.....
A+


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> au fond nos perceptions ne sont qu'une question de sensibilité...


minute 
c'est AUSSI une question de politique fiscale
( ouais bon , celle ci dépend de la couleur ou la sensibilité politique... mais quand même ...) 
 

ps à propos de perception de couleur ,  fatamorgana à 1000 posts boule gris et non vert , à mon avis y a une manip spacio-temporelle  là dessous., faut mettre Mulder sur l'affaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> minute
> c'est AUSSI une question de politique fiscale
> ( ouais bon , celle ci dépend de la couleur ou la sensibilité politique... mais quand même ...)



C'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a passé Mars, la perception des choses changent fondamentalement


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a passé Mars, la perception des choses changent fondamentalement


passé Mars c'est carrément de l'évasion...


----------



## kisbizz (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon alors?
> 
> Au bout de 23 pages, vous avez trouvé la solution ou pas?
> ILS existent ou bien?




il faut croire que oui et que meme ils ont une religion et qu'ils ecoutent de la musique   




Luc G a dit:


> qu'est-ce que l'existence si nous n'en avons pas conscience ?
> Pour les copies, après les vacances




parfait , mes vacances  sont en aout , pas avant .....j'ai le temps d'aller copier sur google  




TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a passé Mars, la perception des choses changent fondamentalement



pareil sur ma lune


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pareil sur ma lune



:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> passé Mars c'est carrément de l'évasion...



Je te rappelle que la ceinture d'astéroïdes *n'est pas* une barrière douanière


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

c'est quoi alors?  une ceinture de contention?
_ma gaine me tue.._


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te rappelle que la ceinture d'astéroïdes *n'est pas* une barrière douanière



En fait ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Tout comme la zone 51, il existe un programme top secret qui permet de faire baisser le chômage en mutant des demandeurs d'emploi sur les astéroïdes en tant que douanier. Histoire d'être prêt à taxer les ET qui passent par là afin de financer les indemnités des chômeurs restés sur terre ...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En fait ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Tout comme la zone 51, il existe un programme top secret qui permet de faire baisser le chômage en mutant des demandeurs d'emploi sur les astéroïdes en tant que douanier. Histoire d'être prêt à taxer les ET qui passent par là afin de financer les indemnités des chômeurs restés sur terre ...


Ah je vois que tu as vu la video ( sortie secretement par le beau frère de la soeur d'une cliente du salon de coiffure où se rend celui qui a posté la video)

ceci dit on peut s'interroger sur le sens à donner à ca:


> en mutant des


S'agit il de mutation au sens transfert ( négocié avec les syndicats mondiaux)?
ou
de mutation au sens *biologique*?

Un peu des deux ,  car dans la vidéo on voit un douanier moldovalaque avec 7 bras ( pratique pour les fouilles) et 12 yeux à vision périphérique et connection au fichier central des contrevenants ( dit fichier central  ET , fichier des  Extra Tricheurs)
Il semblerait par ailleurs que ces mutations soient pilotées par un pool de chirurgiens esthetiques brésiliens ayant flairé le marché juteux , garantie de travail sérieux.


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2008)

> Je te rappelle que la ceinture d'astéroïdes *n'est pas* une barrière douanière



ça me donne des idées, je vais installer un paradis fiscal sur la face cachée de la Lune parmi les Golgoth, personne n'osera y faire exécuter une commission rogatoire.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> S'agit il de mutation au sens transfert ( négocié avec les syndicats mondiaux)?
> ou
> de mutation au sens *biologique*?



La meilleure mutation que je connaisse, c'est celle qu'on applique au jus de raisin en train de fermenter pour faire ces purs bijous que peuvent être un bon Banyuls ou un bon Maury.

Et quand vous dégustez ça, vous vous dites que, oui, il y a des choses extra-terrestres qui existent et sont arrivées sur terre.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

y a eu des visiteurs de la planete Bacchus ZcB4 ( 3 è galaxie à gauche du bar), y a pas d'autre explication


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Et quand vous dégustez ça, vous vous dites que, oui, il y a des choses extra-terrestres qui existent et sont arrivées sur terre.



Ils avaient déjà fait le coup avec la soupe au choux. Cela dit la danse de Diogène dans la quelle le hulla hop est remplacé par un tonneau a quelque chose d'éminemment érotique. Bataille 1er roi de Vénus la pratique sur une fourrure.


----------



## estomak (2 Avril 2008)

mais au fait, ils fabriquent quoi sur l'iss, concrètement? 
Quelqu'un le sait-il?
on en entend jamais parler.
c'est quoi l'intérêt des résultats des expériences menées sur l'iss? pas de voir si un boomerang qu'on lance revient en impesanteur, ou pas seulement de la prévision météo - pas que ça, je pense.
Eux, ils doivent en avoir des infos sur les ovnis, si il y'en a.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> mais au fait, ils fabriquent quoi sur l'iss, concrètement?
> Quelqu'un le sait-il?
> on en entend jamais parler.



yakademanderagoogle



estomak a dit:


> c'est quoi l'intérêt des résultats des expériences menées sur l'iss? pas de voir si un boomerang qu'on lance revient en impesanteur, ou pas seulement de la prévision météo - pas que ça, je pense.



ils ne font pas vraiment de la prévision météo, ils étudient aussi comment toi tu pourrais te déplacer dans l'univers via différentes expériences tu n'essayes même pas de te renseigner t'es sur le web mec et ça sert à ça en priorité, pas à se branlotter sur des théories du complot (ou alors faut alterner avec les sites pornos histoire de ne pas se faire toujours la même tendinite )



estomak a dit:


> Eux, ils doivent en avoir des infos sur les ovnis, si il y'en a.



bah bien sûr, vla ti pas que c'est reparti 

au choix :

onnouscachetout

ou

[DM]x3b4fo[/DM]

c'est ptêt mes origines judéo-chrétiennes qui me bloquent à propos des théories du complot faut pas vraiment parler du  Protocole des Sages de Sions chez moi, faut dire


----------



## estomak (2 Avril 2008)

merci alem!
j'ai déja lu ça. Des experiences sur l'impesanteur, sur les façons de se mouvoir, mais je me demandais juste, concrètement, ça donne quoi, en terme de résultats?
Qu'a t'on découvert de conséquent?
Et là, Google est plus ton ami.
Je lis souvent science et vie, et je vois rarement des articles du style, on a fait telle expérience sur telle propriété dans l'iss et voilà la conclusion. 
-_et tout ça avec mes impots! je me demande si c'est pas eux qui regardent des films pornos!_
Moi je veux du résultat.
quand tu lis des rapports d'astronautes de la mission apollo, ils ont quasiment tout vu des ovnis, ou des choses inexplicables, comme John glenn,récemment, le disait, alors logiquement, ceux qui sont sur l'iss doivent en voir aussi. Et là encore, Google n'est plus ton ami. Ca n'a rien de choquant, se poser la question.
On ne mène aucune expérience sur les Ovnis dans l'iss? Vrai ou faux, nous n'en savons rien.

C'est une question. C'est tout. Aucun rapport avec les théories du complot. Merci de pas chercher à me ridiculiser. je suis pas fou ou dépressif comme tous ces maniaques du complot!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Merci de pas chercher à me ridiculiser.



C'est vrai, ton pseudo se suffit à lui même pour ça...  



je déconne, hein...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

regarde comment  tu réfléchis : "Si on ne me dit rien, c'est qu'on nous cache des choses."

ce n'est rien d'autre que ça cette fameuse théorie du complot. Ce n'est pas te ridiculiser mais c'est décrypter comment tu construis ta pensée.

quelles expériences pourraient-on faire sur des phénomènes observatoires dans l'ISS ? je ne suis pas sûr que la station soit aussi perfectionnée que les batteries de radars que nous possédons sur Terre.

par contre, si tu veux lire des trucs sérieux concernant la recherche fondamentale, oublie Science et Vie , va plutôt voir du côté de Nature ou de La Recherche&#8230; parce que Science et Vie ils adorent les ovnis, ça c'est bien vrai&#8230;


----------



## estomak (2 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> regarde comment  tu réfléchis : "Si on ne me dit rien, c'est qu'on nous cache des choses."
> 
> ce n'est rien d'autre que ça cette fameuse théorie du complot. Ce n'est pas te ridiculiser mais c'est décrypter comment tu construis ta pensée.
> 
> ...



Science et vie , moi j'aime bien. C'est pas trop compliqué. c'est accessible pour mon cortex et c'est vrai qu'ils parlent souvent de vie extra-terrestre.

Ensuite, oui, il y'a toujours une histoire officielle et une histoire officieuse. tu es d'accord?
c'est pas de la théorie du complot. je fais partie de ceux qui pensent qu'on nous dit pas forcément tout. Il suffit d'ouvrir un bouquin d'histoire de France ou d'allumer sa télé, pour s'en rendre compte.
la théorie du complot, c'est croire que tout procède d'une histoire concertée de cabalistes qui s'entendent pour parvenir à telles ou telles fins. C'est aussi une explication hystérique de l'histoire. Mais ça n'est pas la mienne. Nulle part. Moi je pense que l'histoire est chaotique, comme l'univers, au contraire, mais ça n'empêche pas que je pense qu'on ne nous dit pas tout, en politique, en économie, comme ailleurs.
Sinon, faut etre vraiment naif.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

mais si on nous dit tout, regarde Arnaud Lagardère : sa société n'a pas fait de profits grâce à un délit d'initié. l'AMF a d'ailleurs validé cette "vérité" en leur envoyant ses griefs&#8230; 

Je veux bien croire qu'on ne nous dit pas tout. Mais de là à croire que sur l'ISS, on ne voit pas les résultats, j'ai comme qui dirait des doutes. Mais encore, là, je t'avoue que j'ai arrêté Science et Vie à 15 ans lorsque j'ai compris que ce n'était pas ce qu'il fallait que je lise pour les études de sciences que je voulais faire (quoiqu'ils ont de très bons graphistes, l'un est membre de MacG&#8230; ). Dans des revues sérieuses, tu trouveras sans nul doute des compte-rendus de recherches faites sur l'ISS. 

par contre, évite de sous-entendre que ton cortex est limité, il l'est mille fois* moins que tu ne le crois&#8230; la limite c'est juste de la gentille fainéantise ! 





*au bas mot&#8230; fallait donner une image et la limite, on ne la connait guère&#8230;


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Science et vie , moi j'aime bien. C'est pas trop compliqué. c'est accessible pour mon cortex et c'est vrai qu'ils parlent souvent de vie extra-terrestre.
> 
> Ensuite, oui, il y'a toujours une histoire officielle et une histoire officieuse. tu es d'accord?
> c'est pas de la théorie du complot.



certes les agences spatiales en savent plus que toi sur _des_ OVNI mais le contenu de leur savoir sera bien moins sexy que ce qu'on pourrait penser.
il n'est pas porteur de la 3ème révélation.

il faut savoir qu'il existe un droit de l'espace qui régit ce qu'on peut et comment mettre en orbite et à qui appartient quoi au-dessus de son territoire nationale.

les OVNI passent à travers le contrôle aérien, ce qui touche aux OVNI est donc une question de sécurité nationale, et répétons-le, pas du fait qu'il s'agisse d'un complot, d'un secret ou d'une question d'ordre public, mais du parce que chaque élément qui touche et permet de se soustraire au contrôle de l'espace aérien et orbitale au-dessus d'un territoire national et une question de souveraineté nationale et de sécurité nationale notamment pour les pays potentiellement visés par des missiles balistiques ou de croisière ou objet de surveillance orbitale.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Science et vie , moi j'aime bien. C'est pas trop compliqué. c'est accessible pour mon cortex et c'est vrai qu'ils parlent souvent de vie extra-terrestre.


Ah oui d'accord Sciences et Vie...
 mais gaffe , Siences et vie ne dit pas tout....
 


> Ensuite, oui, il y'a toujours une histoire officielle et une histoire officieuse. tu es d'accord?


Ah bon?
et c'est quoi l'histoire officielle?
Ele est où?  Qui décide?



> c'est pas de la théorie du complot. je fais partie de ceux qui pensent qu'on nous dit pas forcément tout.


et c'"est quoi l'idée derrière??
 qu'on ment volontairement à la populace? c'est qui ce "on"?
( ca a des relents theorie du complot)

ou 
que t'as pas toi  cherché varié les sources ou croisé les analyses?



> je pense qu'on ne nous dit pas tout


 comment le savoir si "on" ne le dit pas?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2008)

fedo a dit:


> les OVNI passent à travers le contrôle aérien, ce qui touche aux OVNI est donc une question de sécurité nationale, et répétons-le, pas du fait qu'il s'agisse d'un complot, d'un secret ou d'une question d'ordre public, mais du parce que chaque élément qui touche et permet de se soustraire au contrôle de l'espace aérien et orbitale au-dessus d'un territoire national et une question de souveraineté nationale et de sécurité nationale notamment pour les pays potentiellement visés par des missiles balistiques ou de croisière ou objet de surveillance orbitale.



Oui, enfin il faut le dire vite. Sans Graves, le ministère français de la défense n'aurait jamais eu connaissance de la présence de certains satellites espions américains volant au dessus de notre territoire. On ne peut pas réagir à ce dont on ignore la présence.


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2008)

> Sans Graves, le ministère français de la défense n'aurait jamais eu connaissance de la présence de *certains* satellites espions américains volant au dessus de notre territoire. On ne peut pas réagir à ce dont on ignore la présence.


"certains" il faut le dire vite aussi, il y en a plusieurs dizaines !!!

Avec Graves la France accède au Graal des nations avec les USA, la Grande Bretagne et la Russie. ça permet à la France de crédibiliser ses capacités de seconde frappe. 
ça permet à la France de s'asseoir à la même table que les USA sur la détection spatiale et le contrôle des satellites civils et militaires. 



> On ne peut pas réagir à ce dont on ignore la présence.


Voilà pourquoi les OVNI fascinent les militaires et pourquoi ceux-ci ont développé des armes furtives. 
Voilà l'US Navy a abattu un satellite espion du NRO en perdition, probablement un modèle très évolué sur le plan de la furtivité.


----------



## estomak (2 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah oui d'accord Sciences et Vie...
> mais gaffe , Siences et vie ne dit pas tout....
> 
> 
> ...


-Bien sur qu'il existe une histoire officielle et une histoire officieuse. L'histoire officielle confronté à l'histoire officieuse, c'est meme le travail de recherche de l'historien.
Prends un livre d'histoire de 1930, qui parle de la guerre 14-18. Prends un livre d'histoire qui parle de la guerre 14-18 aujourd'hui, tu verras, c'est pas du tout la même histoire. Tu peux recommencer ce petit jeu sur des tas d'événements, L'empire, le moyen-âge, la révolution...et l'histoire du monde que l'on s'écrit aujourd'hui sera sans doute relaté très différemment dans 200 ans.


-Tu crois qu'on dit la vérité à la population? 
Des gens qui sont capables de monter un pipeau comme les armes de destructions massives de saddam hussein, avec assez de pertinence pour qu'à l'époque, les trois quarts des américains les croient, tu penses qu'ils disent la vérité à la population?

En France on est pas mieux remarque. C'est vrai que tous les scientifiques nous ont dit que le nuage de tchernobyle longerait nos frontières.
Oui je pense qu'on nous dit vraiment pas tout, et dans des tas de domaines.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

tu confonds les histoires qu'on* te raconte avec l'histoire, non ?


*ma maman m'a toujours dit qu'  "on est un con"&#8230; que ça ne veut rien dire quoi&#8230;


----------



## estomak (2 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu confonds les histoires qu'on* te raconte avec l'histoire, non ?
> 
> 
> *ma maman m'a toujours dit qu'  "on est un con" que ça ne veut rien dire quoi



j'avoue qu'il m'arrive de temps en temps de me tomper de chaussures, entre la droite et la gauche, mais sur les ovnis je suis formel. Il existe des phénomènes inexpliqués ,et on ne nous dit pas tout.
 


_On est un con mais je est un autre?_
Ca devient difficile de conjuguer.
vous avez le don, vous les grands scientiques  pour toujours rendre complexes les choses en apparence simple.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

j'ai pas l'impression que ma maman (servante de ferme, puis servante de maison, puis mère au foyer puis postière) ait jamais été une scientifique&#8230; une social&#8230; oups&#8230; mais pas une scientifique, non&#8230;

ceci dit, relis la phrase, elle est loin d'être conne, ma maman&#8230; 

ton "on" me gêne autant que pascal. Essaye de bien réfléchir à ce "on". Surtout que fedo a déjà répondu moultes fois à tes interrogations&#8230; et fedo, il est juriste, non ?  pas scientifique donc&#8230; 

ça n'empêche pas de s'intéresser&#8230; toi, par exemple, tu veux des réponses. Tu ne cherches pas à savoir, sinon tu chercherais. La petite nuance est importante et pas que sémantique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Bien sur qu'il existe une histoire officielle et une histoire officieuse. L'histoire officielle confronté à l'histoire officieuse, c'est meme le travail de recherche de l'historien.
> Prends un livre d'histoire de 1930, qui parle de la guerre 14-18. Prends un livre d'histoire qui parle de la guerre 14-18 aujourd'hui, tu verras, c'est pas du tout la même histoire. Tu peux recommencer ce petit jeu sur des tas d'événements, L'empire, le moyen-âge, la révolution...et l'histoire du monde que l'on s'écrit aujourd'hui sera sans doute relaté très différemment dans 200 ans.



Je dirais qu'il y a l'histoire officielle et l'Histoire tout court avec un grand H. Pour ce qui est  des histoires officieuses, elles sont officieuses jusqu'à temps qu'elles deviennent officielles. Tout ça pour dire que l'histoire officielle sur l'esclavagisme, présente dans la manuels scolaires, par exemple, n'a évidemment rien à voir avec l'Histoire avec un grand H. Les corrections sont en court et c'est tant mieux. 




estomak a dit:


> -Tu crois qu'on dit la vérité à la population?
> Des gens qui sont capables de monter un pipeau comme les armes de destructions massives de saddam hussein, avec assez de pertinence pour qu'à l'époque, les trois quarts des américains les croient, tu penses qu'ils disent la vérité à la population?
> 
> En France on est pas mieux remarque. C'est vrai que tous les scientifiques nous ont dit que le nuage de tchernobyle longerait nos frontières.
> Oui je pense qu'on nous dit vraiment pas tout, et dans des tas de domaines.



Les gouvernements parlent, les populations écoutent ce son là plus celui de beaucoup d'autres sources. C'est un peu ça le problème pour les gouvernements non totalitaires. Les gouvernements totalitaires, eux, disent et bloquent les sources d'information extérieures. Les populations des pays non totalitaires, elles, ont accès à de multiples sources d'information. Exemple : les résultats des élections présidentielles en France. Pas de possibilité d'avoir les résultats avant 20h ? Qu'à cela ne tienne ! Merci, la Suisse, la Belgique... Pour Tchernobyl, les personnes ayant eu la possibilité d'avoir un compteur gegeir  sous la main et qui sont allées mesurer la radioactivité dans la nature ont entendu un grésillement sortir de l'engin. Difficile de garder ça pour soi. Cela dit une fois l'information connue à l'époque, il aurait fallu faire quoi ? Déménager ? Partir ne courant les mains devant ? Pour aller où ? Les scientifiques ont donné une liste de produits à éviter. On en revient un peu à quelques posts en arrière, au moment où nous parlions des réactions éventuelles lors d'une arrivée d'extraterrestres


----------



## estomak (2 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai pas l'impression que ma maman (servante de ferme, puis servante de maison, puis mère au foyer puis postière) ait jamais été une scientifique&#8230; une social&#8230; oups&#8230; mais pas une scientifique, non&#8230;
> 
> ceci dit, relis la phrase, elle est loin d'être conne, ma maman&#8230;
> 
> ...


 
c'est pas faux. c'est mon tempérament dirons-nous.

-_Mais qui es tu donc_? mage, sorcier, guru?
Tu sembles lire en moi comme dans une flaque d'eau. je me sens géné tout d'un coup. j'espère que tu ne visites pas mes souvenirs d'ancienne copines, coquin!

-Tu as raison, je vais aller dans ma cave anti-ovni réfléchir à la portée métaphysique du pronom personnel 'on' dans l'emploi quotidien. .  .

Mais _je reviendrais! _, vous livrer les conclusions de cette intense cogitation.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

_elle était pas mal la petite brune là&#8230; sisi, oui, celle-là&#8230; ah si, moi j'aime bien&#8230; 

par contre, je savais pas que tu avais couché avec une vénusienne sans le savoir&#8230; mais si la blonde un peu space&#8230; mais si voyons ! tu vois mieux ? oui, non pas celle-là, celle-là était blonde tout court&#8230; non, celle vraiment space ! oui, bouge plus, celle-là ! ouais ! bin, c'est une Vénusienne ! si j't'jure !! on a fait l'école buissonnière sur Pluton avec Amok, Sindanarié et Tibo (qui n'arrêtait pas de parler ! )&#8230; un bon fou rire quand Amok s'est planté et a confondu la marche arrière et la marche avant !!   ouais, donc c'était une vénusienne, tu te souviens pas que même l'amour avec elle c'était un peu space ? non ? pourtant avec le venin qu'elle t'injectait, tu devais grave planer !! 
_


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Bien sur qu'il existe une histoire officielle et une histoire officieuse. L'histoire officielle confronté à l'histoire officieuse, c'est meme le travail de recherche de l'historien.
> Prends un livre d'histoire de 1930, qui parle de la guerre 14-18. Prends un livre d'histoire qui parle de la guerre 14-18 aujourd'hui, tu verras, c'est pas du tout la même histoire. Tu peux recommencer ce petit jeu sur des tas d'événements, L'empire, le moyen-âge, la révolution...et l'histoire du monde que l'on s'écrit aujourd'hui sera sans doute relaté très différemment dans 200 ans.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh " on " avance
 
- je maintiens il n'y a pas d'histoire officielle
Et tes propres exemples vont le demontrer
il y a DES  interpretations variées en fonction du contexte , des recherches , du lieu , de l'époque l'endroit , des gens à qui "on" s'adresse ( le " on" étant ici des historiens aux formations et idées très variées)

exemples 
guerre de 14 -18
en 1930 dans un livre d'histoire chinois ou argentin ce ne sera pas la même vision que dans un livre d'histoire disons francais  marxiste ou un autre comme  autrichien de droite
( tiens va donc lire ce que en 1930 les Nationalsozialisten allemands disaient sur 14 -18...)

Quant au "pipeau des armes massives"
D'abord ce n'est pas de l'histoire mais un banal pipeautage  politique comme y en a eu et y en aura toujours
les americains n'ont pas forcement gobé ( même à l'époque , et le reste du monde non plus).
Va gratter et tu seras surpris.


----------



## FataMorgana (2 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quant au "pipeau des armes massives"
> D'abord ce n'est pas de l'histoire *mais un banal pipeautage  politique* comme y en a eu et y en aura toujours
> les americains n'ont pas forcement gobé ( même à l'époque , et le reste du monde non plus).
> Va gratter et tu seras surpris.



Désolé hors sujet......
Je comprends la phrase mais je la trouve un peu désinvolte... ça n'a peut-être pas de conséquences pour toi mais si tu savais les conséquences que ça peut avoir sur le moyen-orient (et plus largement les conséquences mondiales parce que la guerre en Irak pose un problème profond de qui peut faire quoi et comment sans demander son avis à quiconque) je crois que tu enlèverais "banal".....
A+


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

Ah non certainement pas .
C'est du francais 
banal dans le sens que c'est une pratique banale fréquente
ca n'est pas un jugement de valeur  (morale)
Quant aux conséquences  du ce pipeautage là c'est une autre affaire


----------



## FataMorgana (2 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah non certainement pas .
> C'est du francais
> banal dans le sens que c'est une pratique banale fréquente
> ca n'est pas un jugement de valeur  (morale)
> Quant aux conséquences  du ce pipeautage là c'est une autre affaire



Oui mais c'est justement GRAVE... vraiment très grave... 
Un mensonge politique à l'échelle nationale (et je te l'accorde c'est banale) ça n'a pas de conséquences mondiales...
A+


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2008)

et les objets volants non identifiés dans tout ça


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> et les objets volants non identifiés dans tout ça


Ils sont ailleurs ?!... 




=>[]


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> et les objets volants non identifiés dans tout ça



On a discuté physique quantique, paradoxe de Fermi et autres, fait un tour sur Pluton avec Amok, Alèm et Sindanarié mais on a pas encore abordé la questions des d'agriglyphes


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui mais c'est justement GRAVE... vraiment très grave...
> Un mensonge politique à l'échelle nationale (et je te l'accorde c'est banale) ça n'a pas de conséquences mondiales...
> A+


c'est ton avis , pas le mien , un mensonge poliitque a des causes et de conséquences ,que ce soit a échelles nationale ou non c'est totalement annexe.

Tiens en ce moment on a des mensonges nationaux au kilometre de tous les cotés, allez au pif rien que pour ce mercredi :  autour du Tibet  ou otages divers etc etc 
c'est un élément inséparable de la vie politique. Poitique et verité , c'est de l'angélisme.

Pour revenir au sujet
contrairement à certains je ne pense pas qu'on puisse cacher un fait scientifique à l'échelle mondial très longtemps
exit le " on nous cache des choses"


----------



## FataMorgana (2 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet
> contrairement à certains je ne pense pas qu'on puisse cacher un fait scientifique à l'échelle mondial très longtemps
> exit le " on nous cache des choses"



En matière de science le problème n'est pas vraiment de cacher des choses aux gens, c'est juste que ça ne les intéresse pas en général si ce n'est lorsque c'est utilisé à des fins technologique... Pour exemple les lasers bleu on en parle depuis des années dans le milieu scientifique mais c'est la grande nouveauté du moment parce que le HD est sorti... Maintenant entre nous il y a aussi l'aspect marketing qui prevaut... 
D'autre part il a été fait mention des sursauts gamma détectés par les américains (satellites espion) il y a bien longtemps et qui ont été caché à la communauté scientifique (et les autres je n'en parle même pas) parce que les militaires américains pensaient que c'était des essais nucléaire russe en haute atmosphère... Donc si on nous cache des choses, nos gouvernants veulent éviter les crises... Il n'y a qu'à voir comme les gens ne sont pas vraiment préparé à réagir calmement, lorsque Orson Welles a fait la guerre des mondes à la radio la crise fut considérable car bon nombre de gens y avaient cru....
Quant au domaine médicale des "on nous cache" il y en a pleins, entre une découverte pouvant paniquer les gens et son arrivée au 20h il peut y avoir des années.... 
A+


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

l'exemple d'Orson Welles n'est pas forcement un bon exemple . Histoire largement  montée en épingle après coup . Y compris par  la radio ( CBS ) et Welles pour qui ce fut de la pub.
 Certes il y a eu un impact en ce jour d'Halloween 1938  , mais pas aussi important que la légende l'a ensuite colporté ( faut fouiller pour avoir  des infos fiables là dessus, car tout le monde reprend l'histoire en l'acceptant telle quelle,  on trouve de bons topos  dans divers bios et ouvrages sur l'époque). 
 cette émission reste néanmoins  un morceau d'anthologie ( on l'a réedité depuis , y compris en France avec un livret pas mal fait). Orson Welles  y déploie son talent  de mise en scene et son sens du tempo ( et de bricoleur bidouilleur très doué)

D'ailleurs je me demande si elle n'est pas libre de droits pour d'obscurs raisons juridiques...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2008)

Ca y'est l'hypothèse est enfin avérée: ils sont déjà parmi nous!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2008)

ca rappelle un peu The Man Who Fell to Earth dans lequel Bowie jouait un alien


----------



## fedo (8 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'exemple d'Orson Welles n'est pas forcement un bon exemple . Histoire largement  montée en épingle après coup . Y compris par  la radio ( CBS ) et Welles pour qui ce fut de la pub.
> Certes il y a eu un impact en ce jour d'Halloween 1938  , mais pas aussi important que la légende l'a ensuite colporté ( faut fouiller pour avoir  des infos fiables là dessus, car tout le monde reprend l'histoire en l'acceptant telle quelle,  on trouve de bons topos  dans divers bios et ouvrages sur l'époque).
> cette émission reste néanmoins  un morceau d'anthologie ( on l'a réedité depuis , y compris en France avec un livret pas mal fait). Orson Welles  y déploie son talent  de mise en scene et son sens du tempo ( et de bricoleur bidouilleur très doué)
> 
> D'ailleurs je me demande si elle n'est pas libre de droits pour d'obscurs raisons juridiques...



je ne pense pas que l'émission soit encore libre de droit, il faudra attendre les 70 ans de la mort du dernier collaborateur (une émission de radio est une oeuvre de collaboration au sens du droit d'auteur). 
sauf que ça c'est en partant du principe que les règles du droit d'auteur français qui s'appliquent, en l'occurence ce n'est pas automatique.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2008)

En léger off topic : c'est plus compliqué que ca surtout en droit americain ou dès qu'on passe à l'international.
Je profite de cette remarque pour signaler qu'il y a pas mal de choses de moins de 70 ans qui suite à  divers chicaneries se retrouvent libre de droits, du moins dans le pays d'origine voire à échelle mondiale
( par exemple Charade  la version de Stanley Donen 1963)
( pour ca Archives .org est une mine)


----------



## fedo (4 Décembre 2008)

un bon déterrage de ce sujet xfilesien pour signaler qu'il n'y a pas que les militaires qui enquêtent.
certains chercheurs sont à la recherche d'Objet Spatiaux Non Identifiés.



> *En 1960, le grand physicien Freeman Dyson proposait un moyen simple pour repérer dans la Galaxie des civilisations extraterrestres très avancées. Gourmandes en énergie, elles devraient finir par coloniser leur système solaire et construire une sphère entourant leur étoile pour en utiliser toute lénergie rayonnée. Depuis quelques années un chercheur du Fermilab a entrepris de détecter de telles « sphères de Dyson ».*





> Il a ainsi cherché dans les vieilles observations du satellite en infrarouge Iras des traces de sphères de Dyson dans un rayon denviron mille années-lumière, sans véritable succès, même si 17 cas intriguants ont été trouvés.



l'article complet très intéressant ici.

Autre axe de recherche, la chasse aux flashes lasers, moyen de propulsion:



> *La recherche d'une possible vie extraterrestre est l'un des sujets les plus fascinants qui soient, mais les problèmes posés par la détection d'une civilisation ET sont redoutables. Les recherches basées sur les ondes radios n'ont rien donné jusqu'à présent. Une nouvelle idée pourrait bien changer la donne. Une civilisation avancée doit utiliser de puissants lasers dans l'espace, pour la propulsion spatiale ou des expériences d'astrométrie par exemple. Les flashs lasers produits par ces activités dans la Galaxie devraient être détectables avec les télescopes terrestres utilisés pour l'astronomie gamma !*





> Maintenant, il faut savoir que les télescopes à rayons gamma sont construits pour détecter des photons très énergétiques, mais rares, en provenance des objets astrophysiques les plus violents de l'Univers, les trous noirs et les supernovae. Des flashs lasers à des distances de quelques milliers d'années lumières sont théoriquement détectables avec eux.
> Or, de tels flashs sont bel et bien détectés ! Près de 20 à 30 chaque seconde !



la suite là.


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

pourquoi on ne l'a pas encore notre sphère de Dyson nous ? On est vraiment à la traîne


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> pourquoi on ne l'a pas encore notre sphère de Dyson nous ? On est vraiment à la traîne



Pas du tout, la raison pour laquelle on ne l'a pas encore mise en place est qu'elle signerait la fin des séances de bronzage sur plage paradisiaque  à gnégnégné $ la séance


----------



## fedo (5 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> pourquoi on ne l'a pas encore notre sphère de Dyson nous ? On est vraiment à la traîne



on préfère les aspirateurs Dyson


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, la raison pour laquelle on ne l'a pas encore mise en place est qu'elle signerait la fin des séances de bronzage sur plage paradisiaque  à gnégnégné $ la séance



Ben nan puisqu'elle est sensée etre installé a quelques unités astronomique du soleil et rappelons qu'une UA = distance Terre-Soleil. Elle serait donc bien après l'orbite terrestre et on pourrait donc continuer a bronzer sur nos plages


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2008)

Il manque une option à ce sondage : On s'en cogne.


----------



## BioSS (5 Décembre 2008)

Edit : blague déjà faite par Fedo


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Il manque une option à ce sondage : On s'en cogne.



cette option manque à pratiquement tous les sondages proposés sur le forum 
reste une solution quand on s'en cogne, on la ferme et on n'intervient pas


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> cette option manque à pratiquement tous les sondages proposés sur le forum
> reste une solution quand on s'en cogne, on la ferme et on n'intervient pas




Tu mets donc les abstentionnistes et les votes blancs dans le même panier ?


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu mets donc les abstentionnistes et les votes blancs dans le même panier ?




si tu t'abstiens d'aller voter blanc  oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu mets donc les abstentionnistes et les votes blancs dans le même panier ?



C'est fou ce que ta vision peut être au ras du bonnet


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

de Noël, le bonnet :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de Noël, le bonnet :rateau:


C'est plus de saison... :style:


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2009)

Tiens c'est reparti ?

Alors quelles sont les nouvelles de Fox Mulder ?


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2009)

tiens au fait, la vie extra-terrestre pourrait être plus proche que prévue...

d'ailleurs _Seth_ Shostak qui dirige le programme SETI pense que la découverte d'extraterrestre est une question d'années.


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

*Et des formes de vies, sources d'énergies, vivantes ou pas, présentes sur notre plancher des vaches, que notre perception limitée nous empêcherait de voir et de ressentir ?*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Et les fées, les trolls et les farfadets?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> *Et des formes de vies, sources d'énergies, vivantes ou pas, présentes sur notre plancher des vaches, que notre perception limitée nous empêcherait de voir et de ressentir ?*



Le rêve de D'Alembert


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2009)

> n*otre perception limitée nous empêcherait de voir et de ressentir *


pour la vie c'est compliqué d'échapper à l'intégralité du spectre électromagnétique et donc à la détection.

pour les sources d'énergie, c'est différent.
il y a le problème de la masse manquante de l'univers, de l'anti matière manquant, de l'expansion de l'univers qui s'accélère, des mouvements et des formes des galaxies non conformes aux calculs, de la récente détection de quelque chose d'inexpliqué dans le fond diffu de l'univers ainsi que l'annonce du fermilab sur la détection indirecte de "quelque chose" qui pourrait être le bozon de higgs, il y a probablement des dimensions spatiales supplémentaires,  ensuite je vous passe les WIMPS et les particules supersymétriques.

arf j'avais oublié le célébrissime effet Casimir.


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

fedo a dit:


> il y a le problème de la masse manquante de l'univers, de l'anti matière manquant, de l'expansion de l'univers qui s'accélère, des mouvements et des formes des galaxies non conformes aux calculs, de la récente détection de quelque chose d'inexpliqué dans le fond diffu de l'univers ainsi que l'annonce du fermilab sur la détection indirecte de "quelque chose" qui pourrait être le bozon de higgs, il y a probablement des dimensions spatiales supplémentaires,  ensuite je vous passe les WIMPS et les particules supersymétriques...



Mais le scientifique et sa science ne peuvent pas tout expliquer chimiquement, ce serait si triste, non ?


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2009)

> chimiquement, ce serait si triste, non ?


non ça a priori c'est plutôt de la physique quantique, des particules, des hautes énergies, cosmologie, nucléaire aussi.

mais surtout de celle qu'appelle "au delà du modèle standard de la physique".

l'essentiel de ce qui nous reste à savoir est inexpliqué ou lacunaire.

sinon je vous encourage à vous rencarder sur la sonde de Von Neumann c'est absolument passionnant.
d'ailleurs les amateurs de Stargate SG 1 y reconnaitront les "réplicateurs".


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

je pense justement que la quantique a encore tellement à nous apprendre, nous y connaissons si peu... moi je pense réellement que l'énergie est un phénomène ultra-intéressant  qui a encore bcp de secrets à nous livrer


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2009)

en fait la production d'énergie et sa consommation sont les clés et les indices du développement des civilisations.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

je ne pensais pas vraiment à l'énergie dans ce sens là mais plutôt l'énergie qui émane de tout être vivant... 

(sais pas si tu as lu "La Prophécie des Andes" ou des trucs dans le genre)


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

fedo a dit:


> en fait la production d'énergie et sa consommation sont les clés et les indices du développement des civilisations.



La production, oui.

Mais aussi la recherche de nouvelles formes d'énergies, leur control et leur compréhension.
L'intuition n'est elle pas une forme d'énergie que notre coprs saît encore un peu reconnaître et interprêter ? Il l'oubliera bientôt ...


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2009)

> L'intuition n'est elle pas une forme d'énergie que notre coprs saît encore un peu reconnaître et interprêter ? Il l'oubliera bientôt ...



c'est-à-dire que l'énergie telle que nous la définissons généralement est la capacité de produire un mouvement, de la chaleur, ou de la lumière.

la détection d'un signal au sens large signifie qu'il y a à la base de l'émetteur une source d'énergie.

si l'intuition est un signal extérieur alors il y a détection d'une source d'énergie.

mais rien ne prouve qu'il s'agit d'un signal extérieur.


----------



## BioSS (20 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> ce serait si triste, non ?



Non.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> La production, oui.
> L'intuition n'est elle pas une forme d'énergie que notre coprs saît encore un peu reconnaître et interprêter ? Il l'oubliera bientôt ...



Oui. Ce que Husserl appelle le monde de la vie dont l'oubli fait crise


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui. Ce que Husserl appelle le monde de la vie dont l'oubli fait crise



L'oubli physique, quel drame pour notre corps et l'humanité entière ... De telle sorte que les E.T. sont déjà là et que nous ne les voyons même pas


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2009)

Husserl ...

Au bar MacG ?  

Tout fout le camp.


----------



## PO_ (22 Janvier 2009)

estomak a dit:


> on a du mal à imaginer le cataclysme que ca serait. Pire qu'un état de guerre.
> Les gens se mettraient à stocker les denrées, les économies n'investiraient plus, chacun chercherait a retirer son argent, ou à thésauriser, les bourses s'éffondreraient car le marché a besoin de confiance, de certitude sur l'avenir, de pari. Les économies se recroquevilleraient.



Notons bien qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'OVNIS ni d'ET pour en arriver à cette situation. 

La citation date du mois de mars 2008.

Je n'en suis qu'à la page 6 de ce topic ...


----------



## PO_ (22 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement je suis persuadé que nous ne sommes pas seuls dans l'Univers. C'est, pour moi tout bonnement inconcevable, au seul point de vue de l'analyse des chiffres. 

notre galaxie compte quelques centaines de milliards d'étoiles. Il en existe des plus petites (quelques dizaines de millions d'étoiles), et de beaucoup plus grandes (plusieurs dizaines de milliers de milliards d'étoiles). Il y a dans l'univers plusieurs centaines de milliards de galaxies. 

Ça en fait des planètes. Il est donc à mon avis totalement impossible que sur la terre seule, se soit développée la vie, l'intelligence, la technologie.

Concernant l'éventualité de visite de notre planète par ces ET, j'y crois également, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de tout ce qui a été évoqué dans ce fil. 

Je voudrais apporter mon point de vue "philosophique" (sans grande prétention), au sujet de ce que pourrait être l'attitude des Extra-terrestres à notre égard. 

Trois possibilités : Agressive, Amicale, Attentiste.

Sans nul doute, elle ne peut pas être agressive. Tout simplement à cause de l'incroyable avancée technologique qu'il faut pour franchir les espaces interstellaires (sans parler des espaces intergalactiques). Si, donc, les ET devaient être agressifs à notre égard, ne croyez-vous pas que "*l'on y aurait eu droit" depuis longtemps ? Car leur avance technologique ne peut même pas se comparer à ce que nous sommes par rapport aux hommes du moyen-âge. Cela va bien au delà.

Si elle n'est pas agressive, elle pourrait être amicale, ou attentiste (neutre).

Si elle avait dû être amicale, ne serions nous pas tous déjà au courant ?

Reste donc l'attentisme. Qu'est ce qui pourrait bien causer cet attentisme, cette neutralité ? 

A mon avis, tout simplement le fait que nous soyons une espèce relativement jeune, absolument pas mature, extrêmement agressive, et pas du tout prête, psychologiquement, socialement ou théologiquement à recevoir une telle "Révélation".

Je suis en effet persuadé que le monde serait totalement bouleversé par une telle notion, et que très vite cela tournerait à l'hystérie. La grande majorité des populations sur Terre est religieuse, à divers degré, allant de la simple croyance au fanatisme le plus outrancier. Or les Religions ne prévoient absolument pas une rencontre avec des "Êtres Supérieurs". La seule entité supérieure à l'Homme d'après ces religions, ne peut être que Dieu lui même (quel que soit le nom qu'on veuille bien lui donner).

Vu de l'extérieur, notre planète et ses habitants, ne peut que justifier l'urgence d'attendre, de différer le contact officiel. Les guerres, attentats-suicides, génocides divers, les attitudes politico-économiques visant  déclencher puis soutenir les conflits de par le monde, notre attitude suicidaire vis à vis de notre planète mère, la quasi omniprésence des sentiments nationalistes dans tous les pays, tout cela ne doit pas donner une très haute idée de notre espèce à des observateurs extérieurs.

A l'aspect technologique de ceux qui nous parlent de la vitesse de la lumière (défini comme limite ultime selon Einstein (en simplifiant), de l'accélération, de l'absence de gravité, des radiations cosmiques ... je n'objecterais qu'une chose : Gallilée, Newton, et autres savants, pouvaient-ils avoir une idée de ce que le 19ème et le 20ème siècle allaient apporter concernant la connaissance de notre monde, de notre univers ? 
La réponse, est évidente : Non. Pas plus qu'Einstein, Planck, ou toutes les "pointures" de notre époque ne peuvent imaginer ce que pourrait être l'évolution technologique dans 3-4 siècles ou millénaires, pour peu que nous arrivions à survivre jusque là ....

En ce qui concerne la vitesse de déplacement dans l'espace, ce n'est même pas la vitesse de la lumière qui serait une limite, car plus les vitesses augmentent, plus le danger est grand. Aux vitesse que nous connaissons (40 000 km/heure), une particule météorique de la taille d'une bille (ou même plus petit) est dangereuse pour un vaisseau spatial. Multipliez la vitesse par 1000 et là c'est un atome ou même une particule (électron, proton, atome d'Hydrogène) qui sera dangereux. Et l'on sera encore éloigné de la vitesse de la lumière d'un facteur 30. Donc, le déplacement ne pourra se faire qu'en dehors de l'espace physique tel qu'il nous est connu. On peut l'appeler hyperespace, ou ce que l'on veut, mais à mon avis on ne peut pas y échapper.


----------



## fedo (23 Janvier 2009)

> Je voudrais apporter mon point de vue "philosophique" (sans grande prétention), au sujet de ce que pourrait être l'attitude des Extra-terrestres à notre égard.
> 
> Trois possibilités : Agressive, Amicale, Attentiste.
> 
> ...



trop simple AMHA et raisonnements analogiques à notre système de pensée.

pour faire court: 
_une civilisation agressive plus avancée comprendrait rapidement qui suffirait d'attendre qu'on s'autodétruise pour prendre la place (ce qui a failli arriver un nombreux de fois conséquents au siècle dernier). c'est juste une question de temps et notre perception du temps est certainement très différente de celle que pourrait déjà en avoir une civilisation de type II de la classification de Kardashev.
une civilisation agressive répondrait à un besoin en nous étant hostile. or, au dessus du type II on peut douter qu'une civilisation ait ce besoin.

_pour amicale ou neutre, c'est un peu la même chose. une civilisation de type III n'en aura pas grand à chose à faire de notre existence sachant qu'elle sait depuis longtemps qu'il y a de nombreuses autres civilisations dans sa galaxie et ailleurs.
A l'inverse nous présentons peut-être des caractéristiques peu commune comme une crétinerie endémique rare.

si nous avons des visiteurs c'est qu'ils pourraient faire preuve de curiosité scientifique à notre égard. Là encore une civilisation très avancée de type IV ou plus n'aurait pas grand intérêt à nous étudier étant donner qu'elle serait capable d'en recréer une totalement et même un univers entier.
A partir de là ça devient intéressant. et si nous étions une civilisation issue d'un univers artificiel créé par une civilisation à des stades d'évolution très avancés
Ca expliquerait l'intérêt qu'on pourrait nous porter.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2009)

fedo a dit:


> A partir de là ça devient intéressant. et si nous étions une civilisation issue d'un univers artificiel créé par une civilisation à des stades d'évolution très avancés
> Ca expliquerait l'intérêt qu'on pourrait nous porter.



Ouais. Abandonnés là pour se débarrasser des nains agressifs que nous sommes.


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2009)

Je pense comme pas mal de scientifique que si la vie existe ailleurs, elle est trop loin pour qu'on y ait accès. Chaque planète où la vie existe continuera à se balader dans son coin, jusqu'à ce que ces espèces disparaissent (ce qui nous arrivera aussi mais quand ?).

j'adore la science-fiction aussi, et si l'hyper-espace existe, il n'est probablement pas à notre portée.

De toutes façon ce genre d'avancée ne se fera que quand toute la planète s'y mettra de façon unie et quelque part seulement une fois que le genre humain arrêtera de se déchirer (ce qu'a compris le créateur de Star-Trek). Tant qu'on a pas résolu nos soucis, pas la peine d'aller voir ceux des autres mondes


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je pense comme pas mal de scientifique que si la vie existe ailleurs, elle est trop loin pour qu'on y ait accès. Chaque planète où la vie existe continuera à se balader dans son coin, jusqu'à ce que ces espèces disparaissent (ce qui nous arrivera aussi mais quand ?).



C'est aux scientifiques de développer des moyens de transports plus rapides pour voyager loin, pour depasser l'espace-temps


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> C'est aux scientifiques de développer des moyens de transports plus rapides pour voyager loin, pour depasser l'espace-temps



C'est vrai ça.
On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas déjà fait.
Tas de feignants!


----------



## fedo (23 Janvier 2009)

> pour depasser l'espace-temps


on ne sait déjà pas bien ce que c'est réellement (et si ce qui est réel [pas raël hein] d'ailleurs) !!!!

la perception du temps est un problème mais sa véritable nature donne encore plus mal à la tête.
Etienne Klein sur ce sujet.



> C'est aux scientifiques de développer des moyens de transports plus rapides pour voyager loin


la question majeure est la production d'énergie, plus précisément un énergie colossale.
cela nécessite la fusion thermo-nucléaire et/ou l'anti-matière.
il est évident que ces matières ont une importance stratégique majeure.

cela dit quand on cherche, on commence à trouver... 



> *Sandia&#8217;s Z machine exceeds two billion degrees Kelvin*
> 
> *Temperatures hotter than the interiors of stars*


mais aujourd'hui le  laboratoire Sandia revient sur cette annonce en disant qu'ils ont mal interprété les données.

deux possibilités:

_une annonce un peu précipitée pour avoir des crédits (tactique utilisée en son temps par la NASA par exemple)
_les évidents enjeux stratégiques liés à cette expérience leur imposent de démentir les progrès réalisés via cette voie.

Une précision utile: le laboratoire Sandia appartient à Lockheed Martin, le plus grand "groupe de défense" US.


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien la maitrise du "temps" dans sa globalité qui permettrait de dépasser nos limites, et d'explorer d'autres univers ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2009)

Toi par contre t'as aucun problème pour franchir le mur du con...


----------



## fedo (23 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> C'est bien la maitrise du "temps" dans sa globalité qui permettrait de dépasser nos limites, et d'explorer d'autres univers ?



c'est-à-dire que c'est compliqué d'explorer d'autres univers parce que s'ils ne sont pas régis par (voire plutôt dans) le même cadre que le notre physique c'est impossible.

et il n'y a peut-être pas d'autres univers. 
là-dessus y a des tenants des univers multiples genre Andrei Linde, ou dans un cadre différent la théorie des mondes multiples d'Everett, et certainement d'autres dont j'ignore l'existence.


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est-à-dire que c'est compliqué d'explorer d'autres univers, parce que s'ils ne sont pas régis par (voire plutôt dans) le même cadre que le notre physique, c'est impossible.



Il est compliqué de parvenir à imaginer (juste imaginer) un univers les notions de temps ou d'espace, de masses, de forces. On peut imaginer alors des univers basés eux sur le rêve éveillé par exemple, où la rencontre avec d'autres univers ne se ferait plus physiquement mais spirituellement .....


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2009)

Oh putain! C'est encore plus grave que ce que je croyais...
Si il t'en reste un peu j'en veux bien elle a l'air bonne...


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

Mais carrément qu'elle est bonne et tu es encore loi du compte. De plus comme l'avait écrit Aldous Huxley, cela ouvre les portes de la perception, histoire de rencontrer d'autres univers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

C'est moi, ou on s'égare un poil, là ? Pitêt que pour trouver  des E.T., ça ne sera pas indispensable d'aller aussi loin ? Vaudrait mieux, d'ailleurs, parce que sinon, on est pas rendu, vu les distances ! 

Pour en revenir à l'exploration de notre galaxie, j'ai lu plus haut que c'était un problème d'énergie. Oui, et non, pas seulement, du moins aujourd'hui, c'est surtout un problème de rendement de conversion masse/énergie, du moins, si on souhaite réaliser le voyage dans un délais raisonnable.

Pour ce qu'on appelle communément (merci la S.F. pour le vocabulaire) l'hyper espace, là, on entre dans (passez moi l'expression) un univers de conjectures diverses et variées qui vont du simple "c'est un délire d'auteurs en mal de copie" à diverses théories scientifiques, toutes plus sérieuses les unes que les autres (tachyons, cordes, super cordes, trous de vers, dimensions repliées, etc &#8230, mais dont aucune n'est en état d'être validée dans l'état actuel de l'art, donc le passage de la science à la technologie risque fort de ne pas se faire dans les semaines qui viennent !

Toutefois, rien n'empêche d'imaginer qu'une espèce sapiente qui aurait vu le jour quelques millions d'années avant la nôtre ait pu, elle, franchir ce pas. Statistiquement, l'existence d'une telle espèce est probable, deux millions d'années supplémentaires la feraient appartenir à un monde de la même génération que le nôtre, il y aurait même la possibilité qu'il soit plus récent (que serait-il advenu de la descendance du troodon, si la catastrophe de la limite KT n'était pas survenue ?).

Reste toutefois le problème de savoir ce que pourrait être cette espèce. Les spéculations sur ce point souffrent, de mon point de vue, d'une limitation très gênante : les limites de notre propre imagination !

En effet, tout ce que j'ai pu apprendre sur ce sujet révèle, dans des proportions certes variables, mais jamais négligeables, un anthropocentrisme sous-jacent des plus limitatif. On perd de vue qu'un aléa de peu d'importance aurait très bien pu, à l'aube du Cambrien, provoquer sur notre planète, une évolution totalement différente de celle qu'on connaît ! Imaginez, à l'époque de la faune dite de Burgess, sept ou huit embranchements ont été identifiés dans le règne animal, et rien ne dit que plusieurs autres ne nous ont pas été révélés, chacun de ces embranchements était constitué de genres tout à fait adaptables, et le hasard, dans une proportion au moins égale à la sélection naturelle, à fait que seuls quatre d'entre eux ont survécus à ce jour, que serait devenu notre monde, si les chordés avaient disparus, et si anomalocaris ou hallucigenia avait eu une descendance ? Alors imaginez ce qui a pu se produire sur un autre monde !

Non, je pense qu'aucune des hypothèses formulées à ce jour n'est en mesure de faire plus qu'une fraction du tour du sujet, et donc que nous devrons attendre le premier contact pour en savoir plus !

Quant à l'hypothèse M.I.B., ou des ET seraient en contact secret avec certains de nos gouvernants, là, ça ne résiste pas à l'analyse : imaginez que vous contactez une espèce intelligente primitive : vers qui irez vous en premier ? Vers les individus les plus évolués de cette espèce, ça tombe sous le sens ! ça disqualifie d'office tous les politiciens de la planète !


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

Il est néanmoins dommage que l'exploration sérieuse de nouveaux univers (voire de nouvelles civilisations) ne soit confiée qu'aux seuls scientifiques, car si l'être humain n'utilise que 10% de ses capacités cérébrales, qu'en est-il du reste ? Ne peut-il servir à de nouvelles perceptions, donc à d'éventuelles possibilités de communications ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2009)

Bon&#8230; j&#8217;ai fait un premier passage  à suivre&#8230;


[edition]

euh&#8230; meskh : c&#8217;est peut être pas trop la peine de remettre des pièces dans le bastringue. j&#8217;ai pas eu le courage de lire toute ta prose mais elle mes semble un peu off-topic si l&#8217;on se rapportait au titre original


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> car si l'être humain n'utilise que 10% de ses capacités cérébrales, qu'en est-il du reste ?



 modérateur off 

ben dans certains cas on est soulagé que rien nen soit fait


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2009)

> Pour en revenir à l'exploration de notre galaxie, j'ai lu plus haut que c'était un problème d'énergie. Oui, et non, pas seulement, du moins aujourd'hui, c'est surtout un problème de rendement de conversion masse/énergie, du moins, si on souhaite réaliser le voyage dans un délais raisonnable.
> 
> Pour ce qu'on appelle communément (merci la S.F. pour le vocabulaire) l'hyper espace, là, on entre dans (passez moi l'expression) un univers de conjectures diverses et variées qui vont du simple "c'est un délire d'auteurs en mal de copie" à diverses théories scientifiques, toutes plus sérieuses les unes que les autres (tachyons, cordes, super cordes, trous de vers, dimensions repliées, etc ), mais dont aucune n'est en état d'être validée dans l'état actuel de l'art, donc le passage de la science à la technologie risque fort de ne pas se faire dans les semaines qui viennent !



effectivement Pascal mais il s'agit de notre vision actuelle "Star Treckienne" du voyage dans l'espace.
Or, le voyage dans l'espace longue distance de "nouvelle génération" (pour rester dans un vocabulaire starteckien) reposera probablement plus des phénomènes d'intrication quantique (quantic entanglement).
On savait téléporter des photons, maintenant voici des atomes.

quant aux formes de vie exotiques là je pense qu'on est pas au bout de nos surprises. nous sommes issus de la chimie du carbone. A priori des formes de vie basée sur la chimie du silicium sont envisageables par exemple.


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2009)

On va souvent dans le sens Humains>E.T
Aller voir des extraterrestres dans d'autres galaxies...
Mais dans l'autre sens ça reste moins hypothétique 
Pas mal d'énigmes et de traces sur notre planète subodore une visite de nos voisins les martiens.

Par contre dans le genre hypothèse débile, regardez le dernier Indiana Jones, c'est une pure idiotie en plus d'être le plus mauvais de la série.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> Pas mal d'énigmes et de traces sur notre planète subodore une visite de nos voisins les martiens.



C'est vrai, mais pas dans le sens où tu l'entends : on a de bonnes raisons de penser qu'un certain nombre de météorites arrivées chez nous sont en fait ce qu'on appellerait en électronique ou en physique, des "émissions secondaires", c'est à dire qu'elle vienne de Mars, ou d'un de ses deux mini-satellites (Phobos et Deïmos), envoyées chez nous par le choc consécutif à l'impact d'une météorite à la surface de l'astre considéré (un caillou chasse l'autre, en quelque sorte).

A ce jour, plusieurs de ces météorites martiennes ont été identifiées avec une quasi certitude.

Par contre, pas de petits hommes verts envisageables sur Mars, ni présents, ni passés, même si les présomptions d'existence de la vie sur Mars à un moment dans le passé sont importantes, il est certain que la planète rouge a perdu son atmosphère trop tôt dans son histoire pour que l'évolution de cette vie lui ait permis d'atteindre un niveau d'organisation dépassant de beaucoup celui des organismes unicellulaires.


----------



## fedo (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, pas de petits hommes verts envisageables sur Mars, ni présents, ni passés, même si les présomptions d'existence de la vie sur Mars à un moment dans le passé sont importantes, il est certain que la planète rouge a perdu son atmosphère trop tôt dans son histoire pour que l'évolution de cette vie lui ait permis d'atteindre un niveau d'organisation dépassant de beaucoup celui des organismes unicellulaires.



tu vas adorer cette photo Pascal:






prise par un rover de la NASA sur Mars.

probablement un arte fact de conversion jpeg ou un rocher bizarre mais


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

fedo a dit:


> probablement un arte fact de conversion jpeg ou un rocher bizarre mais



Moi, je dirais ni l'un ni l'autre, juste le hasard de la juxtaposition d'une barre rocheuse en avant plan :



avec la plaine martienne avec ses ombres et ses parties éclairées en arrière plan :



D'ailleurs, on a du mal à imaginer comment un homme des sables de Tatooine, vu leur niveau de civilisation, aurait pu faire le voyage jusqu'à Mars !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> On va souvent dans le sens Humains>E.T
> Aller voir des extraterrestres dans d'autres galaxies...
> Mais dans l'autre sens ça reste moins hypothétique
> Pas mal d'énigmes et de traces sur notre planète subodore une visite de nos voisins les martiens.



Tu fais un concours avec meshk?


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'en connais un depuis longtemps d'extra-terrestre, il est sympa d'ailleurs, et j'en fait pas tout un flan


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

Ils existent... ils sont déjà là... moi j'ai peur, très peur !! :affraid:







_"Saaaluuut, c'est Alf"..._



Ptain, jp à raison (oui une fois de plus, fait chier  ), il y a vraiment des graves sur ces forums !!!  :love:


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu fais un concours avec meshk?



La compétition est rude !

Sinon pour répôndre a Pascal quand je parlais d'indices ou de traces je pense plus aux dessins de Nazca ou les dessins dans les champs sans compter les inombrables photos de soucoupes volantes bien que 99% soient des supercheries...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> La compétition est rude !
> 
> Sinon pour répôndre a Pascal quand je parlais d'indices ou de traces je pense plus aux dessins de Nazca ou les dessins dans les champs sans compter les inombrables photos de soucoupes volantes bien que 99% soient des supercheries...



Ah, mais ça, je ne conteste pas (ni ne cautionne, d'ailleurs), ce que je conteste, c'est juste leur provenance supposée. Si ce sont des E.T., ils ne viennent pas d'une autre planète de notre système, c'est tout ce que je dis, ils ont, au minimum, franchis les 4 années lumière qui nous séparent de Proxima et Alpha Centauri, mais en fait, probablement plus !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> les dessins dans les champs


Du genre de celui qu'on trouve à ces coordonnées: 50°35'8" N 1°16'51.80" W (faut zoomer..)?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, mais ça, je ne conteste pas (ni ne cautionne, d'ailleurs), ce que je conteste, c'est juste leur provenance supposée. Si ce sont des E.T., ils ne viennent pas d'une autre planète de notre système, c'est tout ce que je dis, ils ont, au minimum, franchis les 4 années lumière qui nous séparent de Proxima et Alpha Centauri, mais en fait, probablement plus !



Pas sûr, car tu le disais à propos de Burgess mais c'est aussi le cas avec l'Homo Floresiensis


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas sûr, car tu le disais à propos de Burgess mais c'est aussi le cas avec l'Homo Floresiensis



Quelle que soit sa filiation, son origine terrienne ne fait aucun doute, ça n'est donc pas un "extra-terrestre" !

Par ailleurs, les populations insulaires isolées ont tendance à fortement diverger de celles qui leurs ont donné naissance, et le nanisme est monnaie courante dans ce cas, comme ces éléphants de la taille d'un veau retrouvés sur des îles isolées par la montée ces eaux de la Méditerranée, plus les fossiles retrouvés sont anciens, plus leur taille est importante. On a aussi retrouvé des squelettes d'allosaures nains (moins de 3 mètres pour les adultes, alors que la taille normale d'un allosaure adulte était de l'ordre de 7 mètres) dans d'anciennes îles de la mer de Thétis. Nul besoin d'origine exoplanétaire, donc pour expliquer ces humanoïdes.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2009)

Et mon Crop Circle c'est du poulet?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelle que soit sa filiation, son origine terrienne ne fait aucun doute, ça n'est donc pas un "extra-terrestre" !
> 
> Par ailleurs, les populations insulaires isolées ont tendance à fortement diverger de celles qui leurs ont donné naissance, et le nanisme est monnaie courante dans ce cas, comme ces éléphants de la taille d'un veau retrouvés sur des îles isolées par la montée ces eaux de la Méditerranée, plus les fossiles retrouvés sont anciens, plus leur taille est importante. On a aussi retrouvé des squelettes d'allosaures nains (moins de 3 mètres pour les adultes, alors que la taille normale d'un allosaure adulte était de l'ordre de 7 mètres) dans d'anciennes îles de la mer de Thétis. Nul besoin d'origine exoplanétaire, donc pour expliquer ces humanoïdes.



Je suis au courant des particularités insulaires (je précise que la Corse n'est pas visée ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas pensé). 
De l'origine extraterrestre de l'Homo Floresiensis, il n'ai pas de question ; j'aurais du préciser davantage. Ce qui me semble intéressant, est ce que tu as évoqué dans un de tes précédents posts à savoir : la fixation sur certaines particularités physiques, biologiques, qui permettraient ou ne permettraient pas de définir l'extraterrestre.  Dans le cas de l'Homo Floresiensis, ce sont précisément ces mêmes particularités qui font débat en ce qui concerne le fait d'admettre si oui ou non il s'agit d'une nouvelle espèce. La question est : extraterrestre implique-t-il forcément nouvelle espèce ?


----------



## fedo (29 Janvier 2009)

> Dans le cas de l'Homo Floresiensis, ce sont précisément ces mêmes particularités qui font débat en ce qui concerne le fait d'admettre si oui ou non il s'agit d'une nouvelle espèce.


aux dernières nouvelles l'hommes de Flores a été déclaré nouvelles espèce.



> La question est : extraterrestre implique-t-il forcément nouvelle espèce ?


question d'ADN et de chimie organique.
mais si elles étaient identiques ça soulèverait encore plus de questions .


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2009)

Du pur Tibo! On comprend rien!  :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Du genre de celui qu'on trouve à ces coordonnées: 50°35'8" N 1°16'51.80" W (faut zoomer..)?



Oh $*rdel, on est démasqués


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Oh $*rdel, on est démasqués



Quels grossiers ces extraterrestres!  
La preuve ici: 53.538774 N 1.346804 W


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La question est : extraterrestre implique-t-il forcément nouvelle espèce ?



Là, les probabilité d'obtenir deux fois le même tirage à la loterie de la génétique, et ce via un phénomène d'évolution convergente, me paraissent assez faibles.

Non, les E.T. pourraient, éventuellement nous ressembler, mais de là à y voir autre chose qu'une ressemblance superficielle, il y a un pas que je ne saurais franchir.


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2009)

Ils n'ont pas besoin de jouer au loto eux au moins...


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, mais ça, je ne conteste pas (ni ne cautionne, d'ailleurs), ce que je conteste, c'est juste leur provenance supposée. Si ce sont des E.T., ils ne viennent pas d'une autre planète de notre système, c'est tout ce que je dis, ils ont, au minimum, franchis les 4 années lumière qui nous séparent de Proxima et Alpha Centauri, mais en fait, probablement plus !


Ha tu me rassures ! 4 années lumière...Une bagatelle hein.  




jpmiss a dit:


> Et mon Crop Circle c'est du poulet?


Au moins t'as le vrai nom de ces machins, j'men rappelais pu. 



jpmiss a dit:


> Quels grossiers ces extraterrestres!
> La preuve ici: 53.538774 N 1.346804 W



Oui mais la c'est les Rosbeef, ils ont que des serpettes et puis la avec 15 litres de guiness par jour ils dessinent pu très droit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ha tu me rassures ! 4 années lumière...Une bagatelle hein.  [/COLOR]



Ben  Ça fait même pas deux parsecs, à l'échelle galactique, on est quasiment "voisins de palier" !


----------



## fedo (1 Février 2009)

photo prise en Pennsylvanie il y a moins d'une semaine (vague d'observations nombreuses dans cet état US depuis quelques temps).

peut-être un nouveau Stephenville à l'horizon.
un petit rappel car en France nul média n'en a fait l'écho
[YOUTUBE]oo-dx35bCvc[/YOUTUBE]

enfin bref, un OVNI est apparu il y a un peu plus d'un an dans le ciel cette ville du Texas (nombreux témoins dont un pilote de ligne retraité).
mais ça c'est rien encore car des témoins affirment que des F-16 de la base aérienne d'à côté l'ont coursé.
dans un 1er temps la base aérienne a démenti, puis s'est rétractée en disant que des appareils avaient bien effectué un "exercice" dans la zone.
sauf que les radars de la FAA ont détecté "quelque chose" dans la zone ce soir là.
et le porte parole de la base militaire ne souhaite plus faire de commentaires...

cette affaire n'est pas sans rappeler celle des "Phoenix lights" du 13 mars 1997.


----------



## BioSS (1 Février 2009)

Ca donne envie d'être pilote de chasse en tout cas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

C'est nul, les martiens! 

Dans le genre invasion, je préfère les zombies nazis... Surtout les femelles.
elles sont blondes, avec des énormes nibards comprimés dans leurs petits uniformes noirs ; et des grandes cuissardes à talons aiguilles... :love:


Sinon, il manque une option dans le sondage : 

Y'a déjà suffisamment de connards sur terre pour ne pas vouloir se ramasser un bonus venu de l'espace...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> Sinon, il manque une option dans le sondage :
> ...



Pas con, ceci dit, je veux bien échanger certain(e)s d'ici avec les pires petits hommes verts de chezZeux... dans pas mal de cas, ça peut pas être pire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas con, ceci dit, je veux bien échanger certain(e)s d'ici avec les pires petits hommes verts de chezZeux... dans pas mal de cas, ça peut pas être pire...



Hmmm &#8230; Si les E.T. exportent les leurs chez nous, je doute que ce soit pour importer les nôtres chez eux  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hmmm &#8230; Si les E.T. exportent les leurs chez nous, je doute que ce soit pour importer les nôtres chez eux  :mouais:



Si, si, pour faire du carburant :love: La connerie est un excellent carburant bio, elle est en osmose avec le développement durable puisqu'on ne touche jamais le fond.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si, si, pour faire du carburant :love: La connerie est un excellent carburant bio, elle est en osmose avec le développement durable puisqu'on ne touche jamais le fond.



Voilà une excellente idée pour nos futurs branleurs chercheurs... développer un carburant bio à partir de la connerie... ressources inépuisables...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si, si, pour faire du carburant :love: La connerie est un excellent carburant bio, elle est en osmose avec le développement durable puisqu'on ne touche jamais le fond.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Voilà une excellente idée pour nos futurs branleurs chercheurs... développer un carburant bio à partir de la connerie... ressources inépuisables...



Bon, d'accord, c'est bio, et c'est renouvelable, mais à mon avis, ça risque d'être trop polluant pour qu'on puisse vraiment s'en servir !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, c'est bio, et c'est renouvelable, mais à mon avis, ça risque d'être trop polluant pour qu'on puisse vraiment s'en servir !



Bah... Un con ça lâche quand même moins de lisier qu'un porc et moins de méthane qu'une vache... Même un très gros con...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, c'est bio, et c'est renouvelable, mais à mon avis, ça risque d'être trop polluant pour qu'on puisse vraiment s'en servir !


Cela dit, s'ils sont en contact avec le pouvoir (MIBAR MACG power) je ne me demande plus pourquoi Benjamin vole  Cela dit, ils n'ont visiblement pas encore mis la technologie dont tu parles dans les mains des modos parce que sinon on serait déjà sur orbite :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Un con ça lâche quand même moins de lisier qu'un porc et moins de méthane qu'une vache...



Sans compter qu'avec certains (oui, il y en a pas mal par ici ) on doit pouvoir faire pas mal de km...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Un con ça lâche quand même moins de lisier qu'un porc et moins de méthane qu'une vache... Même un très gros con...



Oui, mais ça lâche autre chose, tu vois pas que tu sois contaminé par les émanations :hein: Après, c'est toi, qu'il faudrait recycler en carburant ! :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ça lâche autre chose, tu vois pas que tu sois contaminé par les émanations :hein: Après, c'est toi, qu'il faudrait recycler en carburant ! :affraid:



Je suis déjà très con ; c'est de notoriété publique...
Mais le premier que je vois approcher avec un jerrycan à la main ferait mieux de connaître son chapelet par coeur et de savoir le réciter très trèèèèèèès vite...


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2009)

même pas peur


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

news intéressante (que j'ai hésité à poster dans le fil des actualités amusantes ou pas mais elle a plus sa place ici):

des chercheurs de l'US Navy ont produit des neutrons de réactions nucléaires à température ambiante.

le spectre de la fusion nucléaire froide resurgit. le plus intéressant dans cette histoire c'est l'appartenance des chercheurs à l'US Navy et le fait qu'ils travaillent sur la fusion nucléaire et la détection des neutrons de fusion.

les voies de recherche des USA sur la fusion nucléaire sont complétement différentes de celles des  européens en particulier.
nous on met un max de recherche dans le tokamach géant ITER qui cumule les barrières techniques à franchir pour produire plus d'énergie qu'il n'en consomme.

eux ils ont déjà testé, marche pas, trop couteux pour pas grand chose.
ils préfèrent le Z pinch et les fusions alternatives au confinement magnétique.

cette énergie peut faire potentiellement de grande chose utilisée proprement (c'est-à-dire en dehors de bombe de destruction massive) et ouvrir notre planète à une civilisation de type II.


----------



## designer (25 Mars 2009)

selon moi, si une forme de vie existe ailleurs que sur terre, ce n'est pas a l'état de conscience mais plutôt un état végétatif, bactérie,.... dans ce genre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2009)

designer a dit:


> selon moi, si une forme de vie existe ailleurs que sur terre, ce n'est pas a l'état de conscience mais plutôt un état végétatif, bactérie,.... dans ce genre !



Et tu te bases bien sûr sur tes grandes connaissances intergalactiques pour affirmer ça


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

designer a dit:


> selon moi, si une forme de vie existe ailleurs que sur terre, ce n'est pas a l'état de conscience mais plutôt un état végétatif, bactérie,.... dans ce genre !


Dans cas y'a pas mal de martiens qui trainent sur ces forums...


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans cas y'a pas mal de martiens qui trainent sur ces forums...



_*DES NOMS ! DES NOMS !*_


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> cette énergie peut faire potentiellement de grande chose utilisée proprement (c'est-à-dire en dehors de bombe de destruction massive) et ouvrir notre planète à une civilisation de type II.



Justement ils pourront démarrer ITER avec ça


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2009)

> Justement ils pourront démarrer ITER avec ça



parti comme c'est, ITER va marcher 3 minutes dans le meilleur des cas...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2009)

Et après, BOUM! Comme dans Spiderman II?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Justement, hier soir, j'ai regardé la guerre des mondes 2 sur NRJ12, ben si les E.T. sont comme le film, il y en a plein les potagers (déjà que le 1 &#8230 

C'est dingue, ce qu'un bon roman peut donner de mauvais films


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Justement, hier soir, j'ai regardé la guerre des mondes 2 sur NRJ12,
> C'est dingue, ce qu'un bon roman peut donner de mauvais films



En même temps si il y a des gens pour les regarder sur des chaînes pourries, on va pas arrêter d'en produire des daubes


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En même temps si il y a des gens pour les regarder sur des chaînes pourries, on va pas arrêter d'en produire des daubes &#8230;




Explique moi un peu comment savoir qu'un film est pourri sans l'avoir vu ? Quant à la chaîne, celle ci comme toutes les autres, d'ailleurs, ARTE et parfois La Cinq exceptées, je ne la regarde jamais (je veux dire ses programmes en général), je n'y regarde que des films, rien d'autre, et j'y ai déjà vu des films intéressants (de mon point de vue, en tout cas) !


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Explique moi un peu comment savoir qu'un film est pourri sans l'avoir vu ?



C'est un secret, je ne peux pas le partager.  (et qui te dit que je ne l'ai pas vu ?)
En plus ce n'était pas une critique, mais une pointe d'humour.
De toute façon quand on est cinéphile, on aime une large gamme de films différents, et j'y inclue volontiers bon nombre de film "mauvais", dans lesquels on trouve toujours quelque chose.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Justement, hier soir, j'ai regardé la guerre des mondes 2



Parce qu'il y a eu un "2" ? :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2009)

un peu plus de détails sur cette annonce de détection de neutrons de fusion et sur la fusion froide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a eu un "2" ? :mouais: :afraid:



Oui, mais le "2" c'était un "télé-film", gros budget de "post produc", apparemment, mais très léger point de vue scénar et casting


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais le "2" c'était un "télé-film", gros budget de "post produc", apparemment, mais très léger point de vue scénar et casting



Bah j'ai vu à la télé le dernier ... celui de 1954 est vraiment superbe !!! Au moins il y a des acteurs dedans 

Bon pour en revenir à la fusion froide, mon père (ingénieur chimiste) m'en parlait déjà tout jeune et me disait que quand lui était jeune c'était déjà le rêve des chercheurs et que certains pensaient même l'avoir découverte (mais non in fine). 

L'histoire n'est donc pas finie ...

Y a encore du boulot avant d'avoir toutes les technos pour construite l'Enterprise


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Y a encore du boulot avant d'avoir toutes les technos pour construite l'Enterprise



Sans compter que même si le problème de la source d'énergie était réglé, il en resterait toujours un qui lui n'est pas mince : celui de la masse de réaction, qui obligerait, pour s'affranchir des trajectoires ballistiques, et passer en propulsion continue sur des distances intersidérales* (voire même pour pouvoir explorer avec un temps de trajet raisonnable, les confins du système solaire), de dédier à cette fonction, un pourcentage énorme de la masse du "vaisseau" (du genre masse à l'arrivée = 0,001&#8240; de la masse au départ). 

Non, quelle que soit la source d'énergie dont nous pourrions faire usage, tant que nous ne disposerons que du principe "action/réaction" pour déplacer un engin, nous devrons limiter drastiquement nos ambitions en matière de conquête spatiale ! 


(*) Ou du moins, une partie de ces distances, car même en tenant compte de la diminution de la masse du vaisseau due à la consommation de masse de réaction, les distances de décélérations resteraient considérables !


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2009)

sauf que la fusion nucléaire ouvre la porte à l'anti matière...
du coup, beaucoup moins de problème de quantité de réactif.

juste un laser surpuissant alimenté par de la fusion nucléaire lequel bombarde des éléments pour obtenir de l'antimatière, ensuite l'antimatière est guidée vers la matière, cette réaction produit de l'énergie et on peut couper la fusion...

faut que je dépose le brevet

au LLL on bombarde des feuilles d'or au laser pour obtenir de l'anti matière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> sauf que la fusion nucléaire ouvre la porte à l'anti matière...
> du coup, beaucoup moins de problème de quantité de réactif.
> 
> juste un laser surpuissant alimenté par de la fusion nucléaire lequel bombarde des éléments pour obtenir de l'antimatière, ensuite l'antimatière est guidée vers la matière, cette réaction produit de l'énergie et on peut couper la fusion...



Euuuuh &#8230; Là, tu produit de l'énergie par fusion froide que tu utilises pour produire de l'énergie par réaction matière/anti-matière, la SNCF fait déjà la même chose avec ses motrices diesel, elle transforme l'énergie thermique en électricité pour faire tourner les moteurs, mais bon, tout ça ne fait pas avancer notre vaisseau spatial, pour ça, vu que dans l'espace, tu ne peux pas utiliser de réaction contre un plan de sustentation, donc, il faut encore accélérer quelque chose dans un sens pour obtenir son déplacement dans le sens inverse, donc tu as toujours besoin de la même masse de réaction, c'est pas tout d'avoir de l'énergie potentielle, faut aussi la transformer en énergie cinétique pour qu'il y ait déplacement ! 

Attends un peu d'avoir affiné le concept avant le dépot de brevêt, si tu veux mon avis 


(*) note pour les non physiciens: entendre par là le rail ou la route contre lesquels les roues exercent une action, dont la réaction fait avancer le véhicule, ou l'eau de la mer ou l'air de l'atmosphère sur lesquels l'action de l'hélice ou du réacteur va provoquer la réaction propulsive ! A ce jour, pour déplacer un objet, on ne connaît que deux méthodes : la réaction ou le transport (qui est en fait, une réaction indirecte).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A ce jour, pour déplacer un objet, on ne connaît que deux méthodes : la réaction ou le transport.


 
Je plussoie.
Sauf que ça ne marche pas.
Pas totalement, en tous cas.

Par exemple : à chaque début de vacances, j'injurie copieusement ces grosses vaches de valises trop pleines qui me scient les doigts et me tuent le dos.

Mais elle n'ont jamais réagit.
Jamais.
Que d'alle.
Immobiles comme des pierres.

Du coup, bien obligé, c'est moi qui les transporte.
C'est crevant, la physique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans cas y'a pas mal de martiens qui trainent sur ces forums...


Les crétins, c'est de quelle planète déjà ? Non, parce que là, on peu parler d'invasion, carrément, non ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les crétins, c'est de quelle planète déjà ? Non, parce que là, on peu parler d'invasion, carrément, non ?


Ça donne envie de re-regarder "Mars attack"... :rateau:


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Bof&#8230; quand on le voit tous les jours sur le forum depuis si longtemps, je vois pas l'intérêt, personnellement, mais chacun étudie la tare qu'il veut, hein ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bof quand on le voit tous les jours sur le forum depuis si longtemps, je vois pas l'intérêt, personnellement, mais chacun étudie la tare qu'il veut, hein ?


T'auras l'occasion d'étudier un "beau" cas, dans 15 jours... 
J'te brieferais avant, que tu sois pas (trop) surpris... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Bah&#8230;  je t'ai déjà étudié, toi&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bah  je t'ai déjà étudié, toi


'bécile !... 
Nan, celui qui a commis l'affiche !...


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2009)

Moi ce que je sais des extra-terrestres c'est que quand on pousse un Ronflex ou qu'on le couvre avec un drap, Il ne bouge pas d'un poil mais il ronfle plus fort.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Moi ce que je sais des extra-terrestres c'est que quand on pousse un Ronflex ou qu'on le couvre avec un drap, Il ne bouge pas d'un poil mais il ronfle plus fort.



Tu confonds, là, les pokemons©® *ne sont pas* des E.T. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Moi ce que je sais des extra-terrestres c'est que quand on pousse un Ronflex ou qu'on le couvre avec un drap, Il ne bouge pas d'un poil mais il ronfle plus fort.



Essaie en sifflant. Il est sensible.


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds, là, les pokemons©® *ne sont pas* des E.T. :mouais:


Je te mets au mots !
Prouves moi ca là maintenant en direct live tiens?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Je te mets au mots !
> Prouves moi ca là maintenant en direct live tiens?



Leurs analyses génétiques prouvent qu'ils sont d'origine japonaise


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Leurs analyses génétiques prouvent qu'ils sont d'origine japonaise


T'as raison c'est pas Nintendo® qui nous dira le contraire....

Pour en revenir aux moutons, y'a quelqu'un qui peut m'expliquer le truc de l'espace temps avec lequel on peut plier le temps comme deux plans l'un sur l'autre (c'est de la quantique je crois) bref ca m'interrese l'idée mais ché pu comment on appelle ça.
C'est une question pour notre MichelChevaletPascal77 ou autres consorts du même acabit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux moutons, y'a quelqu'un qui peut m'expliquer le truc de l'espace temps avec lequel on peut plier le temps comme deux plans l'un sur l'autre (c'est de la quantique je crois) bref ca m'interrese l'idée mais ché pu comment on appelle ça.
> C'est une question pour notre MichelChevaletPascal77 ou autres consorts du même acabit...



Bon alors deux choses : 

1) Non ce n'est pas de la physique quantique, la physique quantique n'a, pour l'instant, aucune existence en dehors du microcosme, ses effets ne se manifestent pas à plus grande échelle que celle de l'atome, ou du moins, n'a-t-on jamais pu mettre le moindre d'entre eux en évidence au delà de cette échelle. Là, nous nageons dans le relativisme le plus macrocosmique qui soit.

2) Non, ce n'est pas le temps qu'on peut plier, mais l'espace, ou plus précisément certaines de ses dimensions.

Certaines théories prévoient qu'outre les quatre dimensions principales de l'univers (les trois spatiales et le temps), il en existerait d'autres, qui se seraient repliées sur elles mêmes dans les premières micro-secondes qui ont suivi le Big Bang. Ces dimensions, connues du public sous l'appellation de "cordes" et "super cordes", seraient possiblement (je rappelle qu'en ce domaine, nous n'en sommes qu'au stade des hypothèses) en contact avec des zones spatiographiques (pardonnez moi ce néologisme, on ne peut pas parler de "géographie", puisque celle ci est la science de la terre (Gé, Gaïa ou Gea)) éloignées les unes des autres, offrant ainsi la perspective de raccourcis spatiaux.

Toutefois, il y a encore pas mal de bémols, tels que "cette théorie est certes séduisante, mais n'est encore qu'une théorie qu'aucune preuve matérielle n'est venue étayer", ou encore : "même si ces dimensions existent, rien ne permet d'affirmer que nous serons un jour en mesure d'y accéder pour en tirer parti", etc, etc.

Vala vala


----------



## fedo (4 Avril 2009)

> Non ce n'est pas de la physique quantique, la physique quantique n'a, pour l'instant, aucune existence en dehors du microcosme, ses effets ne se manifestent pas à plus grande échelle que celle de l'atome, ou du moins, n'a-t-on jamais pu mettre le moindre d'entre eux en évidence au delà de cette échelle. Là, nous nageons dans le relativisme le plus macrocosmique qui soit.



euh pas sûr du tout, c'est bien la raison de l'émergence de la théorie de la gravité quantique en boucle notamment.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> euh pas sûr du tout, c'est bien la raison de l'émergence de la théorie de la gravité quantique en boucle notamment.


Ah oui! Celle qui est mise en oeuvre par le zimufleur ionique à rotation inversée dans les cadres des voyages spatio-temporels nano-rétroactifs. :king:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah oui! Celle qui est mise en oeuvre par le zimufleur ionique à rotation inversée dans les cadres des voyages spatio-temporels nano-rétroactifs. :king:



Et comme chacun sait, ça permet, entre autre, de se toucher le zob' avec un haribo bi-nucléique.
Sans les mains, siouplet.


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

Oah les cadors dans ce fil ... y'en a certains avec qui je ne voudrais pas jouer au Scrabble au regard des mots de 15 lettres qu'ils nous sortent, et parfois deux dans la meme phrase ... 

Il nous faudrait un fil "Demandez a P77" ... a defaut de faistesdevoirs.caum ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Il nous faudrait un fil "Demandez a P77" ... a defaut de faistesdevoirs.caum ... :rateau: ...



Eh ! Oh ! On se calme, là, je rappelle que les moyens d'information dont je dispose sont pour la plupart accessible à tous, et que je ne suis pas WiKi 77, naméo ! 

Quoi que  Benjamin, tu penses que vBulletin permet de mettre en place des topics payants ?


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2009)

Merci Pascal pour ses eclaircissements !
J'ai pas tout pigé, c'est tout juste si j'en suis encore au début de la question tellement ca à l'air complexe.

Mais tu disais plier l'espace, ca ouais, je connaissait le truc.
Mais moi j'avais entendu une théorie pour plier le TEMPS, et oui!

Un peu comme quand le Doc explique comment il a dévié le temps et qu'ils sont dans la merde avec Marty McFly ! tu vois? Il lui fait même un graphique sur un tableau à la craie.
(d'ailleurs en passant, malgré sa maladie, Mickaël J.fox aurait déclaré qu'il se sentait prêt pour un Opus IV mais dans le role du Doc ! )


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2009)

Tu sais NED, ce qu'ils font au cinéma c'est pas vrai, c'est pour de faux.
Je sais c'est cruel il mais fallait bien que quelqu'un te le dise.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu sais NED, ce qu'ils font au cinéma c'est pas vrai, c'est pour de faux.



Et ça, c'est la faute à Jipé


----------



## NED (8 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu sais NED, ce qu'ils font au cinéma c'est pas vrai, c'est pour de faux.
> Je sais c'est cruel il mais fallait bien que quelqu'un te le dise.


Ptin quel monde de brutes, maintenant je vais être obligé de me faire une raison, les Pokemons plantes ne poussent pas dans le bois de Vincennes et on peut pas acheter une Aston Martin DB5 avec un siège ejectable et les plaques qui se changent.... 
Tu m'a pourri mon groove !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Tu m'a pourri mon groove !



Là, on sent bien le bonhomme qui a maté Kuzco ces derniers temps


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2009)

Boeing et BAE travaillent bien sur la réduction des effets de la gravité.
enfin c'est qu'ils ont dit...


----------



## boodou (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Boeing et BAE travaillent bien sur la réduction des effets de la gravité.
> enfin c'est qu'ils ont dit...



_"un scientifique russe controversé"_  les E.T. étaient donc russes !


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2009)

> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]Dr Podkletnov claims to have countered the effects of gravity in an experiment at the Tampere University of Technology in Finland in 1992. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]The scientist says he found that objects above a superconducting ceramic disc rotating over powerful electromagnets lost weight. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]The reduction in gravity was small, about 2%, but the implications - for example, in terms of cutting the energy needed for a plane to fly - were immense. [/FONT]





> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]But documents obtained by Jane's Defence Weekly and seen by the BBC show that Boeing is taking Dr Podkletnov's research seriously. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]The hypothesis is being tested in a programme codenamed Project Grasp. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]Boeing is the latest in a series of high-profile institutions trying to replicate Dr Podkletnov's experiment. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]The military wing of the UK hi-tech group BAE Systems is working on an anti-gravity programme, dubbed Project Greenglow. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]The US space agency, Nasa, is also attempting to reproduce Dr Podkletnov's findings, but a preliminary report indicates the effect does not exist. [/FONT]



ils ont déclaré depuis (la NASA et Boeing) avoir arrêté les recherches basées sur les études du professeur russe en question (encore un russe qui a cherché à bénéficier des fonds de la NASA et du Pentagone, déjà vu dans l'affaire de la fusion froide) n'ayant pu vérifier l'effet en question.



> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]But documents obtained by Jane's Defence[/FONT]



Jane's Defense ce ne sont pas des guignols sensationnalistes, ils sont la référence mondiale en matière d'informations militaires/armes.
cela dit ils peuvent aussi se faire manipuler.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ils ont déclaré depuis (la NASA et Boeing) avoir arrêté les recherches basées sur les études du professeur russe en question (encore un russe qui a cherché à bénéficier des fonds de la NASA et du Pentagone, déjà vu dans l'affaire de la fusion froide) n'ayant pu vérifier l'effet en question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




D'autant que si Einstein ne s'est pas trompé sur la nature de la gravité, et les observations donnent à penser que c'est bien le cas, l'anti-gravité reviendrait à demander à une bille de monter (départ arrêté) une pente sans apport d'énergie extérieur, uniquement sur son énergie potentielle, ce qui impliquerait une inversion locale de la courbure de l'espace-temps (ou, pour prendre une image plus simple : transformer une montée en descente), une paille !  :mouais:


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2009)

> D'autant que si Einstein ne s'est pas trompé sur la nature de la gravité


la gravité est la force la plus faible.
l'électromagnétisme est bien plus puissant.

par ailleurs, comme évoqué précédemment, la gravité ne permet pas d'expliquer la forme de certaines galaxies (nombreuses) et l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers.

selon le postulat de Lorentz la gravité est uniforme dans l'univers entier et dans le temps, mais ça reste à prouver (ou le contraire). certains cherchent des variations dans la gravité.
sans parler des ondes gravitationnelle qui reste à détecter (ce qui est compliquée du fait de la faible intrinsèque de cette force). 

il y a peut-être d'autres forces à l'&#339;uvre (genre les hypothèses de la quintessence, énergie noire etc). 

notre savoir est balbutiant. seuls les derniers instruments mise en oeuvre au NIF, au Tevatron et au LHC peuvent nous permettre de faire un bon en avant.


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> la gravité est la force la plus faible.
> l'électromagnétisme est bien plus puissant.
> 
> par ailleurs, comme évoqué précédemment, la gravité ne permet pas d'expliquer la forme de certaines galaxies (nombreuses) et l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers.
> ...



Ondes gravitationnelle, graviton and co.... ??? franchement. On se précipite sur des théories de plus en plus compliquées qui laissent de plus en plus de trou, genre théorie des cordes, tu prends une théorie géométrique (gravité) et une théorie particule tu te retrouve avec un nouveau lot de particule a trouvé et jamais observée... Sincérement l'intéret des cordes c'est que tu intégres des surfaces (branes) et que tu ne te prends pas la tête avec les Vertex de Feynman.... Franchement remettre en question la théorie de la relativité générale de Einstein je n'y croies pas....
autre chose: LES CHOSES NE TOMBENT PAS A CAUSE DE LA GRAVITE, ELLES TOMBENT C'EST TOUT. C'est une loi de la nature. La physique n'explique finalement rien puisqu'elle se base sur les LOI DE LA NATURE.... tu peux changer de formalisme et repartir des principia et trouver des modélisations et théories associées complètements différentes ça ne changera pas que la nature est telle quelle. C'es très difficile de faire comprendre ça aux gens... Nombreux sont ceux qui pensent que la gravité est un  truc magique qui fait tomber les choses.... 
Autre chose: sur le problème de l'ether (cher à Einstein) le rayonnement du fond cosmologique est une forme d'ether et je crois tout à fait que les ondes gravitationnelle existe (si ether il y a c'est bon de toute les façons, c'est finalement comme les ondes cappillarités). 
Enfin: on dit, à juste titre, que la gravitation est une interaction ridiculement faible (comparée au gamma forte ou beta) mais je trouve que l'on perd un peu de vu la portée de celle-ci... 
Enfin bon je me suis laché désolé....:rose:

Ps: la physique explique les choses désolé j'ai écrit vite et surtout elle en prédit (encore plus fort), ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'on est obligé de partir des loi de la nature et que partant de là, on ne peut pas prétendre comprendre tout. Les physiciens sont des peintres qui utilisent des équations et ont un consensus... Par contre ils ne se contentent pas simplement de reproduire mais, surtout, ils sont capable de prédire


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> la gravité est la force la plus faible.



Tout dépend de savoir par quel bout on la prend, car en fait, c'est aussi la seule, si on la considère comme une force, dont la portée soit illimitée, car plus celle des "quatres" forces qu'on considère est puissante, plus sa portée est courte.

Toutefois, la gravité est-elle une "force" au même sens que les trois autres (nucléaire forte, nucléaire faible et électro-magnétique), ça reste à démontrer, pour la relativité générale, ce n'est pas une force, mais une déformation du continuum espace-temps, ce que l'expérience tend à confirmer puisque sauf à attribuer une masse au photon, seule cette hypothèse explique que la gravité puisse agir sur la lumière, ce que par ailleurs, la théorie "électro-faible" semble bien aussi confirmer (une remontée aux premières micro-secondes de l'univers permet de retrouver une unification des forces nucléaires forte et faible et électro-magnétique, seule la gravité résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur toute tentative d'unification).

Dans ces conditions, l'existence même du graviton et des ondes gravitationnelles restent hautement hypothétiques, et ce sans doute pour un long moment encore. En tout cas, les immenses cylindres de métal enfouis quelques milliers de mètres sous terre par les scientifiques n'ont toujours rien détecté qu'on puisse à coup sûr attribuer à une onde gravitationnelle !

Le problème, avec les revues de vulgarisation scientifique, c'est qu'elles donnent une présentation un peu tendancieuse des choses, qui peut donner à penser, en cas de lecture un peu trop rapide,  que certaines choses sont des faits acquis, alors qu'il ne s'agit en fait que d'hypothèses.


EDIT (@ FataMorgana) : Les choses ne "tombent" pas, la pomme de Newton attirait autant la terre que la terre l'attirait, mais vu que dans le cadre de cette attraction, le chemin parcouru par chacun des deux corps est inversement proportionnel à la proportion de sa masse par rapport à la masse globale du système, il est évident que la pomme parcoure plus de chemin que la planète ! 

De même, si la lune avait la même masse que la terre, elle ne tournerait pas autour d'elle, mais les deux tourneraient autour d'un point situé à mi distance des deux astres. c'est d'ailleurs le cas, puisqu'en fait, le centre de gravité du système terre lune est certes situé à l'intérieur de la terre, mais pas au centre de celle ci, ce qui fait que notre planète parcoure son orbite autour du soleil en zigzagant, comme si son axe polaire était excentré (en fait le trajet du dit axe autours du soleil s'apparente à une épicycloïde) !


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2009)

> En tout cas, les immenses cylindres de métal enfouis quelques milliers de mètres sous terre par les scientifiques n'ont toujours rien détecté qu'on puisse à coup sûr attribuer à une onde gravitationnelle !



ni le dispositif virgo.
mais les observations spatiales seront peut-être plus efficaces, braquées sur les noyaux actifs de galaxie.



> seule la gravité résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur toute tentative d'unification).



le problème c'est pas tant l'unification (et son sous entendu d'une seule théorie pour tout expliquer) que l'incompatibilité entre la physique quantique et la gravitation.

le suspect s'appelle quand même la gravité, avec les observations sur la forme des galaxies et l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers.
le modèle standard de la physique tend à atteindre ses limites.
probablement que la philosophie des sciences n'a pas assez progressé et qu'il y a un problème de méthode.
les théories ne doivent pas devenir des religions ou un "scientifiquement correct".
ça tend (hahaha) à le devenir avec la gueguerre entre théorie des cordes contre la gravité quantique en boucle.
à chaque observation chacun essaye de tirer la couverture à soi, quitte à réfuter des observations dérangeantes ce qui est bien plus grave.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le suspect s'appelle quand même la gravité



Entendons nous bien : je n'ai aucun doute sur l'existence de la gravité, seulement sur sa nature !

Si, comme tend à le montrer la relativité générale, la gravité est un phénomène topologique quadridimentionnel, et non un combinat onde/corpuscule, son incompatibilité avec la physique quantique disparaît, laissant place à une simple absence d'interaction mesurable, et ce en raison d'un phénomène d'échelle, ça simplifie tout, le problème est qu'on n'a toujours pas su comment l'intégrer dans les calculs.

Quant au reste, il faudra attendre d'en savoir plus sur la quantité réelle de matière contenue dans l'univers. Le rapport matière sombre/matière rayonnante actuellement pris en compte n'est qu'un postulat plus ou moins basé sur ce qu'on peut constater dans l'environnement immédiat de notre étoile, mais si les découvertes récentes sur les zones extérieures du système solaire se confirment, ce postulat va vite s'avérer erroné, et ce rapport va devoir être revu très nettement à la hausse en faveur de la matière sombre, et donc réduire d'autant la fameuse "masse manquante" ! De plus, rien ne prouve que les conditions locales prévalent à l'échelle de l'univers entier !


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Entendons nous bien : je n'ai aucun doute sur l'existence de la gravité, seulement sur sa nature !



Pardon mais c'est quoi la nature de la gravité (je suis content d'avoir fait une diatribe pour rien)?????


j'avais pas vu ça:

EDIT (@ FataMorgana) : Les choses ne "tombent" pas, la pomme de Newton attirait autant la terre que la terre l'attirait, mais vu que dans le cadre de cette attraction, le chemin parcouru par chacun des deux corps est inversement proportionnel à la proportion de sa masse par rapport à la masse globale du système, il est évident que la pomme parcoure plus de chemin que la planète ! 

Merci, la prochaine fois que je fais de la QCD j'en tiens compte )


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2009)

> et ce rapport va devoir être revu très nettement à la hausse en faveur de la matière sombre, et donc réduire d'autant la fameuse "masse manquante" ! De plus, rien ne prouve que les conditions locales prévalent à l'échelle de l'univers entier !



sauf que ça ne résoudra pas le problème de l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers et même ça posera encore plus de problème.

il y a probablement une force supplémentaire à l'oeuvre. 
un truc qu'on a manqué.


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> l'expansion de l'univers et même ça posera encore plus de problème.



sauf que ça ça change tous les ans... La dernière fois que j'en ai entendu parlé j'avais plutôt entendu parlé de vitesse résiduelle...
Les nouvelles théories parlent même de rebond de l'univers... Plus de big bang


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> sauf que ça ne résoudra pas le problème de l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers et même ça posera encore plus de problème.



What ? Aux dernières nouvelles, cette expansion ralentissait, elle n'accélérait pas, à tel point que ans les années 60 à 80, on envisageait plutôt une courbure concave et une expansion infinie de l'univers, on en est à présent revenu à une hypothèse de courbure nulle et à une expansion qui va ralentir jusqu'à arriver à un univers statique, en attendant peut-être, dans les prochaines années, de revenir à une courbure convexe et à une période d'expansion finie, suivie d'une période de contraction et à un retour vers l'atome originel (théorie du "big crunch").


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> What ? Aux dernières nouvelles, cette expansion ralentissait, elle n'accélérait pas, à tel point que ans les années 60 à 80, on envisageait plutôt une courbure concave et une expansion infinie de l'univers, on en est à présent revenu à une hypothèse de courbure nulle et à une expansion qui va ralentir jusqu'à arriver à un univers statique, en attendant peut-être, dans les prochaines années, de revenir à une courbure convexe et à une période d'expansion finie, suivie d'une période de contraction et à un retour vers l'atome originel (théorie du "big crunch").



A non plus depuis 1998.
ça rejoint le problème de forme et de trajectoire de certaines galaxies non compatibles avec la relativité générale.
d'ou l'émergence des théories de l'énergie noire, de la quintessence ou celle de la gravité modifiée sur des grandes échelles.


----------



## FataMorgana (21 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> sauf que ça ne résoudra pas le problème de l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers et même ça posera encore plus de problème.
> 
> il y a probablement une force supplémentaire à l'oeuvre.
> un truc qu'on a manqué.



Juste pour revenir à mon propos, (enfin le big crunch a été considéré comme splendide mais a été ensuite méchamment contrarié), premier point (et ça c'est surtout pour Pascal 77 pour la remarque sur la gravité, je suis bien au courant t'inquiètes mais j'essaies de parler simple sur un forum ouvert à tous). Je ne pense pas que _*dans le cadre théorique actuel*_ nous soyons fondamentalement passé à côté de quelque chose. Le problème de la physique c'est qu'elle est conservatrice, elle ne veut pas se faire trop de mal. Quiconque ici a écrit un review sait qu'en général on est obligé de citer des papiers excessivement vieux... En biologie, il est utile de lire chaque année les review parce qu'elles présentent toujours des choses très nouvelles. Je pense en effet que l'on passe à côté de quelque chose mais je pense que c'est à la base même de nos très chère théorie adorée. On ne créé plus de nouvelles théories, on les mixtes et l'on se précipite là-dessus pour publier. Mais ce n'est pas que de notre faute, c'est aussi un problème de politique de recherche... Publié un papier purement théorique??? Ok mais sur un journal à 0.2 d'impact factor (en math quoi) et sinon??? ça nous aide à avoir des ANR??? non plus... Même aujourd'hui il est difficile de publier sans mettre une simulation numérique même si l'on fait de l'analytique pur (on appel ça expérience numérique)... 
Un exemple criant: les milieux granulaires, aucune théorie mais des papiers à profusion sur des résultats numériques qui parfois sont vraiment discutables... 
Notre problème c'est que c'est devenu tellement dur de faire de la recherche que l'on est obligé, pour pouvoir continuer, de rester sur des rails bien aligné et qui finalement ne mènent à rien... Je ne trouve pas ça étonnant que Dirac ait trouvé son équation en thèse... La pression de publication est alors moins dense....


----------



## LedZeFred (25 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> à part dans les accélérateurs de particule on ne produit pas d'anti-matière atomique.
> ça demande une énergie colossale pour produire des quantités infimes.
> mais surtout, on ne sait pas la stocker.
> 
> ...



Désolé de te contredire mais il faut lire ça :
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...olutionnera-t-elle-les-voyage-spatiaux_17387/


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2009)

frederic87 a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire mais il faut lire ça :
> http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...olutionnera-t-elle-les-voyage-spatiaux_17387/



Je ne vois pas en quoi ça le contredit, ça dit la même chose que lui :mouais:

L'élément important qui semble t'avoir échappé :



> Qu'on ne s'y trompe pas toutefois. Produire cette petite quantité d'antimatière nécessite une énergie colossale et il est douteux qu'un engin quitte la Terre avec une telle bombe à bord. Si dans une trentaine d&#8217;années la propulsion à antimatière devient possible, ce sera peut-être en utilisant un laser pour générer des positrons à bord d&#8217;un vaisseau spatial selon le processus aujourd&#8217;hui découvert par les chercheurs.



donc, si on considère l'allé-retour Mars : 8 mg de carburant pour produire les positons, mais combien de tonnes pour alimenter le laser ?


----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2009)

sur les problèmes des galaxies qui ne semblent pas obéir aux lois Newtoniennes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

Là, je me pose la question de Candide : comment, à partir des observations, parviennent ils à de telles conclusion ? Avant d'imputer le résultat de ces observations à des "altérations" de la loi de la gravitation universelle, il faudrait déjà acquérir la certitude d'avoir tout observé, or, nous en sommes loin, les conditions qui ont prévalues lors de la formation de ces galaxies naines prévoient que les plus modestes d'entre elles, qui doivent aussi être les plus nombreuses, devaient être composées principalement d'étoiles géantes de population I, partant de ce postulat, je suis surpris que personne n'ai pensé à ce qui peut se passer lorsque la quasi totalité des étoiles d'une telle micro galaxie parviennent au stade de novæ, la proximité d'une galaxie bien plus grande associée à la faible gravité intrinsèque de la micro-galaxie et à la vitesse d'éjection des couches superficielle des étoiles en fin de vie permet d'imaginer que les gaz éjectés ne soient pas retenus par la gravité au sein de la galaxie, empêchant de ce fait la génération d'étoiles de population II, et pour peu que les étoiles à neutrons générées par ces novæs soient captées par le trou noir central, vu la faible durée de vie des géantes, il existe sans doute, en orbite autour de notre voie lactée des centaines de trous noirs géants-nains (bonjour l'image ) autour desquels gravitent des étoiles mortes* qui tournent là, indétectables depuis une dizaine de milliards d'années, voire un peu plus, les perturbations gravifiques qu'ils engendrent pourraient tout à fait expliquer, à mon avis, les écarts constatés entre la théorie, et les observations, qui ne prennent en compte que ce qui est observable, et les lentilles gravifiques ne fonctionnant bien que si la lentille n'est pas trop éloignée de l'observateur ou de la cible, ces trous noirs là ne seront pas facile à mettre en évidence !


(*) Les étoiles à neutrons ne peuvent être décelées que si la terre se trouve dans un cône étroit autour de leur axe polaire, soit peut-être une étoile à neutron sur 1 milliard, donc pour des micro-galaxies de quelques millions d'étoiles, voire quelques centaines de milliers, il se peut très bien qu'aucune ne remplisse ces conditions.


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me pose la question de Candide : comment, à partir des observations, parviennent ils à de telles conclusion ?.



c'est un peu la base de la science... l'observation


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2009)

je cite l'article mis en lien



> Plusieurs mécanismes et hypothèses intermédiaires entrent en jeu dans la modélisation de ces phénomènes à l'échelle des galaxies. En loccurrence, il serait prématuré den conclure que ces observations réfutent vraiment la théorie de la matière noire. Il ne serait cependant pas sage non plus de les négliger.


en plus, il faut ajouter que les étoiles ne deviennent pas toutes des novae ou des supernovae, ni même en même temps. il y a beaucoup de types d'étoiles différents.

les étoiles à neutron sont détectables en ce qu'elles émettent des rayonnements détectables par certains satellites (Chandra, XMM Newton, etc...) et par des radiotélescopes.

les trous noirs stellaires sont détectables indirectement par les disques d'accrétion (certes bien moins facilement que des trous noirs galactiques).

la théorie la matière noire froide a justement pour but de résoudre le problème des galaxies désobéissantes.
mais c'est une solution facile pour essayer de coller avec des observations récalcitrantes et permanentes.

soit les observations sont erronées depuis 40 ans
soit la théorie montre ses limites depuis 40 ans.
soit les 2 à la fois :hein::sick:

mais la théorie a été bâtie à une époque où les observations et simulations ne pouvaient pas être aussi fines qu'elles ne le sont aujourd'hui.

la réponse viendra aussi du LHC et de l'éventuelle détection ou non de WIMPS.

sinon je viens de tomber sur une incroyable vidéo (qui n'a pas l'air super récente) sur Youtube au sujet de la propulsion laser testée à White Sands
[YOUTUBE]LAdj6vpYppA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> en plus, il faut ajouter que les étoiles ne deviennent pas toutes des novae ou des supernovae, ni même en même temps. il y a beaucoup de types d'étoiles différents.



Toutes les étoiles deviennent novæ ou super novæ lorsque leur c&#339;ur a fini de transformer son hydrogène en hélium, la gravitation n'est plus compensée par la pression de radiation, après une période d'inflation, le c&#339;ur de l'étoile s'effondre alors sur lui même tandis que ses couches externes sont violemment éjectées dans l'espace. ce phénomène se renouvelle, pour des étoiles de population I, dont le noyau ne contient que des éléments légers, entre trois et cinq fois, au fur et à mesure que l'augmentation locale de la gravité permet la synthèse par fusion d'éléments plus lourds, puis, selon sa masse initiale, il ne reste qu'une naine blanche, une étoile à neutron ou un trou noir. Dans une micro-galaxie à faible proportion de naines blanches, celles ci ont toutes les chances de finir capturées par plus massives qu'elles, car dans une telle galaxie, les distances inter-stellaires sont beaucoup plus courtes que dans une galaxie plus massives, et la quasi totalité de la population est regroupée dans des systèmes multiples (doubles, triples, voir plus).

comme dans ces micro-galaxies, l'essentiel de la population I est constituée de géantes à courte durée de vie, et que la gravité de la micro-galaxie est insuffisante pour capturer les nuages de gaz expulsés à haute vélocité, la genèse d'étoiles de population II est extrêmement limitée, et on peut très bien envisager qu'une micro galaxie de quelques centaines de milliers d'étoiles seulement se trouve entièrement transformée en matière noire en 4 à 5 milliards d'années, soit moins de la moitié de l'âge actuel de l'univers.



fedo a dit:


> les étoiles à neutron sont détectables en ce qu'elles émettent des rayonnements détectables par certains satellites (Chandra, XMM Newton, etc...) et par des radiotélescopes.



Comme je l'expliquais, les étoiles à neutron n'émettent leur rayonnement que dans deux cônes étroits autour de leur axe polaire, donc les satellites en question ne peuvent guère en détecter (particulièrement à distance intergalactique) en gros qu'une sur un milliard, car si la terre n'est pas incluse dans ce cône, elles sont indétectables



fedo a dit:


> les trous noirs stellaires sont détectables indirectement par les disques d'accrétion (certes bien moins facilement que des trous noirs galactiques).



A condition que de tels disques existent, or, pour ça, il faut qu'il reste de la matière au delà de l'horizon de Schwarzschild, seuls les trous noirs pas trop anciens, ou disposant d'une importante réserve de matière extérieure sont dans ce cas, dans celui qui nous intéresse ici, il y a au moins cinq  ou six milliards d'années qu'ils ont absorbés ce qu'il y avait et le peu qu'il leur reste associé à la distance rend ces disque d'accrétion résiduels indétectables depuis la terre !


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2009)

Moi je connais une loi propre à la gravité !

Il y eu quelques mois, quand on poussait le Bassou, il tombait par terre.
Maintenant il tombe plus...


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2009)

> Toutes les étoiles deviennent novæ ou super novæ



ça dépend de la masse solaire (8 masses pour une supernovae), et du fait que l'étoile fait partie d'un système double voire triple ou plus comme tu le dis justement, là c'est hypernovae possible ou autre scénario.
vu qu'on ne connait pas trop comment ça se passe réellement dans les systèmes à plusieurs étoiles.
et il y a plusieurs types de supernovae.



> Comme je l'expliquais, les étoiles à neutron n'émettent leur rayonnement que dans deux cônes étroits autour de leur axe polaire, donc les satellites en question ne peuvent guère en détecter (particulièrement à distance intergalactique) en gros qu'une sur un milliard



sauf que leur force d'attraction gravitationnelle est importante ce qui permet de les détecter indirectement.
Chandra et XMM Newton marchent très bien et détectent un max dans le rayonnement X (rien à voir avec du porno cependant).



> il y a au moins cinq ou six milliards d'années qu'ils ont absorbés ce qu'il y avait et le peu qu'il leur reste associé à la distance rend ces disque d'accrétion résiduels indétectables depuis la terre !



peut-être mais on arrive à voir des choses à 12 milliards d'années lumières désormais alors 5 ou 6 milliards d'années on les voit facilement.
les clichés pris par Hubble ne manquent pas.
alors quand le James Webb sera opérationnel ça va faire encore plus mal.

par ailleurs, dans le registre des détections gênantes, voici ce qu'une équipe anglo-allemande a découvert grâce à leur laser détecteur d'onde gravitationnelle.

et finalement, la résurgence de la fusion froide se poursuit contre toute attente.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ça dépend de la masse solaire (8 masses pour une supernovae)



Je ne disais pas autre chose, c'est soit l'un, soit l'autre, mais obligatoirement un des deux !



fedo a dit:


> sauf que leur force d'attraction gravitationnelle est importante ce qui permet de les détecter indirectement.



Pas dans les autres galaxies, juste à l'intérieur de la nôtre, et encore, uniquement dans les zones aux populations les plus denses (distance moyenne entre deux étoiles entre 1,5 et 2 années lumières)



fedo a dit:


> peut-être mais on arrive à voir des choses à 12 milliards d'années lumières désormais alors 5 ou 6 milliards d'années on les voit facilement.



Là, tu confonds années lumière et années ! ces galaxies naines sont à moins d'un million d'années lumière de la terre, donc ce qui s'y est passé il y a 5 ou 6 milliards d'années ne peut plus être vu qu'à un demi univers de distance de chez nous !

Par ailleurs, ce qu'on voit à 12 milliards d'années lumière, ou même à 5 ou 6, ce sont des phénomènes mettant en jeu des niveau d'énergie tels que le rayonnement entier de notre galaxie, comparé à eux, fait figure de pet de mouche, mais une galaxie de la taille de la nôtre ou d'Andromède, avec leur niveau de rayonnement actuel, s'entend, reste invisible à ces distances, alors, tu penses, une simple étoile à neutrons, ou même une galaxie naine "morte"  !

EDIT : à la relecture de ce qui précède, et du lien de ton dernier post, je m'avise qu'il règne une certaine confusion dans l'esprit du public, sur ce qu'on sait faire en matière de détection à longue distance. La plupart des arguments que tu m'a opposé ne sont valable que, soit pour des phénomènes intra galactiques (et encore, pas trop loin de nous, pas "à l'autre bout" de la Voie Lactée), soit pour des phénomènes à des niveaux d'énergie assez difficiles à imaginer (un quasar, ces objets qu'on détecte à plusieurs milliards d'années lumière, rayonne (rayonnait, je devrais dire) en un jour plus d'énergie que les milliards d'étoiles de la Voie Lactée n'en rayonnent en plusieurs million d'années. Si, il y a environ 2 millions et demi d'années, notre voisine Andromède s'était transformée en quasar, demain, toute vie organisée disparaîtrait de la Voie Lactée, et de toutes les galaxies situées à moins de 500 millions d'années lumières dans le demi milliard d'années qui suivrait (le temps que la lumière leur parvienne).


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Avril 2009)

Je reconnais dans votre discussion beaucoup de connaissance et je ne peux que saluer cela (astronome (amateur ou pas)/astrophysicien/cosmologiste (mais là j'ai un petit doute)) mais vous trouvez pas que c'est en parlant ainsi que l'on rend la science totalement hermétique au gens????? C'est bien de se montrer spécialisé, je ne suis pas non plus pour la vulgarisation à tout va (science et vie and co qui vraiment parfois spéculent plus qu'autre chose) mais je pense que ça ne sert à rien de sortir des mots compliqués et obscures pour la plupart des gens... Je me doute que l'un de vous est du domaine et je pense que tu comprends alors que nous sommes tellement spécialisés de toutes les façons qu'il nous faut ressortir tout nos chers livres dès qu'il s'agit de sortir de nos domaines... 
Je pense que sur ce genre de Forum et en particulier dans une discussion qui part à la base des OVNIS il faut savoir être simple et humble... 
Et puis entre nous pour le peu d'astro et de cosmo que j'ai fait (et ne le prenez pas mal) c'est méchamment spéculatif non


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je reconnais dans votre discussion beaucoup de connaissance et je ne peux que saluer cela (astronome (amateur ou pas)/astrophysicien/cosmologiste (mais là j'ai un petit doute)) mais vous trouvez pas que c'est en parlant ainsi que l'on rend la science totalement hermétique au gens????? C'est bien de se montrer spécialisé, je ne suis pas non plus pour la vulgarisation à tout va (science et vie and co qui vraiment parfois spéculent plus qu'autre chose) mais je pense que ça ne sert à rien de sortir des mots compliqués et obscures pour la plupart des gens... Je me doute que l'un de vous est du domaine et je pense que tu comprends alors que nous sommes tellement spécialisés de toutes les façons qu'il nous faut ressortir tout nos chers livres dès qu'il s'agit de sortir de nos domaines...
> Je pense que sur ce genre de Forum et en particulier dans une discussion qui part à la base des OVNIS il faut savoir être simple et humble...
> Et puis entre nous pour le peu d'astro et de cosmo que j'ai fait (et ne le prenez pas mal) c'est méchamment spéculatif non



Ben, c'est vrai qu'on a dérivé un poil, là, mais bon, rapide comme nous sommes, impossible d'éviter le "red shift", hein !


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Avril 2009)

Une petite constante de Hubble-pascal77


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Une petite constante de Hubble-pascal77



Oui, mais dans un grand verre, alors


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais dans un grand verre, alors



Oui et dans ton cas le plus juste serait de parler de "green shift" monsieur le modérateur


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2009)

juste pour rebondir sur les problèmes de trajectoires galactiques, il n'y a pas qu'à cette échelle que les problèmes se font sentir.
la presse évoque peu les trajectoires problématiques des sondes Voyager et Pioneer.



> Je pense que sur ce genre de Forum et en particulier dans une discussion qui part à la base des OVNIS il faut savoir être simple et humble...



c'est certain mais même ailleurs !
seulement les OVNI touchent aux limites des connaissances physiques et techniques.
et leur remise en cause même partielle

et d'autres choses, les mythes, les légendes, la désinformation, la guerre psychologique...


----------



## FataMorgana (27 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est certain mais même ailleurs !
> seulement les OVNI touchent aux limites des connaissances physiques et techniques.
> et leur remise en cause même partielle
> et d'autres choses, les mythes, les légendes, la désinformation, la guerre psychologique...



mais les trajectoires galactique aussi touchent à ces limites, comme toute les observation que nous faisons de l'espace lointain. Regarde ce bon vieux problème à trois corps... bah c'est pas simple...


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2009)

pour illustrer mon propos sur le devenir des étoiles, voici un article sur naines blacnhes composées essentiellement d'hélium !
la clé serait la présence de systèmes binaires, lesquels, comme évoqué précédemment, changent pas mal la donne sur les schémas classiques d'évolution des étoiles.

si vous voulez comprendre les relations entre les armées et les OVNI, il y des épisodes des UFO hunters assez terribles sur le sujet _(attention très bonne compréhension des accents US nécessaires) (ne pas tout prendre au 1er degrès dans ce divertissement)_:
_Arizona lights (excellent, et pas trop farfelu ni trop teintés par les mythes ufologistes...)
_Code Red (histoire incroyable à la base d'Edwards en Californie en 1965)
_Alien fallout (titre trompeur pour un drame mystérieux au Texas dans une affaire d'OVNI poursuivi par des hélicoptères Chinook, et un procès contre l'US Airforce s'en est suivi)
_UFO crashes (seul intérêt de cet épisode c'est la description des événements après un crash non identifié à la frontière entre la Cafornie et l'Arizona).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Ils sont là.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Ils sont là.


J'en ai même en photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/4515555528/in/set-72157604610454525/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/4506035802/in/set-72157604610454525/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/4506036396/in/set-72157604610454525/

:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mai 2010)

Ach! Dire qu'avec ça, on aurait pu gagner la guerre... :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'en ai même en photo:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/4515555528/in/set-72157604610454525/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/4506035802/in/set-72157604610454525/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/4506036396/in/set-72157604610454525/
> ...



'tain, g4arn posait déjà à l'époque :affraid: Mais il est encore plus vieux qu'Amok, alors !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2010)

Que nenni, le loup *rose violet* est plus âgé que moi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Que nenni, le loup *rose violet* est plus âgé que moi



Le plus sérieusement du monde et tout... C'EST VRAI ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2010)

Ouaip, je lui ai même passé mon déambulateur, il en avait besoin plus que moi le pauvre vieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2010)

*«*Lorsque vous avez éliminé limpossible, ce qui reste, si  improbable soit-il, est nécessairement la vérité.*»*


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2010)

Sherlock Holmes ©


/edit : j'ai failli écrire OTAR


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Jean-Claude Dusse© ouais !


----------



## fedo (30 Mai 2010)

plusieurs de ces engins sont sortis de l'eau entre Terre Neuve et St Pierre et Miquelon le 25 janvier dernier.

certains canadiens pensaient que c'était les militaires français qui testaient le nouveau missile nucléaire M-51, mais non:mouais:.
ça peut pas être un missile de ce type car la trainée est plus longue que le fuselage.

et même mieux, le NORAD n'a aucune trace radar de ces engins


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> plusieurs de ces engins sont sortis de l'eau entre Terre Neuve et St Pierre et Miquelon le 25 janvier dernier.
> 
> certains canadiens pensaient que c'était les militaires français qui testaient le nouveau missile nucléaire M-51, mais non:mouais:.
> ça peut pas être un missile de ce type car la trainée est plus longue que le fuselage.
> ...



D'autant que si les français avaient effectué des tirs d'essai, le NORAD aurait été mis au courant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Suppositoire intergalactique à combustion ionique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2010)

J'aurais dit premier essai top secret de flipper à combustion BP.


----------

